# IC: Dichotomy's Age of Worms Redux, Part II



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC Thread
IC Thread, Part I
[sblock=Summary thus far...]*Day 1*
Boldak, the dwarven miner/dungeoneer, hears about Diamond Lake that a trio of adventurers have come in from the Free City to investigate the Stirgenest Cairn.  The dwarf knows, like most of the locals, that they won't find anything there.  But the dwarf also knows that the Whispering Cairn elsewhere in the Cairn Hills may have something in it.  If adventurers have come looking for something, they are in the wrong place.  But it would only be a matter of time before they would hear of the Whispering Cairn.

From Tyrol Ebberly at The Captain's Blade, Trenton, a farmboy who recently relocated to town to seek new employment, learns much the same.

In the meantime, Nav, a local gypsy-like vagabond and sometime-beggar with a sorcerous bent, hits up Alexis, a woman new to town and channeling powers divine, for a meal.  After the meal and good conversation, the pair decides to head to the Feral Dog for a night of drinking.

Trenton, Alexis, and Nav all seem to arrive just in time to see Boldak engaged in the dagger throwing contest with an elven maiden named Tirra, who happens to be one of the adventuring trio visiting town.  While the dwarf manages to get one spectacular throw in, he ends up losing the contest to the elf.

Overhearing the conversation, Trenton worms his way in trying to find possible employment.  Also overhearing, Nav quickly figures out what they are talking about and, wisely, drives Tirra off before Boldak tells her about the Whispering Cairn.  After introductions and conversation, the four decide to head to the Whispering Cairn on their own to see what they might be able to find to get them out of the cesspool that is Diamond Lake.

*Day 2*
The newly-formed party heads out in the morning rain in search of adventure.  After an hour of walking, they arrive at the abandoned mine office just a ways from the cairn.

As the group examines the office, the are set upon by a swarm of thousands of spiders.  Due to some bad tactical decisions, and a heap of bad luck, the swarm gets the best of the group.  Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis end up having to flee.  Sadly, Nav gets left behind as the spiders feast on his blood.  Shavora, Nav's pet raven, flies well ahead of the group and heads back to town.

Around this time, Breth, a traveler with skill in magic, wanders about Diamond Lake.  He ends up running into, and being accosted by, Shavora.  Breth ends up compelled to investigate the events of which the irate raven speaks, and he heads in the direction of the cairn.

As Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis, weary with their loss and sorrow, take the road back to town, they find Breth coming out to meet them, with the enraged Shavora on his shoulder.  The initial meeting goes very poorly, as Breth quizes the party for answers and they respond having to struggle with their grief and nerves.  Eventually, Breth manages to get on at least Trenton's good side, and the pair drink themselves into a stupor.

*Day 3*
As the next day comes, Boldak and Alexis find Trenton hungover and ask him about Breth.  Eventually, all four end up spending the day talking and working out their differences from the day before.  After deciding on their tactics, the group decides to wait other day to fully recover and then return to the mine office for revenge upon the spider swarm.

*Day 4*
After finalizing their plans on the edge of Diamond Lake, the group heads back to the mine office.  There they find the remains of poor Nav.  The group enters the mine office and the spider swarm quickly comes out of hiding for another meal.  Using better tactics, oil, and fire, the party manages to destroy the swarm.

As the others take the time to bulid a pyre for their dead companion, Breth finds some supplies in the mine office.  After setting the pyre ablaze, the group makes a new pact among themselves and continues on to the Whispering Cairn.  Shavora accompanies Breth as she used to accompany Nav.

The party reaches the Whispering Cairn and very quickly realizes why it has that name, as eerie sounds fill the air.  They first discover what is likely the remains of the supplies of children that used to frequent the cairn.  Shortly after, the find one passage blocked by a cave in and another leading to what looks like an odd broken mirror.

The search is interrupted as the party spots a green light flickering from further in the cairn.  Boldak goes to investigate, but is set upon by a small pack of wolves.  Boldak soon collapses from the onslaught.  The others rush into battle to save the dwarf, but Trenton is soon also bleeding on the floor.  With a little help from Shavora, Alexis and Breth manage to kill two of the wolves and drive the third away.  Sadly, while Alexis is able to revive Boldak, Trenton's wounds had already taken him.

While Breth has proven his worth to Alexis, Boldak, and even Shavora, the party knows that they will need aid to continue in this investigation.  They first set Trenton's body aflame on a pyre back at the mine office.  Then they return to quickly re-examine the off mirror-like object they found.  The party discerns that it is somehow connected with the element of air, and it seems connected with transportation.  With that knowledge gained, the survivors make their way back to down to drown their sorrows at the Feral Dog.

As fortune would have it, Viktor, a young paladin of Heironeous from the Garrison in Diamond Lake, and Alendar, an elven hunter, were conviced by Thendon, Alendar's younger brother and former friend of Viktor, that they should see what's going on in town, as a couple of rumors have spread about the party visiting the Whispering Cairn.  As the surviving trio enter the Feral Dog to drink away their pain, Viktor and Alendar wait inside hoping to find them.

With a complete lack of tact, Alendar stares at the group as they sit and begin to drink, and the trio easily notices.  Alexis, in an odd display, suddenly loses her composure and flees from the Feral Dog.  Breth, with Shavora's help, follows Alexis while Boldak talks to Viktor and Alendar outside, trying to ascertain what their business would be.

Alexis and Breth return and the entire group heads into the more neutral territory of the church of St. Cuthbert.  There, as is probably appropriate, the party questions the paladin and elf.  It soon becomes apparent that the pair was simply seeking to help in the exploration and share in the spoils.  With their apprehension dissuaded, the group spends their evening at the Feral Dog.

*Day 5*
The new and larger group heads back to the Whispering Cairn.  Alendar examines the ground outside and confidently indicates that the remaining wolf that ran away did not return.  Having that fear vanquished, the group heads back in.

The group reaches another intersection.  To the west, the group finds an amazingly detailed fresco, depicting seven hallways radiating out from a central point.  At the end of each is a lit lantern in one of the colors of the rainbow.  To the east, the group finds another caved-in passage, but this one is passable.  The small opening leads to the wolves' den, and Boldak finds various treasures inside, including an indigo lantern.

To the north the passage, which was blocked by a tangled of webs, leads toward the glowing green light the party saw before.  It opens into a large room with a sarcophagus in the center upon a dais shaped like an arrow.  And, like the fresco earlier, the room has seven tunnels radiating outward from the center and most have lanterns hanging in them.  The indigo lantern is placed where it should be, judging by the fresco, but the red lantern is still missing.  The green lantern has an everburning torch in it.

The sarcophagus bears a bas-relief of a tall humanoid figure.  There is a glyph upon it, which Breth identifies as representing some powerful elemental entity, and it appears to be written in Vaati, a possibly ancient form of Auran.

The party, with Shavora's aid, discovers that there is a tunnel at the top of passage with the blue lantern.  Boldak climbs up the chain and discovers that the passage leads northwest and ends in a figure of a large face screaming.  At the same time, Breth opens the sarcophagus and finds it trapped with a simple fire spell.  Breth and Alendar climb up after Boldak, and the three head through the tunnel.  Viktor and Alexis try moving the arrow-shaped dias upon which the sarcophagus rests, and, after getting it to turn one "click" clockwise, they hear a loud noise from beneath them.  At the same time, Boldak trips a pressure plate that he missed in the tunnel, and a trap is sprung.  Breth becomes enchanted with swirling colors that appear in the screaming face's mouth, and a terrible wind begins to rise, threatening to send the trio flying out of the tunnel to fall some 40 feet to the ground below.  With much luck, all three manage to escape and hang by the chain as the wind roars past them.

Once the wind dies down, the group is able to investigate what made the noise Viktor and Alexis heard.  Looking down the tunnel with the yellow lantern, the party finds what later turns out to be an elevator of sorts leading to a level some 60 feet below the sarcophagus chamber.

After some fright with the unexpected disappearance of Boldak, as the first to go down the elevator, and after dealing with another trap below, the party proceeds to explore the sublevel.  The group is attacked by what is later identified as a small beholder-kin, but the thing is able to do no damage other than putting Boldak to sleep before it is dispatched.

Exploring further, the group finds a chamber that must have served as the bedchamber for someone important.  A glyph marks a stone slab that is presumably a bed.  Breth recognizes more of the Vaati language.  This figure seems more important or higher ranking than the figure in the sarcophagus above.

Soon after, the group finds a mold of some sort.  After looking around a bit and finding some treasures, they attempt to burn it, only to realize, after Alexis is nearly frozen to death, that the mold is vunerable to cold and actually aided by heat.  The party then makes rest, not leaving the Whispering Cairn.

*Day 6*
After waking, Alendar, having not needed to sleep, quickly ushers the group to a new room.  The chamber is full light as bright as the sun.  There are some treasures inside, as well as an egg-shaped rock.  Upon touch the rock, however, it sprouts into a creature and attacks the group.  The dispatch it fairly easily.  After gathering what they want, the group rides back up the elevator to the sarcophagus chamber and turns the arrow another click.

A great rumbling is heard, and soon the floor beneath the green lantern gives way.  Moments later a swarm of acid beetles and a freakish aberration come forth and attack the party.  The group has some horrid luck, but does manage to use better tactics against the swarm.  Suffering heavy wounds, but no losses this time, the group manages to kill the enemies.  Alexis and Alendar, however, were badly wounded, and no one could heal them.  The dwarf and human men carry the woman and elf outside and camp, waiting for each to regain strength.

*Day 7*
Alexis manages to wake up and shortly after heals Alendar.  The group, still somewhat weakened from the fight, heads back to Diamond Lake for some much needed downtime.

Back in town, the group spilts.  Viktor heads to the Garrison to visit his parents and pay his respects at the Chapel of Heironeous.  Breth and Boldak head to the Smelting House to see if the half-elf alchemist Benazel can tell them anything about the magic items the group has obtained.  However, he directs them to the sage Allustan, the so-called "smartest man in town," for such advice.  The sage dispenses some wisdom and offers to identify items.  Alendar and Alexis head to Tidwoad's to sell their mundane items.  The cantankerous gnome gives them a good amount of gold for their trouble, but they can't help but suspect that the gnome gave them nothing near the items true worth.

As has become typical for the group, they then spend their night relaxing at the Feral Dog.

*Day 8*
The party awakes and carries out their business about town before heading out again.  Of note, Breth and Boldak return to Allustan's and learn of their magical fare.  The sage also warns them that any suspicions they have about selling to Tidwoad are probably well-founded.

In the meantime, Viktor brings Alendar and Alexis to the Garrison and introduces them to his parents.  After sufficiently embarrassing the paladin, they examine drawings of the symbols that have been found in the Whispering Cairn.  But the religious scholors have no advice to offer other than that they should perhaps ask Allustan.

Soon enough the group meets for another ale before heading off.  They then return to find the cairn just as they'd left it.

With the help of some rope, the group climbs down the pit whence the swarm and aberration came.  At the bottom, they find another sublevel.  The group first battles another swarm of beetles and a much larger beetle with them.  Though they have some trouble making their strategy work, the eventually kill the creatures.  They then find some treasures in the nests.[/sblock]

Alendar looks around waiting for Boldak to finish his search.  "We got busted up a bit there.  Should we take a rest, or look around more?"
[sblock=OOC]Boldak: 3 damage
Alendar: 5 damage
Viktor: 8 damage
Breth: 5 damage
Alexis: 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 18, 2007)

"I still have some spells, but if we run into another swarm it might get messy."

Breth then starts seeing if the armor is salvageable while cleaning off all the goo.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 18, 2007)

Glancing to each party member, Alexis says "It's best that we rest sooner than later.  We're all battered, and more than I can take care of now i suspect."

"Let's go up and see about some rest."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 18, 2007)

"What about all that business worrying about the other party coming along to steal our treasure?" grumbles Boldak.  "We've hardly scratched the surface here."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 18, 2007)

Alendar unceremoniously cocks his head to the side, coughs, and spits blood onto the floor.  "Not much good treasure'll do us if we're dead, eh?"

All the while Viktor ponderously stares at the burnt remains of the swarm and shakes his head.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 19, 2007)

"Besides, if we stick to the sarcophagus room, we'll know who's going both ways."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 19, 2007)

"I'd prefer to live as well. Are you through in here?"

[sblock=ooc]Assuming we go rest and nothing happens, Alexis will use a CLW on Viktor, and 4 cure minor one to everyone but herself. Then prepares spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 19, 2007)

*Day 9*

Agreed on a course of action, the group returns to the sarcophagus room and camps for the rest of the day into the night.  You see no signs of other activity.

The new day arises as you are in the cairn.  Perhaps more treasures await...
[sblock=OOC]Boldak: 1 damage
Alendar: 3 damage
Viktor: 1 damage
Breth: 3 damage
Alexis: 3 damage

Alendar and Viktor have both leveled up.  Should we wait for worthley to return to level up Viktor, or should I just guess what he'd do for now?[/sblock][sblock=Ti]The leather is moldy and probably worthless.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 19, 2007)

Breth mutters a curse while examining the armor.  "I guess we might as well take one suit to see if the sage recognizes the symbol."

[sblock=ooc]theorhetically he's back in town late tomorrow right?  as much as it galls me to say so, we might want to wait.  which gives us an amazing opportunity to converse and whatnot[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 19, 2007)

"What about that ring and those bottles we found on the body?  Can you tell anything about them?" inquires Boldak.  As the group awakens, he re-familiarizes himself with the cairn, sneaking about those parts he can reach without use of the elevator.  Satisfied, he returns to finish breaking camp.
[sblock=ooc]You may not know, you can make a DC 25 spellcraft check to try to identify a potion.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 19, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Cool, I also didn't realize that there were bottles and a pearl, I was fixated on the armor.
Before the night begins I cast detect magic and concentrate on the lot of stuff (even the moldy armor) and then I'll do spellcraft checks (+5) for the bottles.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 19, 2007)

"I feel like a new man.  I'm ready to head out, once I finish my meal"
Viktor grabs some dried meat from his pack and tears a chunk off with his teeth.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 19, 2007)

"It's back to work for us, then.  I suppose we should get back down that hole and explore the western passage.  If anyone has any bright ideas about the water, that might also be helpful."

As the party becomes ready, the dwarf leads them back down to the site of their most recent encounter and begins his search to the west.
[sblock=ooc]Can Boldak determine anything interesting about the water based on his dungeon knowledge, or the depth of the area?  I.e. is the pool above or below the area at the bottom of the working elevator (if above, it must be contained somehow so as not to seep into that area).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]The flasks are magic, as is the pearl and the ring.[/sblock]
You return to the lower level.  Boldak, with his keen dwarven senses, knows that this level is the same depth as the the area at the bottom of the other shaft.  The area with the water, from what can be seen, is lower than any of the other areas you've yet explored.

With that quick assessment finished, Boldak moves toward the room to the west.

Eight man-sized stone slabs, about four feet off the ground, are arranged in two rows in this large room.  A long-dead corpse, possibly a human, lays sprawled out upon one of these slabs, his red leather armor the only hint of color in the otherwise drab room.  The north and south walls taper in somewhat, an the short west walls abuts a small stone stage.  The red clay statue of a powerfully built warrior wielding a cylinder-headed greatclub stands tall upon the stage, its eyes surveying the room.

As the dwarf sneaks toward the next room, he sees another large beetle, like the one killed yesterday, moving lethargically throughout the room.  It appears to have not yet noticed him.



[sblock=OOC]o3, do you still exist?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 21, 2007)

Boldak slinks back around the corner before whispering to his companions, "There is another large beetle.  I'll try to get close and surprise it, come around the corner and join me as soon as I make a move."

He proceeds to do so, quickly moving between the stone benches to avoid being seen by the bug before surprising it with a blade in its back.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 22, 2007)

Breth follows the dwarf's instructions, ready to step north into the intersection and cast a missile if the dwarf fails to take the beast down.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 22, 2007)

As Boldak attempts to sneak behind the beetle, the oversized insect manages to catch the dwarf as he enters the room.

At the same time, just as he enters the room, Boldak feels as is some magic had tried to effect him, but the dwarf managed to shrug it off.



[Sblock=OOC]1's spot check beats B's hide check; no surprise round
Boldak: Will save, 14+2=16, success

Init & Status
Boldak (22): 1 damage
Breth (16): 3 damage
Viktor (16): 1 damage
Alendar (15): 3 damage
Beetle (11)
Alexis (8): 3 damage

We'll start right at the top of the initiative order.  Oh, and I realized that I misread o3's post regarding healing.  I ended up using one of the cure minor wounds spells on Alexis, bt I figure you're okay with that, since she needs it more than Viktor does.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 22, 2007)

Alexis set's down her lantern, draws her morningstar, and waits for Boldak's 'signal'.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 22, 2007)

Boldak charges the beetle, bravely hiding behind his shield on the way in.

"Get him!"
[sblock=ooc]Short sword +4 +2(charge) -1(ACP) = +5, 1d6+1
AC:15 this round[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 22, 2007)

Breth steps into the intersection and hits the beetle with a missile.

[sblock=ooc]move 10' north and cast magic missile.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 22, 2007)

Viktor draws his hammer and moves to the northeast side of the dwarf.
[sblock=ooc]double move to square north-east of Boldak.  Drawing my weapon and taking my dodge bonus against the beetle
edit-forgot my movement limitations[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 22, 2007)

Boldak quickly rushes at the beetle and scores a fair hit.

That is quickly followed by a spell flung from Breth's fingertip that sears the vermin.

Viktor moves to take position in the room.  While it doesn't stop him from moving, the instant he gets inside, he feels unnaturally tired.

Alendar quickly skirts into the room, and shakes his head to remove a sudden weakened feeling.  The elf nocks and arrow and waits for a shot.

The beetle spews forth a stream of acid, just as the other did yesterday, but Boldak and Viktor shake of the effects without a second thought.

As the creature takes a step back, Alendar fires.  His aim is true, and the beetle drops dying to the floor.
[sblock=OOC]Boldak: charges 1; 18+5=23, hit; 5 damage (yes, that includes the sneak attack)
Breth: moves; magic missle 1; 3 damage
Viktor: moves; will save 8+4=12, fail; fatigued; dodge bonus against 1
Alendar: moves; will save 7+1=8, fail; fatigued; readies to attack
Beetle: sprays B & V with acid; fort saves B-20!, success; V-10+9=19, success; five-foot step
Alendar: ready triggers; 15+6=21, hits AC modified by cover; 8 damage

Init & Status
Boldak (22): 1 damage
Breth (16): 3 damage
Viktor (16): 1 damage; fatigued
Alendar (15): 3 damage; fatigued
Beetle (11): 16 damage; unconscious and dying
Alexis (8): 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 23, 2007)

"Good work there!" celebrates Boldak.  "Now, to have a look around..." says the dwarf, beginning to search the room.  As he does so, he comments, "Did the rest of you feel that... tingle?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 23, 2007)

"That's the way to do it!  Viktor are you alright?"

Breth walks into the room himself, heading for the body on the slab.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 23, 2007)

Alexis stows her morningstar and picks up her lantern and moves into the room.

"What's going on with you two?" Alexis says as she moves into the room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Boldak: will save 18+2=20, success
Breth: will save 20!, success
Alexis: will save, 1!, fail; fatigued[/sblock]
As Alexis enters the room, she also feels the same weariness that Alendar and Viktor feel.

Breth's examination of the corpse turns up a silver ring and another set of red leather armor with the eight-pointed symbol on it.  However, unlike the previous sets, this one is in good repair, and is of exceptional quality.
[sblock=OOC]It's masterwork.[/sblock]
Boldak's more detailed examination of the room turns up nothing else.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 23, 2007)

Breth casts detect magic and concentrates on the items found.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 23, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]No magic on the ring and armor here.  The potions had conjuration magic, the pearl is, i think, universal, and the ring is transmutation.

Oh, and the room has an aura that fills it as well.  It's enchantment.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 23, 2007)

"I feel tired and woozy.  What's doing this to me?"


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 23, 2007)

"My guess is this room but i can't say for sure." Alexis turns and leaves the room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 23, 2007)

The instant that Alexis passes the threshold exiting the room, her sudden weariness vanishes just as quickly.

At the same moment, both Boldak and Breth suddenly become weary like Alendar and Viktor.
[sblock=OOC]Boldak: wil save 3+2=5, fail; fatigued
Breth: 2+3=5, fail; fatigued[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 23, 2007)

"Ugh.  Yes, I know what you're talking about now.  Let's get out of here," complains Boldak, quickly leaving the depressing area.

"What do we do about this, now?  I don't see a good way for us to explore the water, unless you have some magic that could help?" he inquires of Breth.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 23, 2007)

"Hmmm..  That's quite strange now isn't it." Alexis says to herself as she steps back into the room.  

Noting the weariness of Breth and Boldak, Alexis watches everyone to see if there's any visible change in their energy levels. 
"What is this, some kind of magically assisted bed chamber?....


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 24, 2007)

Alendar responds to Alexis' query, "Eight slabs...  I'm weary enough to rest on them right now, and elves don't even sleep.  I guess it makes sense."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 24, 2007)

"I don't have any spells or anything that could help us that I know of, sorry. 

Breth takes the ring but leaves the armor for now, and proceeds to walk to the entrance of the hallway where the water is.


----------



## worthley (Jan 24, 2007)

"This isn't good.  I need to get out of this room.  We can always come back and figure all this out later."  Viktor then follows the others back into the hallway.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 24, 2007)

"I suppose it's back to the sarcophagus and try the next corridor, then."
[sblock=ooc]Boldak takes the armor.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 24, 2007)

Alendar follows Breth and glances back at Boldak.  "You don't want a closer look at the water?  One of you bring a light."  As the elf walks down the hallway to the north, he critically examines the walls of the hall.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 24, 2007)

The dwarf turns back from the climb he was about to make and approaches the pool, stating, "I suppose we should at that.  I'm not getting wet if I can help it, though."  He does his best to examine the area.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 24, 2007)

"Surely one of you men knows how to swim enough to keep your from drowning..." Alexis quips as she follows behind them.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 24, 2007)

The hallway ends at a flight of stairs descending into the water.  Unforunately, though the water is fairly clear, there is no light, and you cannot see very far.  It is obvious, however, that the stairs continue more than far enough to make it such that whatever chamber lies beyond must be completely submerged.

Boldak's examination of the area reveals nothing of note.
[sblock=michael_noah]With his darkvision, Boldak is able to see roughly 50 feet through the relatively clear water.  The stairs descend for more than 30 feet and down more than 20.  (The map is deceptive as to the distance of the stairs.)  The stairway apparently opens into a hallway or room, but it is hard to tell.  It looks like a wall is just a few feet away from the bottom of the stairs.


[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 24, 2007)

"Well, there appears to be more to the place down there, but it's all under water.  I don't see anything of note.  It's far enough though we'd have to get out of our armor to survive long enough to see much more, and even then we'd be holding our breath quite a spell," says the dwarf.  "All in all, I think we'll have more luck on land..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 25, 2007)

Breth looks around at Alexis as Boldak is examining the water.  "Don't look at me!  I have stayed as far from water as I can since my brother fell down a well and drown.  My sister on the other hand, she swims like a fish.  She never knew poor Timmy though..."


----------



## worthley (Jan 25, 2007)

"Well, maybe we will be able to find a way to drain the water.  This water seems too clear to be rain drainage from this area.  I think it's used to keep people away from whatever is down those steps."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 25, 2007)

Alexis looks to Breth and frowns sympathetically.  "If the water wasn't drainage or some kind of spring, shouldn't it get all gross and full of nasty things that make it hard to see through?  That's sort of what happens to stagnant water isn't it?"

Eyeing the water uneasily Alexis says "In anycase, i'm not going in there.  So i guess it's back up the hole."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 25, 2007)

Alendar shakes his head.  "I'm not the best swimmer myself.  As for stagnation, we've no idea how long the water's been here or even how it got here."  The elf bends and smells the water, then cups some into his hands and sips it.  "It's by no means fresh.  A bit... ummm... brackish, I think is the word.  Nothing horrible though."  He shrugs his shoulders.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 25, 2007)

Well it's not like the hole in the floor is going to seal itself up if we move the sarcophagus.  Perhaps the sage or the alchemist will have an option for us here.

Breth then climbs back out of hole using the rope.


----------



## worthley (Jan 26, 2007)

"Well, time to see what's ready to kill us in the next one."

Viktor climbs up the rope, and then begins to get his crossbow ready for whatever might come at him next.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 27, 2007)

Alexis climbs behind Viktor.

"Now now.  That's no way to talk...." Alexis says sarcastically as she sets down her lantern, draws her morningstar, and looks intently at the next hallway.  "There's no need to worry Viktor."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 27, 2007)

Boldak arrives at the sarcophagus and awaits someone to help him before moving it once again.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2007)

Alendar quickly moves the everburning torch from the green lantern to the blue one in the next passage.  The group, or some part of it, turns the sarcophagus again, and, as expected, it settles in after a click.  The arrow points at the blue lantern, but nothing seems to happen this time.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 27, 2007)

Breth eyes the spot where the cylinder should be warily.  "Whew!  I would hate to be able to expect something to happen twice in a row.  

Maybe it's a trap?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 27, 2007)

"I will check it out..." mutters Boldak.  He proceeds to thoroughly examine the passage.
[sblock=ooc]He'll take 20 searching the 5' around the 'elevator' circle, and just search the rest of the place normally.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2007)

Aside from the fact that this is the tunnel with the higher ceiling, and the tunnel branching off to the screaming face, Boldak finds nothing of note in his search.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 27, 2007)

"Hmmm, let's try the next stop.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 27, 2007)

"Well... maybe this had an effect at the top of the tunnel here?  I'd think we'd like to see if it's any different... at least at a glance.  I don't really fancy being blown out again, but I could at least take a peak."

Unless the others object, Boldak climbs to the top to see if any change has occurred, particularly if the face at the end of the tunnel has moved.  He'll not venture down the tunnel at the moment, though.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2007)

[edit: I posted too fast]

First, Boldak examines the tunnel at the top.  However, he can find no change that occurred.

Next, nodding at Breth's suggestion, Alendar again moves the everburing torch to the indigo lantern.  With another click, the sarcophagus' arrow points down the tunnel.  This time the cylinder rises at the end and the doors open, just like in the first elevator the group found.


----------



## worthley (Jan 27, 2007)

"Who is going down first this time?  I can if noone else wants to."
Viktor then puts his crossbow away and pulls out his hammer.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 28, 2007)

"It isn't that I don't want to, merely that I would be overcome rather quickly if anything was down there, and then where would the rest of you be?" The sorcerer steps aside with a smile as he makes his speech.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 28, 2007)

Boldak steps back and waits.

As Viktor steps up to the elevator, the dwarf calls out, "Well now, there's no reason for you to go down.  You won't be able to see anything.  Besides, my luck has been good of late."  He proceeds to move past the humans to enter the chamber.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 28, 2007)

As Boldak approaches the elevator, he notices what looks like moldy rags and crushed bones in a pile on the elevator's floor.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 29, 2007)

"Blasted empty..." mutters Boldak, cursing about mines run out and cave ins.  "Whatever used the elevator last died in there.  I wonder if this one doesn't go somewhere less hospitable than the others.  Why don't we send Shavora?" he suggests, not quite jokingly.
[sblock=ooc]Boldak will do a thorough job searching the outside of the elevator to see if it appears different than the others (e.g. it simply crushes the occupants instead of transporting them)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 29, 2007)

In fact, as Boldak examines the elevator, it seems that his guess is correct.  It does appear trapped, and, indeed, it appears that the elevator does not go down at all, but rather would crush any that step inside.

Boldak also notices, looking closer at the rags, that there is a pouch among them that doesn't look empty.  The dwarf is able to snag the rags from the elevator easily enough.  Inside he finds 35 gold, 15 silver, and a small red ruby.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 29, 2007)

Boldak returns to the sarcophagus with the pouch.  Thereafter he states, "I suppose the bird can live another day.  Why don't we split this quickly, it seems we've only to keep moving this thing."
[sblock=ooc]7g 3s each, of course.  Boldak will hang on the the gem unless someone is mean.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 29, 2007)

Breth watches stonily as Boldak examines the cylinder, muttering under his breath.  Shavora is not as polite and only narrowly misses the dwarf with a stream of droppings.

They both merely watch the group move the sarcophagus to the next stop.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 30, 2007)

Quickly dodging as he would any deadly missile, Boldak comments to the bird, "You should be more grateful, I likely just saved your tail-feathers!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna speed this up a bit.[/sblock]
As the group turns the platform another click, again it appears that nothing happens.  Boldak, naturally, makes a thorough examination, but it turns up nothing.

After the group is satisfied, they push the sarcophagus further.  This time, it turns all the way past the entry to the room, and stops once it reaches the first tunnel.  And again, it seems that nothing happens.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 30, 2007)

Turning a full circle and says "Once around and we live to tell about it.  Hmm....  While I can't say the thing was uneventful, i do admit i had expected a bit more to it.  Aside from the water, do we have anything else that could provide us a bit wore exploraton.  The whole thing seems quite incomplete to me for some reason."


----------



## worthley (Jan 30, 2007)

"Well, lets go back an check it out."

Viktor makes his way back down the hole.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 30, 2007)

"The other options are, of course, to return to the cave in area and clear away the debris, though that will take time, and to return to the top of the alcove over there," says Boldak, pointing toward the nigh deadly area to the east.  "Until someone comes up with a good way to explore underwater, I'd suggest sticking to these, where at least we know what we're getting into."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 31, 2007)

"Well, I suppose you could climb up to that tunnel again and try to disarm the trap," Alendar offers with more than a hint of sarcasm.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 31, 2007)

"Well lets see about the trap first i suppose.  Boldak here should be able to whip that in short order, and if it fails to lead us anywhere, we can always lug debris until we're convinced it will yield nothing.  Is there anything we can do to make you attempt a bit safer, Boldak?" Alexis says, grinning mildly, and winking at Boldak.

Turning to Viktor shimmying down the rope, she continues "I'll go get him."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 31, 2007)

"Maybe we should keep turning this to make sure that the cylinder is still working in the yellow alcove?"


----------



## worthley (Jan 31, 2007)

Viktor makes his way back up the rope.

"Well, noone is agreeing on what to do.  I suggest that Boldak decide, since most likely he'll have to do most of the investigation."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 31, 2007)

"Bah, this is all overblown.  No matter the direction we take we're going to find more treasure and more bugs.  I'll take a look into the water filled hallway," states Boldak.  "Let's tie this around my waist, so you can pull me back should anything happen.  It might not hurt to have more than one of us down there... but I'll go alone if noone else is willing."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 31, 2007)

"Well, if you want one of us to go with you, I can, since I can see better in the dark than the humans can."  Alendar looks at Breth quizzically.  "Does that magic torch work underwater?  If not, I have a sunrod that we can use."
[sblock=OOC]Breth in fact does know that it works underwater.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 31, 2007)

"The torch does work underwater.  We will keep the slack out of the ropes.  If you two need to get pulled up give the ropes two good tugs."


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 31, 2007)

"Let's have at it, then."
[sblock=ooc]Since it's available, Boldak will change into the leather armor.  He'll also not use his shield, so as to avoid penalties if swimming becomes necessary.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 31, 2007)

The group climbs back down the shaft under the green lantern and makes its way to the water.  After taking several precautious measures, Alendar takes the everburing torch in one hand and his longsword in the other.  The elf and dwarf take a deep breath, and, weighed down enough by their belongings, walk down the stairs.
[sblock=michael_noah]As you both head down, you soon realize that the wall at the bottom of the stairs blocks the way into a whole other room.  Alendar signals to you to go left, while he goes right.

As you peer from around the wall, you see that the room has several columns in it, and out of each column are spigouts about 8 feet off the floor.  The area is completely dark, aside from the light from the everburning torch.  In the water, the light makes the entire place feel extremely eerie.

There appear to be hallways leading of both sides of the room.  And another wall like the once you just came 'round blocks off the northern part of the room.


[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I'll call it only 1 round underwater so far.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=Dich]Boldak does a search of the spigots before moving to the opposite side of the room in the hope that it leads back up.  If the spigots present something interesting, he'll attempt to investigate further before moving on.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2007)

A few seconds pass as Boldak and Alendar remain in the water.
[sblock=m_n]As Boldak inspects the nearest of the spigots, he doesn't notice anything odd.  Quite frankly, they look a great deal like simplistic (by our modern standards) and tall shower heads.

The dwarf notices Alendar point wildly to the north.  Suddenly, it becomes apparent that something is moving in the water, though it looks like little more than turbulence.  It is moving closer to Alendar.

The elf puts his back to the wall, and hold his sword ready.



[sblock=OOC]Alendar: readies to attack if whatever it is moves near him.

Status and Init
Alendar (17): 3 damage (readied)
Boldak (7): 1 damage
? (3)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=dich]Boldak moves back around the wall so as to not tangle the rope around his waist, and to provide a flanking circumstance if the thing approaches Alendar.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=mn]While Boldak can't see entirely what happens after he moves to the other side of the way, he does realize that the everburning torch Alendar was carrying has suddenly gone out...
[sblock=OOC]Boldak: moves, half speed
?: moves next to L
Alendar: ready triggers; attack 7+some stuff, miss
?: touch attack; 20!, hit; hit dice check 15+2=17, success; everburning torch goes out

Status and Init
Boldak: 1 damage
Alendar: 3 damage
?:[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 1, 2007)

Viktor turns to the others holding the ropes.  "How long do we wait until we assume something is wrong?"


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 1, 2007)

Starring intently at the water, Alexis remarks "If we'd been thinking, one of us could have held our breath as a marker...."

"I think they'll be fine longer than we'd expect.  Let's give it a bit longer."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I spoke to m_n, and he indicated what he wanted to do.  So I'm moving forward despite him not posting yet, since he may not have time to do so today.[/sblock]
A few more seconds pass by as the trio waits for the elf and dwarf to return.  They've been gone perhaps 20 seconds or so.

As the group watches, they suddenly notice that the water is beginning to move, as if some great commotion is stirring it further away.
[sblock=m_n]As Boldak comes around the same side of the wall that Alendar went around, he sees that the everburning torch in the elf's hand has simply gone out.  It looks just like a normal unlit torch.

The elf takes a step back from the odd turbulence in front of him, drops the torch, and pulls out a sunrod from his backpack.  By feel, Alendar strikes it against the wall, and it glows to life.

Whatever the thing in the water is, it suddenly begins spinning.  The water in the room becomes a 10-foot tall vortex and begins kicking up debris from the room's floor, making it impossible to see more than five feet away.  The vortex covers Alendar, obscuring him from  Boldak's view.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: moves, half speed
Alendar: 5-foot step; drops torch; retrieves sunrod from backpack; strikes sunrod
?: vortex; covers L, no AoO; creates "cloud" of debris

Status and Init
Boldak: 1 damage
Alendar: 3 damage
?:[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## worthley (Feb 1, 2007)

"What's going on?  Should we pull them in?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 1, 2007)

Breth starts hauling in the rope he's holding.

"Should we!?!?  The water is going crazy!  GET THEM OUT OF THERE!"


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 1, 2007)

"Of course we should you idiot.  PULL!!!" Alexis shouts and begins drawing in the rope as fast as she can.


----------



## worthley (Feb 1, 2007)

Viktor begins to pull in his rope and shakes his head.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=dich]Boldak pulls on his rope 3 times (not a typo).  He then moves up and attempts to drive the strange thing away from Alendar, by stabbing it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=m_n]Boldak moves in to distract the thing by attacking it.  Unfortunately, the water slows him just enough to make him miss.

Alendar, unaffected by the vortex, takes a step back and swings.  He connects with whatever it is, and seems to have harmed it.

The vortex stops spinning, leaving just the moving mass that was there before.  Some type appendage from it slams into alendar, tearing open a decent wound.
[sblock=OOC]Boldak: tugs rope; moves; attacks ?, 13+4-2=15, miss
Alendar: moves; attacks, 15+4-2=17, hit; 2 damage
?: stops being a vortex; attacks L, 20! threat, 20! confirmed (GEEZ), 4 damage

You are currently flanking (but not really flanking...) the thing and all along the wall.

Status and Init
Boldak: 1 damage
Alendar: 7 damage
?: 2 damage[/sblock][/sblock]
As the trio starts pulling on the rope, whomever has hold of Boldak's rope feel three distinct sharp tugs.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=dich]Sneak attack!  Not.  Boldak stabs at it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 1, 2007)

"Wait!  That dwarf must want to stay down, I just hope he isn't getting himself killed."

Breth stops pulling on Boldak's rope.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2007)

[sblock=m_n]Boldak and Alendar assault the thing from both sides while it strikes back.  After a few seconds, Alendar and Boldak manage to klil the thing, but Alendar took another decent blow.  With the thing dead, the elf quickly swims back to the stairs.[sblock=OOC]Boldak: attacks, 20! (immune to crits), hit, 6 damage
Alendar: attacks, 4+4-2=6, miss
?: attacks L, 17+5-4=18, hit, 4 damage

Next round (since m_n told me he intends to attack again)
Boldak: attacks, 4+ stuff, miss
Alendar: 18+stuff, hit, 4 damage; it dies

Status and Init
Boldak: 1 damage
Alendar: 11 damage
?: 12 damage, dead[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]I'm just gonna assume Viktor and Alexis follow Breth's lead so as to speed this up.[/sblock]
Ready to start pulling again at any second, the trio above the water waits for a sign.  A few seconds later the water calms again, and a few more seconds after that, a light comes from below the surface.  Moments later, Alendar surfaces.  The elf gasps for air, and appears to have two fresh wounds.

"Its," Alendar gasps, "okay.  We... got it."  You also notice that he is carrying a sunrod, but not the everburning torch.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 2, 2007)

Boldak follows Alendar out of the water and begins to shake the water off.

"Glad to know you're not total fools.  Good job there, but next time feel free to come help out," says the dwarf with a smile.

"Must have been some sort of water creature.  We didn't get too far before it attacked us.  The room looks to be almost symmetrical, though, so I'm hoping another trip will lead us out above water on the other side."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 2, 2007)

Alexis, looking over her soaked companions, asks "Are you both ok?  Alendar, let me have a look at those wounds." She busies herself with inspecting them both.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 2, 2007)

"I am quite alright, in fact, responds Boldak.  With that he gives a respectful nod of the head to the elf.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 2, 2007)

Breth ponders the dwarf and elf for second, waiting for more information.  When none immediately comes, Shavora squawks out, "Well? What killed you?"

Breth strokes Shavora's head to soothe her.  "Hmmm, yes.  What attacked you?  What did the room look like?  Is there anyway to drain the water?  Where'd the torch go?"


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 2, 2007)

Boldak stares blankly at Breth for a moment before responding, "You still haven't learned to listen, have you?  It was some strange water monster.  As for the rest, it looked like there were some pipes coming into the room, but they looked like they'd pump water in, not out.  I don't know much about it, though.  As for the torch, I didn't see it..."

The dwarf then gives the others a general description of the room, and looks to Alendar.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 2, 2007)

Alendar waits for Alexis to finish her examination.  "The thing, which was some water monster, almost like part of the water itself, actually touched the magic torch, and put it out.  I couldn't see for a bit down there.  I almost yanked my rope for you to pull me out, but then Boldak was there with me attacking it."
[sblock=o3]Alendar is fairly hurt, 11 hit points.  And Alexis is pretty sure from their description that it sounds like a water elemental had attacked the pair.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 2, 2007)

"I listen just fine!  You just have never learned to provide any details on the first try.  Thank you, Alendar.

Do you to think that there are any other dangers down there?  I would like to see if we can shut the water off."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 2, 2007)

As Alexis finishes her examination, she clicks her tongue and touches Alender on the arm.

"I couldn't say for sure, but it sounds like an elemental.  Which would be an excellent guardian...given the environment."  Shaking her head she continues "So are you two going back in? Or should we all?"


[sblock=ooc]CLW on Alendar[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 2, 2007)

"See, Alexis gets it," says the dwarf with a wink.

"Let us go back and confirm our guesses before you all get wet.  I'll check out the spiggots to see if they have any effect on the water in the room."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]CLW heals 6 damage.[/sblock]
Alendar nods at Boldak.  "We'll check and come back," he says briskly before diving back into the water with the sunrod.
[sblock=m_n]As you head back down, the first odd thing you notice is that the everburning torch is burning again.  Alendar shrugs his shoulders and picks it up, stuffing it in his belt.  As you examine the spigots, it seems clear that water is meant to come from them, not leave through them.  Upon more careful search, you find several drains in the floor, but they seem too filled with debris to function.  After a bit of trying, you discern that there is virtually no way that it can be cleared, as the pipes underneath must have been thoroughly (and perhaps intentionally) clogged.

In this room, at least, you find nothing more of note.  But your examination required the use of most of you breath.[/sblock]
After being gone a couple minutes, the dwarf and elf return to the surface.  Sticking in Alendar's belt in the everburning torch, which appears to be working again.  The elf shrugs his shoulders.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 2, 2007)

"Bad news," states Boldak, sticking his head out from the water.  "The spiggots look like they filled the place, and the drains in the floor are totally stopped up.  I've got to head back now and see where the hallways out lead."
[sblock=ooc]Go down and sneakily look down the side hallways, and on the other side of the wall.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 3, 2007)

"Bizarre!  I wonder if shutting off the spigots would help at all.."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 3, 2007)

Alendar and Boldak take another deep breath and dive under the water again.  Roughly a minute passes with no signal from the pair.
[sblock=m_n]As you pass by the spigots yet again, you and Alendar quickly ascertain that there isn't anything actually coming out of the spigots.

First going to the west hallway, while Alendar stays a bit back with the light that Boldak doesn't need, Boldak finds that the hall leads a short distance to what looks like an empty room.  It contains for long benches and several niches along the walls.  Closer examination leads the dwarf to find a dead human body near one of the benches.  While he is no expert, Boldak can tell that the person was dead for a very long time.  The dead person wears leather armor with the same symbol that the group has found before, and a short sword hangs in a scabbard on its belt.  The corpse's bones are very badly gnawed, and its armor has been torn apart and ruined by something sharp.  Boldak can also ascertain that the bones have even been cracked open as if something was trying to get at the marrow within.  On top of all of this, though, Boldak is perhaps most pleased to discover a lantern in the corpse's hand.  While the dwarf's darkvision is only greyscale, something tells him that it may be red.

The dwarf then skirts along the north, around the wall blocking that end of the room.  He finds a small door.  After appropriately checking it, he finds that it leads to a small toilet, but nothing more.

Finally, the dwarf makes his way to the eastern hallway.  It looks the mirror image of the other small room.  It even has its own corpse laying atop one of the benches.  This one, which at first glance appears just as long dead, wears scholar's robes rather than leather armor.  However, as Boldak makes his way inside to look around, the dwarf discovers that this corpse is not as dead as it appears, as it suddenly stands up and stares at Boldak with hate-filled eyes that look like burning coals in its sunken sockets.

The undead corpse moves next to Boldak and tries to bite him, but his armor manages to stop the thing's teeth from reaching the dwarf's flesh.



[sblock=OOC]Alendar: effectively delaying
1: moves; bites B, 9+2=11, miss

Status and Init:
Alendar (15): (delaying)
1 (10):
Boldak (4; good time to roll a 1...): 

Let's call it 10 rounds since you started holding your breath.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 3, 2007)

"I hope that it is just a long hallway."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 4, 2007)

Gripping her rope tighly, Alexis says in a slightly reassuring tone, "They should be fine... I'd think. "


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 4, 2007)

[sblock=Dich]"Bulg!  Glug!" screams Boldak, his shouts muffled by the water.  He quickly withdraws toward Alendar, motioning to warn him.

ooc- Move 10W, 10S, heading back toward the surface.  Try to motion to get Alendar to retreat as well.

Boldak will have taken the lantern, and the sword if it's not rusted to ruin.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 4, 2007)

[sblock=m_n]Alendar quickly understands the message and starts his retreat.  Fortunately, the undead person moves slowly through the water just as Boldak does.
[sblock=OOC]If you don't do anything but run, you'll get out of the water before it can attack you, but it will be right on your heels.

I also had assumed that you grabbed both sword and lantern.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm pretending to be m_n, since he misposted to another thread.  Hee hee.[/sblock]
[sblock=dich]I do that.[/sblock]

Boldak emerges from the water with something strange behind him and shouts, "I thought it was dead, it's right behind me!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 4, 2007)

Alendar surfaces at the same time as Boldak.  "Kill it!"  With his light, the others can see what looks like a person walking up the stairs directly behind the pair.



[SBLOCK=OOC]Init & Status:
Alendar: 5 damage
Breth: 3 damage
Viktor: 3 damage
Alexis: 3 damage
1:
Boldak: 1 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 4, 2007)

Breth shoots at the person with a missle of force. "But what IS it?"

[sblock=ooc]magic missle[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 5, 2007)

Alexis quickly asseses the person walking from the water.

[sblock=ooc] Maybe i'm metagaming. Is it undead? how should i know or guess?  Knowledge religion?  No idea.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Does it count as metagaming when someone runs out saying "I thought it was dead!" that plus a person living in the water with an elemental gets buco inference points I think.  Probably better to make a roll though, we all know how often inference works with the rules...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 5, 2007)

"BE GONE"[sblock=ooc]move next to it and attack.  take dodge against it[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 5, 2007)

A smirk creeps onto Alexis' face as she grabs her holy symbol, holds her palm toward the 'person' emerging from the water, and shouts "Leave this world!"

[sblock=oc]Greater turning(via sun domain), d20+2 turn check, HD 2d6+4[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 5, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]If init reaches Boldak, he'll turn and attack the thing with his shortsword, then tumble out of the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 5, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm just going to simplify this.  I really hope you don't mind...[/sblock]
As the others ready themselves for battle, Alexis quickly surmises, based upon what she can see of the person and the surrounding circumstances, that it is most likely an undead of some sort.  Channeling divine power, the cleric utterly destroys the negative energy binding the thing to this world.  Soon there is almost nothing left of it.
[sblock=o3]Upon closer examination, and after talking with Boldak, Alexis will know that it was, in fact, a ghoul.  The biggest thing of note is that an attack from a ghoul can paralyze its victim, which, underwater, would have been... ummmm... really damn bad![/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 5, 2007)

Smiling giddily, Alexis says "You were both quite lucky.  That ghoul, had it gotten to you could likely have paralized you, which wouldn't have gone well for you i can't imagine."

"What else are you two keeping down there?


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 5, 2007)

As the "person" disintergrates, Breth drops his hand.  "Well... THAT was effective!


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 5, 2007)

"Nice work, there.  As for what we have," says Boldak with a smile, "I've got it right here."

The dwarf then holds up a lantern, hastily checking that it is in fact red.  Almost as an afterthought, he shows the others the short sword to see what they think of it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 5, 2007)

"Well," Alendar smirks at what is indeed a red lantern, "that should take care of some things, I hope.  Say, you didn't get a chance to scout out the room that thing come out of, did you?"


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 5, 2007)

"Well, it looked the same as the one on the other side, benches and whatnot.  I suppose we should be doubly sure."

Boldak leaves the lantern in the safe keeping of the group before going to continue his search.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2007)

If Boldak leaves the short sword, Breth examines it and the lantern for magical auras.

[sblock=OC]detect magic on both and concentrate as needed.  If he doesn't leave the short sword, I'll just wait.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Whether Breth is able to do it now, or has to wait until later, the lantern radiates no magic at all.  However, the short sword radiates transmutation magic.

Boldak's search is also fruitful.  In the chamber the undead was in, the dwarf finds a pouch containing 38 gold, 2 platinum, and 55 silver pieces.  Finally, on his way back, his eye catches a ring among the remains of the ghoul itself.  It is a gold ring featuring the same eight-pointed star insignia that you've seen on the red leather armor before.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2007)

When Boldak comes back up, Breth casts detect magic on the ring too.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2007)

The ring is not magic.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 6, 2007)

"Aha!" celebrates Boldak, emerging from the water with a sack of coins.  "This may just be worth it.  Now, it seems we should be able to complete the arrangement in the lantern room, no?"
[sblock=ooc]11.71g each, take it, mark it, etc.[/sblock]
Edit: I was a math major, not an Arithmetic major.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 6, 2007)

"I imagine the final lantern must lead somewhere.  Someone went to a bit of trouble to hid and protect it after all.  That could be good for us." Alexis says, still beaming and staring at water.

[sblock=oc]maybe my brain melted with the heat wave... shouldn't it be 15.875 gold?  i wasn't an anything major so maybe i missed something.... oh... i forgot about taxes... that's right.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 6, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Am I wrong about it again?  Yes.  Cool.  I suck.  Stupid coins.  Luckily, O3 is also wrong (there are 5 of us, not 4)

38 G
 5.5 S (ingold)
20 P (ingold)
=
63.5 G
/5
12.7 G each
[/sblock]
Boldak returns to the rotunda and places the red lantern on its chain.  "Who's got torches?"

After lighting all of the lanterns, he will make his way to the top of the tall chamber and carefully toward the face at the far end of the coridor.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2007)

"You might want to secure yourself to the chain with this rope just in case this doesn't work out right!"  Breth calls up to the dwarf.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2007)

"Let me go with you," Alendar suggests.  "I will walk next to you, but facing backward.  That way, if those colors appear and try to enchant you, I will be able to carry you out."

As the party lights each torch in the colored lanterns, they are treated to a marvelous sight.  Glass and metal chips imbedded in the domed ceiling cast eerie reflections of color about the chamber.  While the display is quite stunning, it also makes it hard to concentrate.

Boldak and Alendar climb up to the passage toward the face.  As the dwarf warily looks down the hall, with the elf walking backwards with a hand on Boldak's shoulder, it becomes obvious that something has changed.  The bas-relief of the large face is still open in a scream, however, where there was before just stone in the face's mouth, now there is an opening to a dark room beyond.  A quick check by the dwarf suggests that the pressure plate he tripped before is inoperative now.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 6, 2007)

Boldak taps Alendar on the shoulder and motions to the opening.  He excitedly whispers, "Let's get the others up here, it looks like there's more!"  He proceeds to do just that, returning to call the others up and to aid in their climb.

He then returns to his regular searching ways, and ventures through the hole.


----------



## worthley (Feb 6, 2007)

"Well, I know I'm always the one to worry, but I was just about to think something happened"

Viktor then begins to make his way up the chain.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2007)

As Breth sees the face he lets out a little gasp.  It's still pretty even without all the colors, I wonder what's through there.

The mage follows through the hole as soon as the dwarf indicates he can.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 6, 2007)

"This is crazy...." Alexis says, keeping unusually close to the others as they move down the passage. "We're still pretty unclear what any of this is even FOR right?..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 7, 2007)

Through the gaping mouth at the end of the hallway is a long, dark room with no floor.  A three-foot-wide beam of petrified wood spans the chasm, leading straight ahead into darkness.  About ten feet below the beam, countless clay spheres the size of large oranges form an irregular floor, but it's impossible to tell if they represent a wholly solid surface.  The northwest and southeast wall are covered in a honeycomb of geometric patterns.  The featureless stone ceiling extends about twenty feet from the beam.  At the other end of the beam, a metal door is set in the wall.



[sblock=OOC]Up on the map is approximately NE.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 7, 2007)

Breth looks at Boldak and says quietly, "Go for it acrobat..."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 7, 2007)

"I think I have a better idea.  Why don't you make use of that stick we found?" suggests Boldak, obviously referring to the wand of Unseen Servant.

"Have it open the door for us... and perhaps more importantly, see what those things are on the floor..."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 8, 2007)

"What an excellent idea!!! Alexis exclaims.

"I have a bad feeling about this room... quite bad in fact..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2007)

"If you could find traps half as well as you come up with ways to get something else to keep your skin intact, you would truely be a force to reckon with."

Breth then summons an unseen servant with the wand and directs it to check the door.

[sblock=OC]Have the thing check the door and try to open it if able.  If everything goes well (read:uneventful), have the servant then go down to the level of the spheres and check their stability.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

Breth expends a charge from the wand, and he senses an invisible being come into existence at his command.  He sends it toward the door, but a little more than halfway across the beam, he suddenly no longer senses its presence.  The unseen servant simply ceased to exist.
[sblock=OOC]Are you going to keep track of the charges on the wands?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2007)

"Hmmm, that didn't seem to work right.  Let's try this again.

[sblock=OC]summon again and send it down to the spheres this time[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

Using another charge, Breth sends the second servant down.  It quickly goes down, picks up a ball, and brings it back.  The ball is simply a ball of clay.  It is quite hard, but there is nothing extraordinary in its appearance.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2007)

[sblock=OC]Breth sends the unseen servant down to the balls and "walk" across them to the other side.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

The waiting unseen servant responds to its master's command.  It drops back down, but after going a bit forward, it, like the one before it, suddenly ceases to exist.

Breth suddenly recalls that, from what he actually knows of magic theory beyond his innate powers, unseen servants have a very limited range and cease to exist if pushed beyond it.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't get it far enough across to check the door.  Let me on the board."
[sblock=OC] Walk out carefully to keep the (new) servant in front of me, then have it open the door.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]You don't currently HAVE an unseen servant, unless you use another charge.

Edit: I cannot tell from your post whether it is your intent to make another servant.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 8, 2007)

[sblock=OC]Not that it's horribly important, but i'm pretty darn sure he was saying that he was making a (new) servant.[/sblock]
"Be careful.  I don't like this at all.  There's got to be something strange here." says Alexis, all the while her eyes dart around the room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]In light of the non-posting that is going on, I've decided to go along with o3's assertion (which I thought was correct, but I wanted to give Ti a chance to clarify in case it was not).[/sblock]
Breth, knowing that he needs to be closer to the door before an unseen servant can reach it, moves out on the beam.  However, after a few steps, before he is even able to cast the spell, suddenly, several clay balls shoot from the walls on the sides of the room.  One such ball hits Breth squarely in the chest, and it knocks him off the beam.

But Breth's troubles are not over.  A wormlike monster with a body as long as man is tall, with four tentacles, a little longer than human forearms where its head ought to be, bursts froom the balls underneath Breath.  The creature smacks the magic user with one of the tentacles, and Breth reels in pain.



[sblock=OOC]Trap: attacks R, 11+6=17, hit; ref save 9+2=11, fail, knocked off the beam; falls, 1 nonlethal damage

Suprise round:
1: attacks breth, 13+3=16, hit, 5 damage

1 is actually BELOW the beam, not on it.  Breth and 1 are on the balls about 15' down.

Status & Init:
Boldak (20): 1 damage
Alendar (13): 5 damage
Alexis (12): 3 damage
1 (10): 
Breth (10): 8 damage, plus 1 nonlethal
Viktor (10): 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 9, 2007)

Breth yells in warning to his companions, and then spreads his hands to torch the worm. 

[sblock=OC]Burning hands 2d4 fire damage then move 5' left.  which is approximately NW?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 9, 2007)

"I KNEW IT" shouts Alexis as she rushes to Breth's side.

[sblock=OC]So.... Move 10' down the beam, "10"' diagonally(second diagonal) 'northish', 15' down.  Once down, drop lantern(free action), and draw morningstar(as part of 'move') and then 5' E to end SE of Breth.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 9, 2007)

Boldak jumps down on the other side of the thing, readying his shield along the way.  "Get it out from under the beam!"
[sblock=ooc]try to land 10' from it (so i can 5' step and attack later.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 9, 2007)

Viktor moves to the south west side of Breth 
[sblock=00c]double move to sw of breth[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 9, 2007)

As Boldak move across the beam, more of the clay balls shoot out from the walls.  However, the miss the dwarf by the proverbial mile.  He drops on the other side of the aberration.

"Yes, get it out from under there!" Alendar calls as he steps onto the beam and waits for a shot.

Alexis skirts around Alendar and drops to the "floor" below, drawing her weapon and bringing her light with her.

The wormlike creature savagely thrases at Breth with all four of its tentacles.  As the magic user falls lifeless to the ground, the creature takes a final bite with fangs in a mouth in the center of the tentacles.

Viktor joins the others on the balls below.  Hopefully the combined group can exact revenge.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: moves, readies shield; traggers trap; 1!, trap misses
Alendar: moves; readies to attack
Alexis: moves, drops lantern, readies morningstar
1: full attack R; Balance check 17+2=19, success; attacks, 14+3, 3+3, 17+3, 19+3, 12-2; damage 18 (ummm... ouch)
Breth: totally dead
Viktor: moves

Everyone check the map to make sure I actually put you where you intended.  Everyone but Alendar is on the balls.  Oh, and the balls are really sorta between 10 and 15 feet down.  The beam is only a foot or so thick, so not worth mentioning really.  Oh, and Ti has the worst luck lately...

Status & Init:
Boldak (20): 1 damage
Alendar (13): 5 damage (readied)
Alexis (12): 3 damage
1 (10):
Breth (10): ummm... yeah... he's totally dead
Viktor (10): 3 damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 9, 2007)

"Gah!  A Grick, normal weapons won't hurt it!"  Boldak tries to draw the thing out.  He also drops his sword and draws the magic one.
[sblock=ooc]boldak waves at the thing and readies to attack the thing if alexis moves up to threaten it.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 9, 2007)

"Not AGAIN!!" Alexis screams as she carefully moves to attack.

[sblock=OC]5' step 'up'(NE) and ready to attack whilst flanking with Boldak. She'll fight defensively(+2 AC(dodge)). +1(w/flanking and defensively) 1d8+2 morningstar)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 9, 2007)

As Boldak changes weaponry, Alendar responds, "Well I can't do anything then!"  Instead of waiting to attack, the elf begins taking precautions by pulling out a rope and starting to tie it 'round the beam in case his companions should need to escape.

Alexis moves next to the aberration, and Boldak snaps to attack.  Unfortunately, the dwarf's aim is off.  While Alexis connects well with her morningstar, the dwarf's words prove true, as the cleric's weapon simply fails to harm the thing.

The creature attempts to crush Alexis with a flurry of tentacle strikes and a bite.  Only two blows connect.  While Alexis is badly wounded, she still stands.

After the attack, the group suddenly hears a youthful-sounding voice.  It seems to actually be coming from the wall nearby.  "Wow!  I thought you'd join the dead one that time!"
[sblock=OOC]Not bothering with a map.  Let me know if you need one.

Boldak: drops, draws, readies
Alendar: foregoes readied action; retrieves rope; starts tying
Alexis: moves
Boldak: ready triggers; attacks 1; 4+4+2+?=?, miss
Alexis: attacks, 19+stuff, hits; fails to overcome DR
1: full attack A; 6+3, 4+3, 19+3, 18+3, 1!, 2 hits; 9 damage; five-foot-step SE (right)

Status & Init:
Alendar (13): 5 damage
Boldak (20): 1 damage
Alexis (12): 12 damage
1 (10):
Viktor (10): 3 damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 9, 2007)

Boldak continues the fight, heedless of the strange voice...
[sblock=ooc]Stab it with the pretty sword.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 10, 2007)

Seeing how hurt Alexis is, combined with her inability to harm the aberration, Viktor steps next to the cleric and touches her.  The holy power of Heironeous flows into Alexis, and her wounds close some.

"What in the Abyss was that?" Alendar calls as he finishes tying the rope.  He tosses it down as a lifeline to safety.

Ignoring the voice from the wall, and trusting in the magic short sword, Boldak jabs at the aberration.  The dwarf scores an amazing hit right in the back of the creature's head.  Whatever magic the sword has seems to have done the trick, as the thing is obviously dead.

However, without any warning, from the southeast wall, whence the voice came, a translucent figure of apparently of a young human male flies out of the wall to stop directly above Alendar's head.  While the others cannot see what it does, they hear the figure loudly say "BOO!"  The elf screams in response, but seems to otherwise hold his composure.



[sblock=OOC]worthley, I went ahead with the prior post because you explicitly stated that you wanted to see what everyone else would do before posting Viktor's action.  In the future, if you decide to go that route, I'd like a prompt response after the results of those actions.

Viktor: moves; lay on hands A for 4 hit points
Alendar: finishes tying rope around beam
Boldak: attacks 19+stuff, threat, 15+stuff, crit confirmed, that plus SA means its totally dead
2 (AHH, nasty things interrupting combat): flies directly above L; manifests; horrific appearance, fort save 14+5=19, success

We'll pick up with Alexis' action.  She knows its a ghost, that ghosts have varying special abilities, that they are incorporeal, and that they are resistant to turning (it might not even be possible for her to turn one).

Status & Init:
Alendar (13): 5 damage
Boldak (20): 1 damage
2: 
Alexis (12): 8 damage
1 (10): very dead
Viktor (10): 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 10, 2007)

Viktor makes his way up the rope and takes a step to the northeast of Alendar as he draws his mace.

[sblock=ooc]double move just northeast of alendar, and draw my hammer.  I also take my dodge bonus against 2

also, sorry for not posting once I got home last night.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 10, 2007)

Boldak stares up at the thing for a moment before panicing slightly.  He climbs up the rope, swearing, "Rotten ale!  Get away from us you... just get!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Guys, I want to keep this moving so that we can get Ti back in the game.[/sblock]
Alexis, knowing that ghosts are difficult to turn, but not knowing whether it was impossible, attempts to use her divine energy to drive the undead away.  However, her attempt is completely ignored by the ghost.

While Viktor and Boldak quickly climb up the rope, Alendar takes a step back and reflexively fires an arrow.  As expected, it does absolutely no good.

The manifested ghost, with a leer on its face, actually flies _into_ Alendar's body.  The elf turns to the others.  While the elf speaks with his own voice, the look in his eyes and the words he uses are clearly not Alendar's own.

"Stop, please!" the ghost says using the elf's mouth.

"I have been here countless decades, punished for abandoning my family in a time of need.  Over these years, I have seen explorers like you come and go.  The trap in the walls kills most of them, but others have left in humiliation, unable to pass through the far metal door.  I am unable to leave the way you came because of my curse, but I am able to push through the far wall.  Beyond is a glorious chamber of strange carvings and a pillar of air.  And there's a catch on the other side of the door that opens it without a problem.  I'll trigger it for you if you take my bones from here and bury them with my family on a farmstead just beyond Diamond Lake.  Do this for me, and I will be free.  I assure you there is no other way through that door."
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: turns, 3+5=8, max hit dice of 1; fails
Viktor: moves, draws
Alendar: 5 foot step, shoots; can't possibly hit it
Boldak: moves
2: moves into L's square; malevolence ability; will save 2+1=3, fail

Status & Init:
Alendar (13): 5 damage
Boldak (20): 1 damage
2:
Alexis (12): 8 damage
Viktor (10): 3 damage[/SBLOCK]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 11, 2007)

"Oh gods!" shouts Boldak as the apparition enters his companions body and seemingly begins to control it.  Perched precariously there on the beam, he looks to his companions before addressing the ghost.

"I can't say as we have much choice in the matter here.  But, if you'd wanted to do us more harm... it seems we'd not be leaving by any means.  Do you mind if I verify your story about the door, here?"

Boldak gingerly moves to the location on the beam that seems to trigger the clay ball trap and attempts to disarm it.  If unable to do so, he simply tries to make his way past it safely before examining the door.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2007)

Alendar's form shrugs its shoulders and crosses its arms in a display that, while normal for a petulant youth, looks out of place on the elf.  It takes Boldak a couple of tries to find the precise pressure plate, but the dwarf eventually succeeds in disarming the trap.

As the dwarf examines the metal door across the beam, he finds no way on this side to open it.  It seems the ghost tells the truth.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 11, 2007)

With a look of mild disappointment on his face, Boldak turns to the others and states, "Alright, he's telling the truth about there being no way through."

Making his way back across the beam he asks "Alendar", "Where do we find your bones?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2007)

"Oh, this way!" the possessing ghost skips across the beam to the metal door and jumps down to the spheres underneath.  He digs through a couple of feet worth of clay spheres, but abruptly stops.  Suddenly quite emotional, he backs away.  Boldak can see the long dead and decomposed form of what was once a teenage human.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 11, 2007)

"I suppose this falls to me as well, eh?" Boldak questions the others.  He proceeds to gather the remains as carefully as he can, under the watchful gaze of "Alendar".

"Tell me, then, sir, if interring your remains will put you to rest, how are you going to open the door for us?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2007)

"On my way out," the ghost replies softly.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 11, 2007)

"Let's get to it then.  If you'd like, feel free to um... explain who you are on the way." 

Boldak leads the others back out of the cairn and wherever the possessed elf leads them.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 12, 2007)

"Oh, no, no.  I can't leave, not even like this.  Ummm..."  The ghost gives Boldak directions to a farmstead roughly 10 minutes east of Diamond Lake.  "Good luck, I guess, for both our sakes."

The ghost then leaves Alendar's body.  For a moment, flying above the elf, you see the translucent form of a barely teenage farmboy with a boken neck.  The image then melts away.

Alendar vigorously shakes his head.  "Don't say anything."  He wordlessly moves to get Berth's body.  The party, sadly, has two corpses to bring with it.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 12, 2007)

Alexis begins to cry softly.  Turning to the wall, Alexis says "WAIT!  Tell us your story.  How did you happen to get here? Who did this to you?"

Turning to Boldak she continues, crying all the while "Is he one of the disappeared children? The ones who used to sleep here in the cairn?  Do you know his home? When did he disappear?"

Looking toward the body of Breth, Alexis 'collapses' to the 'floor' and says to no one in particular, "WHY!!!  Gods what is this place..... This is not ok..."

For a time, Alexis continues her self-involved sobbing, and shortly rising and rubbing the sadness from her eyes. "Let's get them back to where they belong now.  This place will wait for us, and we WILL be returning...."


----------



## worthley (Feb 12, 2007)

"So, we better get these remains to a proper burrial plot.  For both of them.  Everyone deserves to rest in peace"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 12, 2007)

Once everyone has composed themselves some degree, the party begins the cumbersome task before it.  It takes some effort to return out of the cairn with the two corpses in tow, but the group runs into no snags along the way.

Soon Viktor, Boldak, Alexis, and Alendar are on their way back on the path.

"I guess we need to do something about this," Alendar tactlessly brings up the hard topic.


----------



## worthley (Feb 12, 2007)

"We could burry Breth by the mine office.  Otherwise I could speak to those in my church about getting him a burrial plot in the garrison's cemetary.  As for the boy, we should do as asked.  I am sure we have the time to take a day to greive."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 12, 2007)

Boldak thinks for a bit after the others have spoken before adding, "I don't think it would be wise for us to wait long before returning to the cairn.  There's nothing to say whether the ghost will keep his word, or how long the door will stay open if he does.  We'd best get done what we need to and be on our way back.  If that means sending a few of us to town to take care of business while the others take care of the body, well, then that's what we should do."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 12, 2007)

"I agree with Boldak.  I'd like to take the boy, or at very least go with whoever does. I can't imagine Breth wanted much of a ceremony for his corpse though, so it may not even be necessary to go to town, unless we have other things that need doing.    We should be as quick as possible."


----------



## worthley (Feb 12, 2007)

"I will find a spot by the mine office for him then.  I will meet you back here."
Viktor then takes the body of his fallen friend and begins his journey to the office.  There he will dig a grave, best he can, and burry Breth.  There he will mark the gave with a makeshift tombstone from a slab of wood he finds.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 12, 2007)

"I will make the trip to town then.  Is there anything anyone needs while I am there?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 12, 2007)

"I don't think so.  I'll go with you, Alexis.  Let's take care of this ghost."
[sblock=OOC]I don't know if you guys have noticed, and I've been meaning to mention it forever, but I'm totally NEVER going to keep track of Alendar's arrow usage.  Likewise, if any of you use bows, x-bows, slings, etc.  I'm not going to bother with it unless they are made of special materials and the like.  I just happened to finally remember to post about it.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 13, 2007)

"I realize that this is probably an inopportune time...   but if noone else is planning on spending their gold," Boldak forces out.  "Do you suppose I could borrow some?"
[sblock=ooc]Some=180.18[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 13, 2007)

"You sure do seem to be aquiring a lot of stuff that we find" comments Viktor, as he hands over 30 gold to Boldak
[sblock=ooc]money from share of breth's and from the 15.875 found before[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 13, 2007)

"I, uh..." stammers Boldak as he looks at the pouch of gold Viktor has in hand.  "I didn't ask for this stuff... it just seemed to make the most sense for me to use it while we were..." he says, motioning with his newly acquired magical sword to the strange glass orbs strapped to his face.  "I only bring it up because there's this shield at Captain's Blade that I've had my eye on forever..."

"So only if you're not planning on using it.  That's what I was trying to say.  I'm sure we'll be finding plenty more soon, too!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 13, 2007)

Alendar gives Boldak a flat look.  The elf then shakes his head.  "Perhaps we should take the time to sell more of our findings, then, before we go back.  Right now, I don't have the coin to spare."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 13, 2007)

Alexis glares coldly at Boldak, reaches to her belt and throws her coin purse quite forcefully at him.  "Here, buy whatever you need..... But be quick, i want to be back here as soon as we can. I don't think we should take any more time than we have to, we don't know how long the door will be unlocked." spits Alexis through clenched teeth.

[sblock=oc]Purse has 85ish gold, including breth's.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 13, 2007)

"Fine, fine!  Forget I said anything!" Boldak responds, dropping the coin purses to the ground.  "I'll just get rid of this crap and meet you back at the mine office."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2007)

With that, the group splits up.  Viktor remains at the mine office to give Breth a proper burial.  Alexis and Alendar head toward the farm with the young man's corpse.  Boldak heads to town.
[sblock=OOC]m_n, let me know what you intend to do.  Otherwise, we are slightly stalled, as I think Ti and I need to have a quick conversation to finalize things.  The next time I see him online, we should be able to take care of it.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Nothin' here.  Just get rid of the junk.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=michael_noah]Actually, I'm not certain at all what the goal for in town was, so yeah...[/sblock]
[sblock=o3]A copse of immense deklo trees shades a small, quiet clearing just where the ghost said it would be, about 10 minutes east of Diamond Lake.  Crumbling walls and a seemingly abandoned farmhouse stand vigil atop a small bluff overlooking the clearing, the sad ruins of what must once have been the ghost's home.  Five grave markes stand in the clearing, each with a different name: Anders, Bemissa, Coldaran, Gertia, and Alastor.  Open pits yawn before all five headstones.  Piles of fresh dirt and a pair of abandoned shovels suggest that the excavation took place recently, certainly within the week.

"What in the nine hells..." Alendar comments as he examines the graves.

The grave markes read as follows:
Anders Land: 531-564 CY
Bemissa Land: 534-576 CY
Coldaran Land: 550-576 CY
Gertia Land: 563-576 CY
Alastor Land: 552-
The graves of Bemissa, Coldaran, and Gertia all have a four-petaled flower motif on their graves, which Alexis knows is associated with the victims of the Red Death plague that swept through Diamond Lake 19 years ago.  The blank space on Alastor's grave was not worn off, but rather appears that a latter date was never etched in.

"Look at this," Alendar says.  He begins pointing things out to Alexis.  "These look like wheelbarrow tracks.  The head toward town.  And it looks like, yes, five different people walked here.  They wore boots.  They go up to the farmhouse.  But over here, I think four sets of tracks are coming back from the house, heading to the road."  The elf looks askance at Alexis.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]As you follow the tracks of the owlbear family, thank the gods there are so many of them that a blind orc couldn't miss it, you find yourself heading to a farmsite.  The farm is about 10 minutes east of Diamond Lake.  Crumbling walls and a seemingly abandoned farmhouse stand vigil atop a small bluff overlooking a clearing, shaded by a copses of immense deklo trees.  There appear to be five grave markers in the clearing, and, it looks like the graves may have recently been dug up.  While owlbear tracks head toward the yard of the farmhouse, Llyr can see in the clearing a human female and an elven male (Alexis and Alendar, whose descriptions I don't need to give).  The elf is moving quickly around the area, examining the ground and pointing this out to the woman.

OOC: when you first show yourself, please give a lovely description for the party.  In fact, though the rest should be sblocked, you can give the description to everyone, and don't forget your pet.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=Di]Stunned, Alexis stammers "Wha....why would anyone want to dig them up."  For a moment, she stands transfixed, then snaps back to the present moment.  

"You said 5 tracks were here and back to the house, but only 4 went toward town?  That must mean someone's at the house.  Come with me."  she says hurridly as she 'runs' toward what remains of the house, looking for some sign of a person.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=Di&o3]“Did Broenhild send you two as well?”  

Coming out of a wooded copse behind them, Alexis and Alendar spot a... [/sblock]tall man in in leather armor with a simple wooden club hanging down his side and a wooden shield strapped to his left arm.  He is tanned with bright green eyes and flaming red hair in an unruly mop on top of his head.  He simultaneously looks as though he has been walking cross country for years and like he could skip a meal or two and live just fine.[sblock=back to just the two]About 10 feet behind him, a wolf silently stalks into the clearing as well.  With its nose to the ground, tracking, it appears to be following his every move across the farmyard.
[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]Alexis spins to see the man emerging frome the trees; a look of shock and suspicsion flashes on her face. "What? Who? NO!.  Did you have something to do with this?" she stammers quite uncollectedly, pointing at the open graves.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]Alendar, who had turned to go with Alexis, spins on his heels at the sound and sight of the newcomer and his wolf.  The elf almost trains his bow on the man, but, realizing that it is two on two, and one is a wolf, Alendar backs down a bit.

"Broenhild who?  What is going on here?" the elf stammers.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=The Two of Them]"So it is serendipity that brings us together here?  I've always liked him nice fellow from that island who actually gets rewarded for figuring things out, but I digress...

Broenhild has sent me to track a group of owlbears that are in this area.  He's worried that the population isn't nearly stable enough in the area and wants to make sure that the new pups have a chance of reaching a breedable age.  Llyr is my name by the way sounds like it's spelled, I MEAN spelled like it sounds. She's Moro, who might you be if you don't know Broenhild?

After waiting all of two seconds, the man starts examining the graves.[sblock=ooc]knowledge nature +7, and any other info I might see by looking around the yard since I only have a from afar description.[/sblock]"These graves do present a puzzler though... Were they anyone you knew?  I wonder what dug them up?  I do hope it wasn't the owlbears looking for a meal, just imagine what a moldy corpse would do to their digestion?  Errr... Umm... Not to mention if the moldy corpse in question belonged to a friend of yours, I guess?"[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]During Llyr's closer look he sees what Alendar and Alexis already noted.  Five grave markers stand in the clearing, each with a different name: Anders, Bemissa, Coldaran, Gertia, and Alastor. Open pits yawn before all five headstones. Piles of fresh dirt and a pair of abandoned shovels suggest that the excavation took place recently, certainly within the week.  It is fairly obvious from this close that it was the shovels and not hungry owlbears.

The grave markers read as follows:
Anders Land: 531-564 CY
Bemissa Land: 534-576 CY
Coldaran Land: 550-576 CY
Gertia Land: 563-576 CY
Alastor Land: 552-
The graves of Bemissa, Coldaran, and Gertia all have a four-petaled flower motif on their graves.  The blank space on Alastor's grave was not worn off, but rather appears that a latter date was never etched in.

The elven male looks curiously at Llyr and Moro.  He shrugs is shoulders and shakes his head, but visibly relaxes.  "I'm Alendar.  This is Alexis."  He then turns to Alexis to see what she makes it it.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 15, 2007)

After laying his friend to rest, Viktor begins to wonder where they others are, and what is taking them so long.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]Alexis looks to Alendar and back to the strange new comer.  "Gods..." she says under her breath.  "Lets see if we can isolate that set of tracks over by the farmhouse, Alendar." Hesitating for a moment she continues to Llyr "I gather you could likely help us with that.  We believe there's a set of tracks that might give us more information about who did this... or at least where we can find them."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=O3&Di]Llyr calls Moro over to the tracks to examine them, after they take a decent look Llyr strokes Moro's head and speaks a few incomprehensible words while moving his other hand in a soothing, mesmerizing fashion.[sblock=ooc]examine for numbers of people, direction, etc.  Specifically, looking to see if they interact with the owlbear tracks, or if they move in separate directions.  To facilitate this Llyr will cast Speak with Animals after Moro has looked around a little (2 min duration)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2007)

Shavora flies out of the cairn and lands on whatever marker was used for Breth's grave, cahing piteously.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Maybe Viktor will fly into a random rage and kill Shavora...    [/sblock]
[sblock=Ti & o3]As Llyr examines the tracks with Moro, Alendar notes, "I saw several sets," and the elf points them out as he goes.  Wheelbarrow tracks here, heading toward town.  I think five people wearing boots here.  They go to the farmhouse, and then only four sets come back and head to the road.  We were going to head up there to find where the missing person is."  Alendar's assessment conforms with what Moro tells Llyr via the spell.  "Follow me," the elf says as he leads the group up to the farmhouse.

The dilapidated Land farmstead consists of a crumbled wall and a sagging, unsafe house with broken windows and a sagging roof.  Thick, sludgy puddles of dried blood and unidentifiable fleshy chucks litter the wooden floor immediately inside the front door.
[sblock=Ti]You, or more specifically Moro, could only track the owlbears to the farmstead itself.  Where they may have gone within or from there, you can't discern.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Note that you can't actually see what's on the otherside of the wall, but, given that you can see the outside, the inside structure would be no shock to you (and I don't want to bother blacking it out.  Note that east is up.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2007)

[sblock=Di&o3]"Well DRIED blood would imply that someone had the blood in them to lose.  We lost the tracks of the owlbears in the yard here somewhere, which is kind of an impressive feat if you have ever seen one.  I wouldn't want to get stuck in a house with one either, not to mention an entire family of them.  However, if they were in the house they probably would have come out and eaten us by now too...  What do you think?  Check out the inside for the elusive 5th person or see if we can find the wheelbarrow and the other 4?"

Llyr's eyes narrow suspiciously.  "Wait a second... What brought you two out here anyway if it wasn't the owlbears?"[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]Alexis hands Llyr the bag containing the remains.  "I believe that's Alastor Land.  A boy who has been through more than any should.  HE brought us here."

"Let's have a closer look around, I'm still intrigued by this single set of tracks...  There's something going on and i'll not have it disturb this boy's remains if I can help it."

[sblock=oc]Alexis will start to make her way around the outside of the 'house'.  Counter clockwise, just bumbling around.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]As Alexis makes her way around the house, Alendar move a bit to better see both her and the door.  As the cleric passes by the second window, she sees a frightening sight.  Inside is a large creature with a thick, shaggy coat of feathers and fur, with a body like a bear, but avian head with big round eyse and a hooked beak.  It hears and sees Alexis as she peers in and rises violently, obviously seething with rage.  It looks wounded.



[sblock=OOC]Surprise round for Alexis and 1; then we start at the top of the order.  Moro acts with Llyr.

Status & Init:
Alendar (21): 5 damage
Llyr (21):
Alexis (18): 8 damage
1 (16):[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi] Alexis yelps in surprise and shouts "I think i found one of your friends, sir." as she moves back toward Alendar and mutters a small prayer.
[sblock=oc]5' step NE and cast CLW on herself.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]With her warning, Alexis steps back and channels divine energy to mend her wounds.

The large creature quickly moves in the direction of the door.

"Quick!  Back up!  I can see it!" Alendar shouts as he backs up and prepares to fire.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: 5-foot step; CLW for 8
1: moves

Next round
Alendar: moves; readies

Status & Init:
Alendar (21): 5 damage (readied)
Llyr (21):
Alexis (18):
1 (16):[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=those 2]"Wow!  It looks PISSED!  I would be too if I were that injured.  We had better just let it heal up here!  RUN!!"  LLyr moves 5' SE seemingly oblivious to still being in Alendar's line of sight.  When he is directly NW of Alendar he turns and calls upon the very plants themselves to help keep the creature where it is at.[sblock=OC]Moro will move out of the wall, Llyr will cast entangle, keeping himself, Alexis, and Alendar on the edge with the owlbear and any exits of the house covered.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]Alexis looks at Llyr quizically and cocks her head, but follows his instructions.[sblock=oc]Run southish, towards them, whatever.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]At Llyr's command, Moro moves outside of the wall while Llyr steps back and casts his spell.  The wild growth surrounding the house begins to writhe as it seeks prey.

Alexis runs in the general direction of her companions.

The wounded beast squeezes its way through the door.  Once outside, the grabbing plants slow it down, but they do not ensare the creature.  It continues to move, and just barely makes it out of the spell's radius.

The instant the beast is no longer blocked by Llyr, Alendar fires at it.  The creature, though large, has too short of arms to reach the elf to stop him.  Alendar's shot hits and sinks into the beast's flesh.



[sblock=OOC]Llyr: Moro moves; 5-foot step; _entangle_
Alexis: runs S
1: moves; _entangle save, 10+5=15 success; moves more
Alendar: ready triggers; attacks 1, 18+7-4=21, hit; 6 damage

Status & Init:
Llyr:
Alexis:
1: 6 damage (plus earlier wounds)
Alendar: 5 damage[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]_


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 17, 2007)

[sblock=those 2]"THAT is certainly not helping..."  Llyr chews his lip, unable to decide his loyalties.[sblock=OC]Delay[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 17, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]Alexis looks back as the beast clears the plants, and Alendar's arrow strikes the beast.  For a moment she hesitates and a look of determination leaps onto her face.  She draws her morningstar and moves to lash out at the beast.[sblock=oc]Draw morningstar, 5' step NW, attack (+3, 1d8+2)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 17, 2007)

[sblock=le sigh]Llyr watches the cleric move in to defend her companion, his face twisted in indecision."ARRGH!  Moro! Let's save these fools!"  Moro moves S of the owlbear while Llyr chants a prayer.  A second wolf appears N of the owlbear and they both rip into the beast. [sblock=OC]5' step away from the owlbear.  Moro will move 15' to the square between the owlbear and Alendar.  Summon Nature's Ally a wolf to the unentagled square on the other side of the owlbear. The wolves attack the owlbear and attempt to trip it.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 17, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]While Llyr ponders his next move, Alexis steps up and strikes the creature.  Her morningstar opens a decent gash in the already wounded beast.

Having resigned himself to a course of action, Llyr calls Moro into the fight while he begins casting a spell.  The wolf rips into the beast's leg, but doesn't manage to pull it down.

Bleeding heavily and enraged, the beast tears into Moro with both claws.  The wolf cannot take the beating and collapses bleeding on the ground.  The beast then turns to Alexis and bites the cleric.  Its powerful beak breaks through Alexis' armor.

Alendar takes a step to get a clear shot.  The elf quickly fires two arrows.  While the first is well wide of the mark, the second sinks into the beast, which drops from the combination of its many wounds.
[sblock=OOC]Not bothering with a map.

Llyr: delay
Alexis: draw; step; attack, 15+3=18, hit, 6 damage
Llyr: stops delaying; 5-foot step; casts SNA (casting time is 1 full round, so it doesn't appear until just before your next turn); Moro moves, attacks 1, 16+3=19, hit, 7 damage, trip 5+stuff v. 20+stuff, fail
1: full attack, Moro 16+9=25, hit, 10 damage, Moro 11+9=20, hit, 6 damage, dropped, Alexis 13+4=17, hit, 6 damage; 5-foot step
Alendar: 5-foot step, full attack, rapid shot, 5+stuff, miss, 15+7-6=16, hit, 6 damage

Status & Init:
Alexis: 6 damage
Llyr:
Moro: 16 damage, unconscious
1: 25 damage (plus earlier wounds), unconscious
Alendar: 5 damage[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 17, 2007)

Viktor, wondering what's taking the others so long lays down and looks at the clouds.  That one looks like a morning star.  That one looks like a goblin.  That one looks like a Knight jousting.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 18, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3][sblock=OOC]Psst![/sblock]
"Glad that's done!  That thing is huge."  Alendar begins to walk toward the house, but quickly stops.  "Uh, can you make that stop?" he asks as he points and the moving vegetation.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=Di&o3]Llyr walks up to Moro and prays for her healing.  After some of her wounds close up the druid walks to the owlbear and closes his eyes in prayer once more.  Finally he turns to Alendar and forces out the word "Patience."  When the vines subside, Llyr will attempt to get the owlbear into the house without injuring it further.  He will then explore the house as carefully as possible.[sblock=ooc]Cancel the summoning or send the wolf away if possible, if not the wolf only lasts 2 rounds.  CLW on Moro, CMW on the owlbear to stabilize it.  After a minute and a half, try to get it into the house.  If the wounds open up again cast CMW again to stabilize it once more.  If the house looks really unstable, get out after the owlbear is in.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]"I don't understand this.  Does the other set of tracks belong to that thing? Alexis says, motioning to the owlbear with her morningstar.  

"In anycase, we should be moving on.  Alendar, will you check the house for signs of someone...thing else?  I'm going to bury these remains, and we'll have to follow the tracks back to Diamond Lake if nothing else turns up.  I don't want Alastor, if that is his name, to lose faith in us.  I'll pray that at least his remains can find some more lasting rest."  With that Alexis turns to back to the grave site.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]Alendar shrugs and enters the house.  Just as Llyr is getting the owlbear inside, the elf walks up to the man with a curious look on his face.  "Ah, you should check that out," Alendar says as he points to one of the buildings corners.  It seems suddenly obvious why the owlbear was so vicious, aside from its wounds.  A baby owlbear lurks in the corner.

Alendar then quickly exits the house.  As he leaves, Llyr notices that the elf is also carrying a human arm with him.  The elf approaches Alexis as she starts her work and shows her the arm.

"There WAS another person.  I guess why know why that beast was hurt.  Look at the arm, though."  The elf points out an odd looking tattoo on it.  "I think that's the sign that Garavin Vesst used to brand his workers with.  But he died last year, after Smenk bankrupted him."
[sblock=OOC]6 hitpoints for Moro

Llyr also knows that baby owlbears can fetch as much as 3,000 gold from collectors that train them, as they can be effective guardian beasts.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]Alexis looks disgustedly at the arm.  "BAH!  There will be hell to pay for this.  Someone will feel the wrath of this, but for the time being I think we must take what we have and go back to the cairn.  We'll follow the tracks as best we're able to where ever they lead.  I can't see why anyone would want those bodies... unless..."  For a moment Alexis trails off, transfixed on nothing.

Snapping back she continues, "Help me cover these remains.  Is Llyr coming with us, at least on the tracking?  It seems odd how anytime we loose a companion, one seems to fall into our laps.  It would seem that we're being lead by someone who  wants us to see SOMETHING through.  Though right now, these new developments make me question what exactly that something is....  " 

Once the remains are appropriately covered Alexis, crying silently, says a simple prayer wishing lasting rest and peace to the small boy, honoring him for his trials which extended beyond his mortal life, and thanking him for the help he gave to provided her party.

"Let's be on our way.  Check with Llyr, and let him know we're leaving."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=doo deee two]When Llyr sees the baby owlbear he immediately walks up to it and starts to carefully examine it for injuries. "This would be another reason for the adult to get angry for certain.  Hey little guy, how are you doing?  Are you hungry?  We might be able to scrounge up some food for you here!  Let's see, it looks like there are some...er...humanoid morsels here...  I wonder where the rest...oh wait...nevermind.  Plenty of protein, good meat, I think.  I'm sure we can find you some more food too.[sblock=OC]So first thing, since I just found out that you two might not actually be seeing the white lettering as white like I can, I am switching to Lime.  Next, I'll try to rear this animal (15+hit dice of the little guy=DC)  I'll of course be using handle animal (+8) to do this.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]As Llyr makes nice with the baby owlbear, he finds that the creature seems to immediately bond with him and it happily eats up anything the man finds for it.

Alexis and Alendar set about burying the corpse they assume is Alastor, and Alendar remains silent.  The elf then fetches Llyr and looks askance at the baby owlbear.  Just then, the little beast takes a nasty bite out of Llyr's hand.  However, it immediately thereafter coos in the man's hands.

Once all three are back near the gravesite, Alendar quickly examines the ground again.  "So we have one dead man left here, and the other four and the wheelbarrow went toward Diamond Lake.  I suppose the bodies taken from these graves went with them."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=bet you two are sorry that you wanted to split up now aren't you]"Graverobbing really is an affront on all levels!  Not only does it countermand nature's way, (well unless you are looking for food I suppose, but these bodies were down there awhile and probably didn't have much meat left on them) but it also disturbs whatever religion the dead adhered to!  We have to track these thieves down and make them pay!  We should do it now while we can actually see the tracks too![/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=tidi....i'm doing my best guys....]"You sir, are correct.  Graverobbing, for ANY purpose is an afront that can not be taken likely.  We though have a quite time sensitive issue of our own, and i do not think locating these brigands will be nearly as difficult as you might suspect.  You're timely meeting with us is entirely fortunate for all.  We have a small matter to settle, in an old cairn outside of town.  There was a small boy who was killed there, some time ago, and held to this world unnaturally.  His torrment was long and lonely.  His killers must also pay, but our window for discovering more about them is quickly closing.  Should you choose to accompany us, i can promise you all my energy into seeing that those who did this vile thing will pay,  but for now Alastor needs our help more.  We will follow these tracks back toward town, and get at least some idea of their destination.  We already have an idea who may be responsible for this.  Come with us, and I will help you, WE will see that this is laid to rest properly.  I can promise you that."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=Ti & o3]"Let's be about it then," Alendar says as he begins leading the group following the tracks.  The tracks quickly reach the road toward Diamond Lake.  "Well, they are going into town, but aside from that, we aren't going to do any better by following the tracks.  They've blended in with the rest of the road traffic."  The elf shrugs his shoulders, while the baby owlbear sinks its claws into Llyr caught momentarily unaware.[/sblock]
[sblock=THE OTHER TWO!]Time passes as Viktor buries Breth's corpse and Boldak takes care of some business in town.  But soon Boldak is back at the mine office, and Viktor has finished his task.[sblock=OOC]I figured you guys could start talking or something.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 19, 2007)

"Is that them?  Oh, no."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 19, 2007)

"Well, here's your share, then.  Aren't they back yet?" says Boldak as he appears around the corner of the office.

"There's no reason it should have taken them longer to bury the body than it took me to run all over town..."


----------



## worthley (Feb 19, 2007)

"Hopefully nothing horrific happened.  It is possible that they are having problems convincing the farm owner to let them burry the body there."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=O3&Di]"OW!  This little guy knows where to hit you!  He's probably just hungry is all, I don't suppose you have a fresh corpse or two laying around this cairn for him?  I will follow you to finish your business there, but then we must find these thieves!"[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 19, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]"Excellent.  I'm sure we'll be able to scrounge up something for your.... friend" Alexis says cautiously, looking at the owl bear cub(?).  

"We should be going, the others are hopefully waiting, and likely worrying."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 19, 2007)

Alexis and Alendar return to meet Boldak and Viktor at the mine office.  However, with them comes also a man (see the description posted by Ti earlier) followed by a wolf.

As they all meet up, Alendar notes, "We found some more help."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 19, 2007)

Alexis smiles widely when she see's Boldak and Viktor.  "Glad to see you made it back.  We ran into an issue or two.  But I'll tell you as we walk. Oh, and this is Llyr, he'll be accompanying us for a while.  That's Moro, his wolf friend."

Alexis continues walking in the direction of the cairn.

"...so when we got there, the graves had been dug up. We think the boys name was Alastor.... or at least the headstone suggested that... That's where we found him." nodding in Llyr's direction. "...So we found some owl bears, well only one really.  Thankfully it was wounded.  That's where that baby(owl bear that Llyr has with him) came from...."

"...and so once we're done with the cairn, Llyr and I will go looking for the grave robbers, and see about exacting some retribution.  You're all welcome to come with of course.  We have a lead actually, Alendar found an arm, with the owl bear, that had some tatoo on it."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 19, 2007)

A tattoo? inquires Boldak, otherwise following along, anxious to get back to find what lies on the other side of the door.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 19, 2007)

"Well a brand i guess.... Alendar thought it was Garavin Vesst's brand for his workers, before he died...  so that narrows the field some."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 20, 2007)

Llyr nods his red topped head two the other two in greeting.  "Are you ready to face anything on the other side of that door?  Personally, I could use a night's rest before we open it."


----------



## worthley (Feb 20, 2007)

"Hello Llyr.  I understad that grave robbers is something that needs to be stopped, but I suggest we deal with one thing at a time.  We have an open door in the cairn that awaits us."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 20, 2007)

"Llyr may be right.  I'm a little banged up still.  I need rest or healing, and I know that we've already used some of that."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 20, 2007)

"We don't know how long that door will be open.  We should rest, i agree, but not until we're sure we can easily get through that door. Alendar, i can help you some still."


[sblock=oc]clw on alendar[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 20, 2007)

"I'm with Alexis on this one (fancy that)," says Boldak with a wink to his female companion.  "Let's make sure we can get through.  Once the door's open, I should be able to keep it that way, and retreating across the beam should keep us relatively safe from anything on the other side."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 20, 2007)

Llyr shrugs.  "Maybe the ghost knows if any creatures lie beyond the door?  If the ghost knows it has been buried, I doubt it will want to hold on a couple hours before departing its current prison just to let us in.  I guess I'm not horrible with this stick though..."  Llyr hefts his club and continues to follow Alexis.


----------



## worthley (Feb 20, 2007)

"The only way to know for sure is to make our way back to the ghost."   Viktor lights his torch and heads into the cairn.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 20, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]CLW on Alendar, 7 hps

Status: (let me know if any of this is incorrect)
Alendar: 0 damage
Alexis: 6 damage
Boldak: 1 damage
Llyr: 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
Viktor: 3 damage

I'm also going to jump to the chase on this a bit.[/sblock]
The group makes their way back to the Whispering Cairn with Llyr and Moro in tow.  En route, they discuss what has transpired in the exploration thus far and show Llyr some of the more interesting things of note in the cairn.

Not taking the time to hoist Moro up the chain, and after making sure all the torches are in place in the lanterns, the group passes through the open screaming face.  Looking across the beam, it appears that the metal doors are still closed.  Boldak makes his way across the beam and discerns that, indeed, the doors are still closed.

Soon after, the ghostly form of a young teenage male reappears in the air above the party.

"Something's wrong..." he intones morosely.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 20, 2007)

"Alastor.... That was your name wasn't it?  What's wrong?  You should be free to leave..." Alexis says quite compassionately.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 21, 2007)

"Alastor...  yes," the young man's form nods.  "But I'm not with my family... Am I?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 21, 2007)

Llyr frowns grimly, "We will put your family back to rest too m'boy."  The druid then turns to go through the face again.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 21, 2007)

"Yes. Yes we will." Alexis says determinedly and turns to follow Llyr back to Diamond Lake.


----------



## worthley (Feb 21, 2007)

"Well, I guessed wrong."  Remarks Viktor as he follows the others out.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 21, 2007)

As the others leave, Boldak thinks for a moment...

Alastor, do you know who might not like your family?  Anyone that would want to steal from you?

After receiving an answer, he follows the others out to search for the missing... stuff.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 22, 2007)

In response to Boldak's query, Alastor softly replies, "Not before I... was stuck here."  The young man's form fades from view.

The group makes its way back to Diamond Lake.  As they travel, Alendar explains, "So the bodies were dug up by I think five men, though one was later killed by the owlbear.  The other four went back in the direction of town, and they had a wheelbarrow.  We can't hope to track them after they reached the road, except to know that they went _to_ town, not away from it.  And the dead man had a tattoo on his arm, like Alexis said."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 22, 2007)

"Boldak, you're the likely choice to see about Vesst's men.  See if you can find out anything about what they've been up to since there loss of employment.  Viktor, there's a good chance that some of the other men there were wounded in that scuffle with the owlbear.  And that MIGHT mean they'll seek healing.  Check with your parents, the temples, and the other clerics in town.  Alendar, Llyr, and I will start asking around about wheelbarrows with bodies and the like.  Be careful, i have a bad feeling about this whole situation...  We'll meet at the Dog in a couple hours?"


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 22, 2007)

"That seems as good a plan as any, though I'd suggest we get together again as soon as possible, if one of us finds them, we don't want to wait any longer than necessary to gather the others."

When Boldak returns to town, he trudges through the place, attempting to connect with those he knows from the mines without running into his employer.


----------



## worthley (Feb 22, 2007)

"I'll see what I can find out."  Replys Viktor as he makes his way to the garrison.  There he explains the situation with the owlbear and grave robbery to his parents to find out if they have seen anyone fitting the descriptions.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2007)

"Sounds good.  Moro might be helpful to bring with for...persuasion.  Shall we hit the dives and flophouses first and then work our way up?"  [sblock=OC]Llyr will start going from bar to bar, probably starting at the flophouse and work his way up getting information on any funny business involving corpses. Ideally he will just talk to people and try to innocently work a question into the conversation.  Diplomacy +8, Gather Info +3, Intimidate +3 +wolf (if applicable).[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 22, 2007)

With all of the various angles the party members work, it does not take them long to discover the likely graverobbers' identities.  As it turns out, there is a particular group of five thugs branded like the arm Alendar found.  They did work for Garavin Vesst.  For all practical purposes, they were his slaves.  However, the greedy mine manager Vesst was bankrupted by Balabar Smenk some years ago and then died last year.  It seems that Smenk's acquisition of Vesst's property included the thugs.

As it turns out, the group typically frequents the Feral Dog.  In fact, the apparent leader of the group is an albino half-orc that at least Boldak and Alexis have seen before at the Dog.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 22, 2007)

After waiting for an opportune time for discrete conversation, Boldak proposes, "Perhaps we should wait for some of them to show up and then trail them?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2007)

"Trailing sounds like a good idea, but it would probably be a one man job.  Preferably someone good at not making noise or not getting caught.  I suppose we could have the other people following a little further back.  Moro might be able to help with tracking as well."


----------



## worthley (Feb 22, 2007)

"I am agreeing that we should have Boldak follow.  This way we atleast have somewhere to start looking, incase confronting them leads to their demise.  We need to bring the bodies back to let them rest peacefully."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 22, 2007)

"Good, then.  Don't stray too far behind."

Boldak follows the members of the "gang" whenever he gets a chance, preferably after they leave the Dog at night, and focuses on the leader if he's present.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2007)

"Wait, let Moro get a good whiff of you first so she can lead us."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 22, 2007)

"Do I have a sign on me that says, 'let your pets abuse me'?"


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 22, 2007)

Alexis glares at Viktor incredulously. "There ONLY reason to not confront them immediately is that we may be detained unnecessarily for disturbing the....peace as it is.  Have you even CONSIDERED the possible motivations for collecting bodies? My god.  I would have expected to be trying to reason you OUT of dragging them to the constable right now." As Alexis speaks she stands, and her voice gets consistently louder.  As she finishes, she looks around sheepishly and sits down again.  

"I see no reason we can't extract the information we need from them peacefully, but if you think following them back to the relative safety of their stonghold will in some way LESSEN the chance of them fighting us or that being under the nose of their master will some how increase the chance that they'll peacefully surrender the bodies they defiled..... FINE!" Again as she speaks her voice raises gradually, this time she remains seated however. In unison with her final word she slams her fist on the table and grabs her ale, staring into the cup.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 22, 2007)

Boldak looks taken aback, and after taking a reassuring sip of ale responds, "Actually... I was figuring they wouldn't be willing to tell us anything, so we'd better just follow them."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 22, 2007)

Llyr looks Boldak up and down. "That's funny, you don't look like a tree...  That being the only thing that Moro is known to abuse.  Well maybe the occasional he-wolf too, but you don't much resemble one of those either."

After silently watching Alexis' outbursts Llyr leans forward.  "I was actually pondering one of a couple options.  For one, if we just drag them down to the garrison the odds of us finding those remains and putting them back where they belong are greatly lowered.  Also, if we act fast we can get them back in the ground before that owlbear wakes up. 

From there we would have a few of options.  The first being lie in wait and setup some sort of ambush for them when they decide to come back for the bodies.  A second option would be to heal the owlbear as best we can and let it deal with them.  A final option would be get everyone in the ground and have the ghost open the door before the grave robbers have a chance to dig the bodies up again since the ghost wouldn't know that his peace was about to be disturbed once more.  That final option is rather despicable to me, but I am just laying everything on the table here.

If we were lucky we would be able to trail them, wait until they left again, get the remains, and get hem back to the farmstead.  Luck doesn't seem to be a strong suit of your little group though, so we really ought to be prepared to face what is left of their group, a state that I don't believe we are in right now actually.

If this was any other bar in town, I would say confront them directly in the open where blood isn't going to be spilled.  However, this is the Feral Dog, which combined with them being paid thugs of a mine owner means that blood is pretty much guaranteed to be spilled.

So!  Do we figure out where they are before getting some rest and smuggling the bodies out?  Or do we face them now and see if we can get ourselves alwost certainly killed?"

The druid leans back, takes a long draught of his ale, and awaits an answer.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 23, 2007)

Alendar looks at Llyr.  "So you think that when they leave here the go sleep with the rotted corpses?"  The elf shrugs and takes a long pull from his mug.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 23, 2007)

Llyr rolls his eyes at the elf.  "Those people were in the ground for a long time, but the tracks were put down since the last rain.  I don't think there would be much left of the bodies and there are pretty decent odds that they haven't ditched the bones yet.  Rather, they might have put them in a cellar or stable for a couple days.  I suppose that waiting a day to rest up would lessen those chances as well.  So now we're back to tracking them tonight or waiting for a big show down confrontation tomorrow."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 23, 2007)

"Even if they don't return to wherever they've got the things, at least we'll know where they *do* sleep, so we can look for some more information.


----------



## worthley (Feb 23, 2007)

Looking back at Alexis, after her attack on his beliefs, he takes a deep breath and replies.  "You most likely know that I stand for justice, as does my god, but that doesn't stop with following the laws, and arresting criminals right away.  That boy's family deserves their justice too.  Also, there is a chance there are more people there, but if we stop them now, there is a good chance thier boss will just find some other goons, and the grave robbing will just continue."  Viktor then stops for a moment, and takes a long pull of his ale.  "There is more to justice than what's right in front of your eyes."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 23, 2007)

Fuming, Alexis continues to stare into her mug.  As Viktor speaks she lifts her head to look directly into his eyes. "Am I actually hearing you suggest we let these grave robbers walk away from us, to return to their stronghold?  YOU?  'Aw, lets just let 'em waltz back to their lair.'" she says mockingly. "What if they were your parents, Viktor?  Those bodies they dug up and were doing god knows what with? That boy has been trapped in that room for god only knows how long and those who are responsible for KEEPING him there now will be feet from you and you are saying we should let them walk.... I can't believe this, i'm arguing with you about this.  You should review your concepts of justice you fool.  Allowing 'injustice' to continue, in HOPES that you can prevent more, maybe, is...so.... GAH.." Alexis shakes her head in disbelief.

Turning to the group, Alexis takes a long, slow breath "Alendar is right.  It seems quite unlikely that established residents of the town are going to 'bring their work home'.  We can simply follow them.  That's fine. I will pray that the trail leads us somewhere that isn't the flophouse and that those men are alive and breathing long enough after we follow them to TELL us something useful."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 23, 2007)

"Well if you are set on a fight tonight I will try to help as much as I can without my spells."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 23, 2007)

Llyr looks around the bar. "Is anyone out of this group even here tonight?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 23, 2007)

At the moment, it doesn't look like any of them are in the bar.  However, it is stil relatively early.  And it is even earlier if they are workers for a mine manager, as such "employees" are expected to put as much in a day as they could possible handle, and sometimes more.


----------



## worthley (Feb 23, 2007)

"I feel we may have lost the point of the argument, as we both seem to want the same thing.  We want to follow them and then deal with them.  Please correct me if I am wrong"


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 23, 2007)

"I am pretty sure you aren't talking to me here, but I want to get those bodies back to their rightful resting place.  I don't honestly care about the goons that took them.  The world is full of goons the mine managers will always find another batch."


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 23, 2007)

"We all know where I stand on this, so I'll just stay quiet.  Is everyone okay with trailing them, then?  It's not as though confronting them here is anything approaching a good idea, and I couldn't find them anywhere else about town."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 24, 2007)

Alexis glowers at Viktor, sticks her tongue out at him and says to the group, "Yes."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 24, 2007)

"Ummm, so what are we actually doing then?" Alendar asks no one in particular.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 24, 2007)

"Wait for someone to show up.  Follow him home.  Maybe or maybe not kick his butt halfway to Free City.  Right?"


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 24, 2007)

"Yes."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 24, 2007)

The group waits in the Feral Dog for the graverobbers to arrive.  Around eight o'clock, a group of four men strut proudly through the door: a sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes; a fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face; a bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man; and a towering albino half-orc with several scars on this face and a tattoo, right on his forehead, that looks the same as the one found on the arm in the Land farmhouse.

The group comes in, and the albino barks for drinks as the group heads from the taproom to the dogfight area in the basement.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 25, 2007)

"Well, if they're going downstairs, we might be here for a while.  There's no harm in scoping them out a little bit.  Hell, maybe they'll even let something slip."

Boldak follows them down and acts under th pretense of watching the fights.


----------



## worthley (Feb 25, 2007)

"It's probably best that I keep my distance.  An obvious holy man as myself is more likely to cause problems by just being there."  Looking over the tavern, Viktor finds a spot where he can watch as many of the entrances and exits as possible.  "I'll watch-out as best I can."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm gonna keep moving ahead.[/sblock]
The only entrance to the bar, aside from any likely back entrances through the staff areas, is the front door.  But Viktor is able to find a corner from which he can watch the front door and all of the immediate entrances to the taproom.

Boldak heads downstairs, and Alendar accompanies him, to watch the four graverobbers.

The night goes by in typical fashion at the Feral Dog.  The weary and poor workers of Diamond Lake throng together to drink away the pain of their lives.  Drunkards wager on dog fights, the dagger tossing contest, drinking games, or anything else that takes their mind off of drugery.  As Boldak and Alendar watch the group of four, they are quite rowdy as they cheer on their chosen mutts in each dogfight.  In between dogfights, they look ready to pick fights of their own at the drop of a hat.  But, most seem wise enough to give them plenty of room, and the staff keeps their ale coming.

The group stays nearly the whole night.  Finally, sometime around 3 a.m., the group finishes their last drinks and begins to shove off into the night as they stagger drunkenly from the Feral Dog.


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 27, 2007)

Alexis will remain wherever the party initially was once Viktor leaves and await Boldak and Alendar's return.  If Llyr remains with her she'll make some passable amount of small talk, and complain about how long it's taking for the 'boys' to finish their business.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 27, 2007)

"Well they're finally off.  Shall we?


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 27, 2007)

"Yes," Boldak says curtly before heading out into the night.
[sblock=ooc]Follow as well as I can.  I'll be a little risky if it seems needed in order to keep them in sight, since they're all pasted.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 27, 2007)

"Yes, I suppose we shall.  You need to get Moro yes?  Let's go get him and start following them then."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Forgive my uncertainty, but are all of you going to tail them?  Are some of you immediately following and others going to track further back?  I'm just unclear as to what you are precisely doing.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 27, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Boldak is following closely, and the, um, female dog, is tracking him (though not far behind)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 28, 2007)

[sblock=OC]MN is correct. (Well except for the dog part, wolves and dogs are related but not the same at all. (Although a female wolf is still called a bitch, fyi. (Does that violate gma rule?  I can never tell as anyone who has spent time with my gma can attest.(Cats have souls!))))  

Boldak first, Moro tracking a good tracking distance (30'?) behind, the rest of us behind her at whatever distance Alendar can see Moro at.  Good?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 28, 2007)

The group trails the four men with Boldak in the lead and Moro and Alendar leading the way behind.  It is a simple enough task for Boldak to keep out of sight of the drunken group.  The dwarf tails the four to a small, nasty shack a little from the square and south of the Vein (and those from around Diamond Lake well know that life south of the Vein is worse than life north of it).  The shack is a dump, and while it likely affords no better accomodations that staying at the flophouse, it would have at least more privacy.

The the graverobbers stumble inside, they don't even seem to turn on a light.  Within a few moments it becomes apparent that they've taken to their beds.


----------



## worthley (Feb 28, 2007)

Once it's clear that it would be alright to start talking, Viktor turns to the others.  "So, what now, we can't just barge in.  Do we try to rest and follow them in the morning?"


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 28, 2007)

"You may not be able to, but I'm certainly barging."

Boldak checks the door to the place to see if it is locked, and scouts around the shack for other entrances, etc.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 28, 2007)

Llyr stands back, not willing to get in between any potential arguments.


----------



## worthley (Feb 28, 2007)

"Breaking one law justify us to break another.  Especially when this can be done without doing so.  Plus, like we've said, most likely they didn't bring their 'work' home with them.  We should probably wait until the morning to see if we can follow them to the bodies."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 28, 2007)

"I'll just assume you meant actively breaking one law isn't ok, because when it comes to the passive breaking you seem very willing to go along."

"What exactly makes you think they'll go back to the bodies in the morning? Or ever for that matter? We could sit in the shadows for a week before anything come about, if it even does.  If you want to go drag out the constable and allow him to supervise any interogations, be my guest.  You know where to find us."

Alexis turns and squints into the darkness, 'watching' Boldak finish his search of the shack.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 28, 2007)

The shack is a small, shoddy building, about 25 by 30 feet, one floor, and likely no basement.  The only door seems to be the front one, in the middle of one of the short sides.  There is but one window in the back, roughly opposite the door, but it is closed by shutters.  A quick push on the shutter suggests a latch on the inside.  Though not likely able to withstand any real force, it could be difficult to open from outside without just breaking it.  The front door seems to have no lock, but a gently prod again suggests that something (a bar, perhaps) holds it fast.

Alendar adds no comment to the group's discussion, though the elf does shake his head and snicker at Viktor.


----------



## worthley (Mar 1, 2007)

"Then give me five minutes to prepare for what we are about to do.  I'm sure nothing of significance will happen in that time."

Viktor then grabs his holy symbol and begins to pray to Heironeous for forgiveness.  Once he is done he looks at the others.  "You are right.  This is for the better.  I may feel wrong about it, but it needs to be done."


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 1, 2007)

Returning to the shadows across the way, Boldak informs the party, "There's a back window, but both it and the door would need to be broken in order for us to get in.  My first inclination is to bust in the door and surprise them.  In this neighborhood, it should take some time for the watch to get here, and we can hopefully squeeze the location out of them before then."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 1, 2007)

"I'm with Boldak...  Lets get what we can out of them before the watch can interfere.  I have no problem turning these men over to them, but i'd like to know what exactly they were doing, who they were doing it for, and the like.  First rule: Don't start a fight with them, we're not looking to hurt them... Yet.... Keep your weapons down.  Second rule: When they attack us, try not to kill them as best you can; we'd like them to be able to speak."

"Alendar, Help me open that door if you would."

[sblock=oc]Whether or not Alendar helps, Alexis will attempt to breakdown the door.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 1, 2007)

"Well let's do this then."  Llyr takes a flask from his pack and spreads it on his club. [sblock=OC]Spread shillelagh (+1 enhancement bonus on attack and damage and the club damages as a weapon 2 size classes larger (so 2d6 I think)) on my club right before the door is busted down.  Moro will wait right next to the door as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 1, 2007)

Alendar nods and joins Alexis at the door.  The pair throw their shoulders at the door, but their coordination is off, and they simply noisily slam into the door without budging it.

"Crap!" the elf fiercely whispers.
[sblock=OOC]Str check to break door: 7+2+2=11, fail[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 1, 2007)

Llyr barely holds in a laugh, releasing it as a small cough instead.  "Viktor! The caster whispers, "Could you give them a hand?  If that didn't wake them up the next one will, and if they are awake they'll probably be wanting to hurt us."


----------



## worthley (Mar 2, 2007)

Viktor helps his friends up off the ground.  "Ready?"  he whispers.  "One.....Two.....Three"  He then charges at the door, shoulder down, with the others.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 2, 2007)

Alexis counts with Viktor and tries again.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2007)

As the group, with Viktor's help, tries again, the door satisfyingly shatters as the trio crashes into it.  As they look into the nasty shack, they find simple cupboards on the left inside the door, and in the far left corner is a small room, most likely the toilet.

On shoddy mats against the wall are the four men.  However, the closest three to the door are already standing, though quite bleary-eyed.  The albino half-orc, in the furtherest back bed, sits up abruptly as the door shatters.



[sblock=OOC]Sorry... I don't draw well.  The larger squares are 5x5.

Str check: 19+2+2+2=25, success

Surprise round: everyone gets to act (single standard action or move action) except the albino (the other three heard you smack the door the first time)

Status & Init:
Alexis (24): 6 damage
4 (18):
Llyr (14): 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
Viktor (13): 3 damage
Alendar (9): 0 damage
3 (7):
Boldak (6): 1 damage
2 (6):
1 (5):

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 2, 2007)

Quickly assessing the situation, Viktor moves twenty feet straight ahead while drawing his hammer.
[sblock=ooc]moves 20' straight north and takes dodge bonus against "2[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 2, 2007)

Alexis moves into the shack, and holds out her hands in an obvious gesture of non-violence.  "Good morning gentlemen, we've come to talk only, please be peaceful." she says as diplomatically as she can.

[sblock=OC]Moves 15' 'north', having to go through the door first obviously.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2007)

The bald thin man, lisps an expletive.  He points a stub of bone at Alexis, and and a dark ray flies straight at the cleric's face.  She suddenly feels her strength waning.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves
4: _ray of enfeeblement_ from wand, 20! auto hit; -3 STR[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 2, 2007)

Llyr and Moro move in next to the bald man.  [sblock=OC]Specifically Moro will be directly west and Llyr will be NW[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2007)

Llyr and Moro quickly box in the bald man while Viktor moves in and Alendar moves to cover the albino and black-haired men with his bow.

The scarred brown-haired man quickly grabs a guisarme of the floor, and though his gaze is unfocused, his grib seems sure.



[sblock=OOC]Llyr: moves
Moro: moves
Vixtor: moves, draws hammer
Alendar: moves
3: picks up guisarme

Status & Init:
Alexis (24): 6 damage
4 (18):
Llyr (14): 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
Viktor (13): 3 damage (dodge bonus against 2)
Alendar (9): 0 damage
3 (7):
Boldak (6): 1 damage
2 (6):
1 (5):

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 2, 2007)

Slow to react, Boldak follows the other in.  Seeing the large weapon one of them holds, he attempts to maneuver to negate any advantage it might bring.

[sblock=ooc]move N, N, N, NE.  I believe that when I leave the square that's threatened by guisarme dude, i have cover, hence can't provoke.  If this is incorrect, maybe let me know...

draw sword on the way.  i only read the last sblock...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2007)

As Boldak moves into the room, the black-haired man grabs a pair of swords from the floor and deftly weilds one in each hand.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak: moves, draws
2: draws
1: sits prone, since he doesn't get to act

Back to Alexis for the first real round.

Status & Init:
Alexis (24): 6 damage
4 (18):
Llyr (14): 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
Viktor (13): 3 damage (dodge bonus against 2)
Alendar (9): 0 damage
3 (7):
Boldak (6): 1 damage
2 (6):
1 (5):

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 2, 2007)

Pointing to bald man, Alexis says "You get that one for free.  Now, please.  We are here to talk."

[sblock=OC]Delay[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2007)

"You don't look it," the bald man spits.  He weaves to avoid any potential blows while he throws colored sand.  A blast of bright color shines over Llyr, Alexis, and Boldak, but all three simple shrug off any effects of it.  The bald man's face goes ashen.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: delays
4: concentration check to cast defensively 11+6=17, success; _color spray_ on A, B, and Y; will saves: A-11+6=17, success; B-18+2, success; Y-14+3=17, success... well that was a waste[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 3, 2007)

"That's two...  Are you done yet?  I would hate to have my friend here eat you."  Llyr motions towards Moro with his club.  Moro growls. [sblock=OC]Both of us ready to attack #2 if contestant #3 makes any hostile moves.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Viktor will delay[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 3, 2007)

While Llyr and Moro threaten the bald man, Viktor waits and assesses the situtation.

Alendar trains his bow, waiting for the next move.

The brown-haired man takes a step away and grabs and drinks a potion, leaving himself open to a possible attack by Boldak.



[sblock=OOC]Llyr & Moro: ready
Viktor: delays
Alendar: readies
3: 5-foot step; retrieves potion; drinks potion

Boldak can take an AoO for either of those provoking actions.

Status & Init:
Alexis (24): 6 damage (delayed)
4 (18):
Llyr (14): 0 damage (readied)
Moro: 10 damage (readied)
Viktor (13): 3 damage (dodge bonus against 2, delayed)
Alendar (9): 0 damage
3 (7):
Boldak (6): 1 damage
2 (6):
1 (5):

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 3, 2007)

As the man attempts to drink the potion, Boldak stabs him.  

He continues his assault afterward, fearing the worst.

[sblock=ooc]Assuming the potion doesn't make him disappear or turn into a Balor, Boldak attacks again.  If the guy doesn't drop, he takes a 5' step north to continue avoiding the guisarme.  If he does drop, he takes a 5' step SE to corner #4[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 3, 2007)

Boldak stabs the man as he drinks his potion, but his follow-up attack is off balance.
[sblock=OOC]Boldak: AoO, 10+4+?=?, hit; 7 damage; attack, 4+4+?=?, miss; moves

Waiting to see if Alexis and Viktor want to stop delaying.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 3, 2007)

"Damnit all of you.  STOP!" Alexis screams as she draws her morningstar.

[sblock=OC]Draw and ready to attack anyone who attacks her.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]worthley called me.  He's away from internet access at the moment.  He told me that Viktor is going to stop delaying and ready to attack in any of the bad people moves next to him with a weapon ready.[/sblock]
As Alexis cries out, she and Viktor prepare themselves in case her plea fails.

The black-haired man takes a step back, and like his comrade did, he pulls out and quaffs a potion.

The albino half-orc, finally able to react, grabs a greataxe next to his mat, stands up, and bellows drukenly, "_You_ broke in _our_ house!"

Cowering in the corner, the bald man attempts to cast a spell of some kind, but he can't keep his mind on the words and gestures, and the spell fails.



[sblock=OOC]Edited due to my psychoness...  I think this i sright now...

Alexis: stops delaying; readies
Viktor: stops delaying; readies
2: 5-foot step; retrieves potion; drinks potion
1: retrieves greataxe; stands
4: casts defensively, 7+6=13, fail; spell wasted; 5-foot step

Status & Init:
4:
Llyr: 0 damage (readied)
Moro: 10 damage (readied)
Alendar: 0 damage (readied)
3: 7 damage
Boldak: 1 damage
Alexis: 6 damage (readied)
Viktor: 3 damage (dodge bonus against 2, readied)
2:
1:

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 4, 2007)

Llyr takes a 5' step NE, Moro steps N.  "And you all took a family's bodies out of their graves.  If anyone of you keep doing anything other than TALK I'll take out your friend here first.  The redhead looks at the bald man. "You won't need that armor if your friends decide on chatting.  I suppose you won't need it if they don't either." [sblock=OC]both of us ready to attack #4 if any of them do anything other than talk[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 4, 2007)

As Llyr and Moro threaten to end the bald man's life, Alendar takes a step back and trains an arrow on the albino.  "You heard him," the elf says flatly.

The brown-haired man, bleeding and rather trapped with his reach weapon, glances at the albino.  He spits out a slurred expletive.



[sblock=OOC]Okay... I think this stuff is right now... I had a brain fart...

Llyr: moves, readies
Moro: moves, readies
Alendar: moves, readies
3: delays

Status & Init:
4:
Llyr: 0 damage (readied)
Moro: 10 damage (readied)
Alendar: 0 damage (readied)
3: 7 damage (delayed)
Boldak: 1 damage
Alexis: 6 damage (readied)
Viktor: 3 damage (dodge bonus against 2, readied)
2:
1:

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 4, 2007)

"If you don't want another poke, drop your weapons and tell us where the bodies are," says Boldak to the man he threatens with his sword.
[sblock=ooc]Ready to attack #3 if any of them do anything other than talk or drop their weapons.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 4, 2007)

"Who hired you to dig the bodies up?  Where did you deliver them?  .....Start talking."

[sblock=OC]Keep readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Spoke to worthley who indicated Viktor would keep his readied action and had nothing he wanted to say.[/sblock]
After Boldak and Alexis make their threats, the others looks to the albino.

"Screw you!  Get your asses outta here before I rip open your face!"

[sblock=OOC]Boldak: readies
Alexis: readies
Viktor: readies
2: delays
1: delays
4: delays

Status & Init:
4:
Llyr: 0 damage (readied)
Moro: 10 damage (readied)
Alendar: 0 damage (readied)
3: 7 damage (delayed)
Boldak: 1 damage (readied)
Alexis: 6 damage (readied)
Viktor: 3 damage (dodge bonus against 2, readied)
2: (delayed)
1: (delayed)

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 4, 2007)

"I don't even care who hired you actually.  I am much more interested in where you brought the bodies.  So are you going to drop your weapons so we can talk this out nicely?  I am getting a little bored with your drunken surliness." [sblock=OC]Attack #4 if any of them do anything other than talk or drop weapons.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 4, 2007)

Alendar remains fixated with his bow.

The brown-haired man spits again.  "It's our house you drop your weapons or get out!"


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 5, 2007)

Without a word, Boldak stabs the miscreant again.

[sblock=ooc]If he drops, move to flank #4 with Y.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"Tell us what we want to know, and we will leave."

[sblock=OC]Keep readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

Boldak, fed up with talk, stabs at the brown-haired man.

A flurry of activity ensues.

The bald man takes a step, and Llyr and Moro pounce on him.  Llyr's aim is off, but Moro's bite finds flesh.  The wolf is unable, however, to take the man down.

The bald man chants an incantation, and suddenly both Llyr and Boldak drop to the ground.

"About damn time!" the brown-haired man slurs.  With the others on the floor, he has enough room to swing at Moro, but his aim is wide.  He then moves away from the group, staying out of reach of Viktor.

The black-haired man takes a step toward Viktor.  The paladin reacts by smashing him with his hammer.  But the man returns the favor.  Though his long sword misses, his short sword finds the mark, tearing open a gash.

With a wordless scream, the albino steps toward Viktor as well.  Alendar quickly fires a shot, but the tension is too much for the elf.  Fortunately, the half-orc's wild swing is nowhere near the mark.



[sblock=OOC]Boldak:  attacks 3, 14+stuff, hit (poor guy didn't have his armor on), 5 damage
4: stops delaying; starts to move
Llyr: ready triggers; attacks 4, 5+ stuff, miss
Moro: ready triggers; attacks 4, 12+stuff, hits, 6 damage; trip attempt 14+1 vs 17-1, fail
4: 5-foot step; casts defensively, 14+stuff, success; _sleep_; will saves M-16+stuff, success, A-18+ success, Y-3+stuff, fail, B-7+stuff, fail
3: attacks M (the prone bodies don't block him), 3+stuff, fail; moves
2: 5-foot step
Viktor: ready triggers; attacks 2, 17+, hit, 7 damage
2: full attacks V, 3+, miss, 18+, hit, 8 damage
1: rages; 5-foot step
Alendar: ready triggers; attacks 1, 2+, miss
1: attacks V, 2+, miss

Whew!  And now back to Alexis.  o3, the action you just posted didn't actually happen, so feel free to change it.

Status & Init:
Boldak: 1 damage, asleep
Llyr: 0 damage, asleep
Moro: 10 damage
4: 6 damage
3: 12 damage
Viktor: 11 damage (dodge bonus against 2)
2: 7 damage
Alendar:
1:
Alexis: 6 damage

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"Damnit all."

Alexis slaps Boldak awake and steps next to Llyr to do the same as soon as she's able.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

Moro growls deep in the back of her throat.  [sblock=OC]ATTACK!!!!   #4...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 5, 2007)

Viktor continues with his defencife actions, hoping to end this without casualties.
[sblock=ooc]I will take the same readied action to deal non-lethal damage to any enemy that is within reach trys to attack anyone in my party.  Also take an attack of opportunity against any enemies, dealing subdual damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 5, 2007)

"Wha? Girl, I'm too tired for...  oh!"

Boldak pulls his shield in front of him and stands up.

[sblock=ooc]move action: equip shield.  move action: stand.  die action: get hit twice[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"VIKTOR..... YOU IDIOT!!!! DO SOMETHING!" Alexis screams wildly slapping Llyr on the side in an attempt to wake him.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

After Alexis slaps Boldak, the dwarf stands up.  As he does so, he is assaulted by attacks from the albino and the black-haired man.  Fortunately, on the albino hits.

Moro tears into the bald man, who drops bleeding to the ground.

The brown-haired man swings his guisarme around the corner of the toilet room and smacks Alendar.  He very nearly catches the elf's leg to pull him down, but Alendar nimbly dances away.

As the black-haired man attacks Viktor, the paladin attempts a preemptive retort.  Alas, with his attention focused on hitting with the handle of his weapon, rather than the deadly head, his can't quite connect.  Luckily for Viktor, both of the man's swipes at him are far from the mark.

Realizing he can do no good with his bow without risking injury to himself, Alendar swaps it for his sword.  He steps in and cleaves a gaping wound in the brown-haired man's chest.  The man falls and bleeds on the floor.

The albino half-orc strikes at Viktor with a fury the paladin has never seen.  The albino's greataxe tears through armor and skin and is planted squarely inside Viktor's shoulder, biting deeply into him.  Viktor drops nearly dead on the spot.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: aid another on B; moves
Boldak: gets shield; stands
1: AoO on B, 16+stuff, hit, 10 damage
2: AoO on B, 7+stuff, miss
Llyr: sleeps
Moro: attacks 4, 20! threat, 6+stuff, not confirmed; 4 damage; he drops
4: bleeds
3: attacks L, 16+stuff, hit, 8 damage; trip attempt 16+4-2+4=22 vs 20+4=24, trip fails
Viktor: readies
2: attacks
Viktor: ready triggers; attacks 2, 14+4-4=14, miss
2: full attacks V, 1!, miss, 6+, miss, 5-foot step
Alendar: drops bow, draws sword, 5-foot step, attacks 3, 17+, hit 10 damage
1: attacks V, 15+, hit, 20 damage, V drops, 5-foot step

Status & Init:
Boldak: 11 damage
Llyr: 0 damage, asleep
Moro: 10 damage
4: 11 damage (dying)
3: 22 damage (dying)
Viktor: 31 damage (dying)
2: 7 damage
Alendar: 8 damage
1:
Alexis: 6 damage

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"YOU USELESS OAF.... GOD DAMN YOU."

Alexis leans and mumbles a few words with her hand on Viktor's head. And steps away from his attacker.

[sblock=OC]Cure MINOR wounds on Viktor. 5' step SE.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

Moro turns to Llyr and licks him awake.  Llyr yawns, looks at the bleeding mage, and stands up. "Good girl!"


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 5, 2007)

"How do you like 5 on 2, idiots?" mocks Boldak, as he darts in to cut at the sullen goon.
[sblock=ooc]Boldak moves NE and stabs #2.  +4 to hit.  d6+2.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

Alexis ministers to Viktor, and Moro to Llyr, who then stands up.

Boldak stabs the black-haired man, but doesn't drop him.  The man responds, missing with his long sword, but striking with his short sword.

Thinking that man is a good as done, Alendar steps up and swings at him as well, but his aim is off.

The albino screaming mad rage, brings his axe down on Alendar, and the elf falls beneath the blow.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: minor cure V; moves
Boldak: moves, attacks 2, 13+?, hit, 6 damage
Moro: wakes Y
Llyr: stands
4 & 3: bleed
2: 9+, miss, 18+ hit, 4 damage
Alendar: moves; attacks 2, 7+, miss
1: moves, attacks L 10+, hits, 14 damage

Status & Init:
Boldak: 15 damage
Llyr: 0 damage, asleep
Moro: 10 damage
4: 12 damage (dying)
3: 23 damage (dying)
Viktor: 30 damage (uncon)
2: 13 damage
Alendar: 22 damage (dying)
1:
Alexis: 6 damage

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"Boldak, help me with this oaf.  Llyr, finish the one in the corner as you see fit."

Alexis moves to the SW side of the half-orc and waits for Boldaks assistance.

[sblock=OC]Move to SW side of the dude, ready for flanking.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 5, 2007)

Boldak hops on top of the dying elf and swings at the half-blood over the top off his axe, once with his sword, and again with the spikes of his shield.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"This feels like a bad idea. Moro circles the albino and takes a bite.   Llyr steps up and follows suit.[sblock=OC]Moro will move to due east of albino, attack him, and hopefully trip him.  There shouldn't be an AoO if moro goes N NE NW. Llyr will wait for Moro to move and then take a 5' step NW and swing at albino.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

With their orchestrated attack, the group manages to tear into the albino, but the raging thing has fire in him yet.

The black-haired man tries to swing at Boldak, and misses abysmally.

However, the albino's axes crushes into Boldak once more.  This time it tears the dwarf's head clear from his shoulders.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves, readies
Boldak: delays
Moro: attacks, 20! threat, 16 crit confirmed, 5 damage (weak); trip attempt 18+stuff vs 15+stuff, trip fails
Llyr: attacks 14+, hit, 6 damage
Boldak: moves
Alexis: ready triggers; attacks, 9+, hit, 7 damage
Boldak: attacks; 5+hits, 5+miss (too bad, only the better 5 hit), 8 damage
2: attacks B, 6, miss, 5 miss
1: attacks B, 16+ hits; 18 damage
Other people bleed

Status & Init:
Boldak: 33 damage (dead)
Llyr: 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
4: 13 damage (dying)
3: 24 damage (dying)
Viktor: 30 damage (uncon)
2: 13 damage
Alendar: 23 damage (dying)
1: 26 damage
Alexis: 6 damage

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

Llyr and Moro tear into the albino again.[sblock=OC]Same as before.  If Albino drops unconscious or dead Llyr will 5' step and attack 2[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"You will pay for your sins, here or after." Alexis intones quite calmly as she lashes out at the half-orc.

[sblock=oc]Hit the fricker. and 5' SE.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

As the three that remain hang on for dear life, they pummel the half-orc.  Moro's attack manages to disable the oaf, but, fearing what vengeful strike he might bring, Llyr smacks him once more.  With a crunch, he drops dead.

The black-haired man quickly throws up his hand after seeing what he likely thought he never would.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: attacks 12, hit; 7 damage
Moro: 11, hit, 4 damage; disables the oaf
Llyr: smashes to bits (sorry... 12 damage... too much)
2: throws up his hands

Status & Init:
Boldak: 33 damage (dead)
Llyr: 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
4: 13 damage (dying)
3: 24 damage (dying)
Viktor: 30 damage (uncon)
2: 13 damage
Alendar: 23 damage (dying)
1: 37 damage
Alexis: 6 damage

1=the ablino half-orc
2=the "sullen-looking, wiry goon with black hair hanging in his eyes"
3=the "fit-looking man with short brown hair cut into a flat-top with a nasty red scar on the left side fo his sneering face"
4=the "bald, thin, and cantankerous looking man"[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 5, 2007)

Alexis, seeing the wiry goon's surrender, moves to save as many as she can.

[sblock=oc]Cure Minor wounds on everyone who's alive, but dying.  Alendar, 4, 3 if order matters. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"Down!"  Moro looks at Llyr and whines a little before relaxing slightly.  He then turns to the scarred man.  "You're lucky I decided to stop her, but we need the information too badly.  You better start talking, ALL OF IT, before I change my mind.  Now!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

As Alexis quickly checks on the dying, she finds that with her spells she is able to save all except Boldak and the albino.  Both the bald man and Alendar were quite close to death.

"Filge!  You want Filge!  Crazy old goat's in the observatory!" the man screams.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"Are you trying to wake the whole city?!  Keep it down, people are sleeping.  Who's Filge?  Why did he want some bodies?  We will probably have to take you with us to make sure you aren't lying.  We wouldn't want to lose such a cooperative helper now would we?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

"I dunno who he is, but we've been digging up a few bodies for him, and its disgusting.  You should get your bodies and leave.  You don't need me there."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

"We also don't need anyone warning him over the next day or so.  It would be a lot easier if we just holed up here for a day or two and then went and found your man.  now if you could just slide over your weapons, we'll leave them in the middle of the room where everyone can see them. Moro, if he moves, eat him."  Moro narrows her eyes at the man and guards.  Llyr goes to see if he can shut the door (assuming that it was just the bar that broke.)  He sets the albino up against it for good measure.  He then begins to remove everything but basic clothes from all of them and stacks the goods in the middle of the room.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 5, 2007)

Wordlessly, the man hands over his two swords.

As Llyr collects everything, he finds a greataxe, 7 potions, longsword, shortsword, guisarme, banded mail, a cloak, light crossbow, wand, scroll, a brooch, spellbook, and 46 gold.  The black-haired man also has the armor he is wearing (a chain shirt) and anything (such as coins) that might be on his person.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 5, 2007)

Llyr casts detect magic on the pile of belongings and separates any magical items from the rest.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2007)

Llyr finds that the greataxe, 7 potions, cloak, wand, scroll, and brooch are magical.  As he looks around, he also notes that the chain shirt worn by the black-haired man is magical as well.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 6, 2007)

Alexis paces the room as Llyr gathers the belongings of the inhabitants.  Finally she approaches the wounded man and looks him directly in the eyes.

"You have committed vial acts.  You have prolonged the suffering of an entire family.  For ale money...  You deserve death for your crimes, you deserve to know the suffering of the untold number of persons you've tortured.  I am not strong enough to exact that punishment with a clear mind....  So. Here we are.  What would you have us do?  What punishment would you have?  Would you have me take you to the garison? Kill you and reconcile my doubts in my own mind? Slap your wrist and leave you to continue your marauding?"  She hesitates for a moment, taking in the look on his face, and stands.

"Llyr, tie the ones that live.  I'll heal Alendar as best a can, and then pray for spells again. I have to think on what we are to do now."

[sblock=OC] last CLW on Alendar, then go pray.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2007)

The man is clearly terrified and dumbfounded in his drunk, yet quickly sobering, state and can find no words with which to reply.  Instead, his body slowly shakes with the sobs that he keep pent up.

Alexis' healing is not quite enough to bring Alendar to consciousness.  The elf will need to wait.
[sblock=OOC]6 hps for Alendar

Status:
Alendar: 17 damage
Alexis: 6 damage
Llyr: 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
Viktor: 30 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2007)

Llyr ties up the mage and the scarred man.  He then binds the feet of the black haired goon.  He then walks over to Alendar holds his hands on the elf's head for a few moments.

Walking over to the pile of belongings, he pockets the gold and examines the potions to see if he can determine their contents.  He then walks to the half-breed's bed and begins to fashion a shroud for the dwarf, using any remaining bedclothes to bundle up the magical items and the banded mail.  Finally, he opens the spellbook and tears out three written pages at random.  "One for each time he didn't listen.  Maybe it will teach him to get over such a crutch."  He pockets the pages as well.

When Alexis returns he looks at her with raised eyebrows.  "Find any inspiration?  I don't think we can carry all of this ourselves.  When the sun rises, I should be able to help with summoning those that we can still return."

[sblock=OC]CMW x2 on Alendar[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2007)

Llyr's two spells are just enough to bring Alendar to this side of consciousness.  The elf weakly gets up, surveys the scene, and asks what happened.  Once he is briefly told the story, he helps Llyr take care of Boldak.  The elf says nothing, but his face is drawn tightly.

As Llyr examines the potions, he can tell that one of those that was on the half-orc is a potion of _mage armor_, but, alas, he cannot discern what any of the rest are.
[sblock=OOC]Status:
Alendar: 15 damage
Alexis: 6 damage
Llyr: 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
Viktor: 30 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 6, 2007)

When Alexis returns from her prayers she moves wordlessly to Alenders side and heals him more.

"I want you both to know I am inclined to strip Viktor and leave him to the wolves.  I can't say that i'm willing to have him with us, or stay with a group he's part of.  In any case, he certainly can't be trusted."

"As for their things, take whatever you wish or can carry.  They deserve worse and should be pleased to leave here with their lives and the smallest sting of their wrongdoing. Hopefully they can use this as a lesson to redirect their efforts in life.  If either of you feel differently, please feel free to speak your minds."

[sblock=oc]Some questions as to whether i can prepare spells?  Not sure i guess.  If i can, CLW on Alendar, if not... i don't.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2007)

Llyr looks over at the sobbing man in the corner.  "He's trying to make his way through this hole of a town just like everybody else.  While I don't understand WHY people feel the need to gather in such large, squalid surroundings, I am reluctant to take the one thing he has available to survive.  Namely, his weapons and armor.  Killing them teaches no lessons.

Which brings us to our comrade here.  I'm not going to let him die because things went poorly after you had decided to heal him once.  If you have issues with the final outcome of this battle that almost claimed 3 of us you can bring them up with him directly.

As the sun starts to creep up, Llyr goes out to greet it.  When he comes back in he heals Viktor until the Paladin is conscious.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2007)

After the three take care of what they can, Llyr revives Viktor.
[sblock=OOC]It takes two CLWs for 6 hps each.

Status:
Alendar: 15 damage
Alexis: 6 damage
Llyr: 0 damage
Moro: 10 damage
Viktor: 18 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 6, 2007)

Gaining his bearings, Viktor takes a moment to stand up, and sees the liveless body of Boldak on the floor.  Shocked, he takes a few steps back and looks over the room.  "What's going on?  What happened?  Do we know where the bodies are?......Nobody was supposed to die.  We came to find out about the bodies and stop them.  I understand that force was needed, but at the same time, it didn't need to be deadly force."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 6, 2007)

Alexis watches wordlessly as Llyr restores Viktor to conciousness, shaking her head slowly.  Once awake she begins her tirade.

"You sir, are quite lucky to have made faster friends with this fellow that you have me.  I would have left you here to fend for yourself.  You stand for some honor and law that you are so willing to sacrifice yourself for, but do you see him." 

Walking towards Boldak's lifeless form, her voice escalates. "Do you?  You were quick to remain still and be beaten for your own idiocy, but how could you allow him, or any of us, to be slaughtered?  I saved your life, because it was right.  You would be dead now, if not for me.  Boldak would be alive now if you had given that same consideration to your companions.  Your conviction you think so highly of killed this man, my friend, who would have killed any one of these men in a moments notice if they had attempted harm on you.  You're morals are false and your justice is empty.  What could you possibly say for yourself?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2007)

"Who said anything about friends?  I just see it as pretty ignorant to abandon someone without knowing how they see any certain situation.  It's pretty easy to blame him for a death that happened after he was out of the fight.  I am actually rather curious about what either one of you thought was going to happen after we broke into a house full of drunken ruffians.  I went along with the passive approach until it was clear that it wasn't going to work.  We ALL did. 

It is really unfortunate that this axe bit as deeply as it did, but I can't see how any one of you is more to blame than the rest.  If we were going to break in, we probably should have neutralized everyone immediately.  Instead we talked, and now we have to live with hindsight"


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 6, 2007)

"He stood while we fought....."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2007)

“I’m not a judge here either, I was sleeping in the corner from when Boldak stabbed the guy until you healed Viktor.”


----------



## worthley (Mar 6, 2007)

"You continually yelled to 'stop'.  I then waited, to react, hoping the others would have listened to your command.  Yes, from this perspective I should have been more agressive.  I am going to live my life knowing that at the time, I did the right thing.  I mourn the loss of Boldak, but death is a part of doing what is right.  Weather you feel it's my fault or not, that won't effect my actions, as I swore to help you with the cairn, and to help protect you and your friends.  I still feel I have kept to my word, even in Boldak's death."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 6, 2007)

"That doesn't even begin to make sense.  Who exactly did you protect here tonight?  You failed even to protect yourself.  If this is evidence of your help, i call you useless.  If you say you kept your promise to us, i call you a liar. You could have tackled someone, you could have moved to protect someone other than yourself, you could have tried.  You could have done SOMETHING other than stand there like a dolt."

"If you doing what is right involves having your companions butchered, you are a liability to anyone you swear to protect."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2007)

"All of this talk of vows and whatnot is nice and all, but it largely ignores the question of what was expected when we broke into a house full of drunken ruffians...  Things went wrong WELL before anyone (except for maybe the wizard over there) started swinging.

Boldak waited like all the rest of us.  We were all following your lead, and NONE of us are blaming you for his death.  Why are you so insistent on blaming him?"

Llyr then blushes slightly and turns to the man in the corner.  "Frightfully sorry for subjecting you to all this by the way."


----------



## worthley (Mar 6, 2007)

"I didn't stand and do nothing.  I stood and reacted.  You barge in and yell at everyone.  I wait to see if they respond.  I stood between the strongest of the enemies and our party.  I took blows from a weapon that could have just as easily been targeted for any of us, but they went to me, because I stood to defend everyone."
Viktor stops for a moment to catch his breath and thoughts.   "I guess I just hoped we didn't have to kill any of them.  These people belong in jail for their crimes.  They don't deserve to die for them."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 6, 2007)

Alexis looks aghast at Llyr's comment, and entirely ignores Viktors, and then begins to sob.  In staggered spurts she mumbles "Of course I am.....  I haven't been able to stop anyone from dying but that idiot.....  I'm all the more guilty for trusting him to protect any of us.... we have different priorities.... mine just include helping those i care about...  Boldak was my friend...  I would gladly have given my life for him...  And he ended up losing it because of me."

Turning to Viktor, she says through choked tears "You can't blame me anymore than I already accept responsibility for, because i accept it all.  You stood and took blows from their strongest fighter.  Your pacifity prolonged the battle and we will never know what could have been done for Boldak.  I can't say you could have helped any more than you did, only that i could never not try to help as much as I could....  And i don't understand how you can I guess......Take them to jail then.  And take me as well."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2007)

"No one's going to be jailing you.  Except that jailing them without the bodies for proof is more likely to get US thrown in than them, what with the breaking and entering.  Maybe we should leave them tied up, find the bodies, and then send the authorities in to arrest these thugs?  Shouldn't we be more worried about tracking down the person who hired them?  This Filge?  We will need to rest first as well I think.  Maybe ditch some of this bulky equipment that we have too.

And of course...We need to get Boldak into a proper grave.  It wouldn't hurt us to get the albino in one either.

All in all I think we have a couple days of work ahead of us before we can do anything about jails.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 7, 2007)

Alendar, who was silent up to this point, soaking in the emotional outbursts, looks at Llyr with a somber gaze.  He speak with a voice that is so quiet and measured that it makes his assertions even more pronounced after the heat that was just in the room.

"You must not be from around here.  Do you know what it would mean to contact 'the authorities' regarding anything involving this matter?  I know that I don't.  But the only reason I don't is because I lack the sheer wit combined with villiany and opportunism that 'the authorities' in this cesspool possess.  I cannot see all the angles, but I know that if a single person with just enough power in this place would benefit in even a remote way, we could get hanged for what happened here.

"And based on the rumors we heard, these thugs are employed by Balabar Smenk.  I don't know who this Filge is you talk about.  Is that some side job?  But it doesn't matter.  Smenk is the mine manager that is on top of the pile right now.  If what happned gets out, if we tell 'the authorities,' you bet he'll notice.  And his competitors will notice.  Where do you think that will put us?"


----------



## worthley (Mar 7, 2007)

"Weather you trust me or not, we both know that we need to find somewhere safe to rest, because non of us are in any shape to deal with what is ahead of us.  I am going to my church, and I am going to take the bodies with me.  There they will get a proper burrial.  Also, there you may be able to understand that you aren't the reason Boldak died.  Boldak's death was a risk he knew about well before he entered this room."   Viktor then begins to look for something that would help carry the bodies to the church.  He will use the sheets from the half-orc's bed to cover the bodies.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 7, 2007)

"Alendar is right, of course.  Dragging those bodies through town will not go unnoticed.  Viktor is free to do whatever he wishes.  He won't be taking Boldak with him though.  I will see to Boldak."

"What of the law, Viktor?  If you wish, i will accompany you to whatever authority you wish.  Peacefully and I will confess all things done here.  Full responsibility and all. I will do my best to avoid implicating any of you, but i can't say how well that will go.  Or are you going to set us, and these other men free and dismiss our crimes?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 7, 2007)

Llyr looks incredulously at Alexis.  "Have you been listening at all?  Do want justice or do you want to absolve yourself in martyrdom?  If you want to go get yourself hanged by Smenk to ease your tortured soul, by all means don't let us stop you.  

"However, if you want to find those bodies and return them to where they were laid down, turning yourself in to some corrupt local police force will accomplish nothing.  The local authorities are about as just as they are pure and this town is clean.  If you really want to punish yourself, you could do it in front of the Free City's authority.  Besides there isn't a much safer place to bury Boldak than the Heironeous boneyard.  

"There is that pesky fact that the garrison will likely just turn you over to the locals to hang you again...  These four have been tools to Smenk and Filge.  If you were to burn this club as punishment for dealing the final blow to the albino, what justice or law have you upheld?  If you ACTUALLY want justice, if you ACTUALLY want to uphold good and lawful ideals, taking any of these tools, yourself included, into the fools that "uphold" the law is just about the WORST thing you could possibly do.

"We have too many questions that NEED to be answered before any judgement can be passed or action taken against a guilty party.  Right now, *I* am going to go hole up in the forest for a day.  After that I plan on tracking down this Filge and getting those bodies back where they belong.  I'll gladly bury your dead, but I WON'T commit suicide through this nonsense of carting two bodies through town on a busy morning.  Follow me if you wish, I'll need some help carrying it all."  With that, Llyr begins to gather the various bundles he has made, including the equipment and Boldak.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 7, 2007)

Alendar, who is looking quite flustered now, says absolutely nothing.  The elf nods at Llyr and begins helping him bundle everything up.
[sblock=worthley]As an aside, because it may become relevant, I wanted to note that Viktor knows that the garrison is part of the Free City Militia.  Its primary task is patrolling the hills, keeping watch over the lizard-folk infested marshes to the south, and liasing with non-human communities nearby.  The day-to-day affairs of Diamond Lake itself aren't really the garrison's task.  As an analogy, the garrison is like having a National Guard outpost in town, but they aren't the cops.

Does that make sense?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 7, 2007)

"Alexis, I want you to come with me, but I want you to understand that I am not turning you in to be arrested, or any such thing.  There are people there I want you to talk to.  People much wiser than I am that can hopefully help you understand why I did what I did, and to help you understand that you are not at fault for Boldak.  You need to be able to grieve and then move on with your life.  The garrison is a safe place.  They aren't the local law enforcement.  You and I can also take some time to collect our thoughts, and then try and figure out what 'we' want to do from there."
Viktor then starts helping Llyr with getting the bodies ready to be burried.  "Now, you can be angry with me all you want, but we need to give these two a proper burrial, and I suggest we hurry with it too."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 7, 2007)

"Has everyone gone deaf?  I don't care if either or both of you want to go pray or talk to whoever or not, but you two OBVIOUSLY aren't doing so well at being in the same room with each other.  So I think that trying to march her up to the garrison is about as bad of an idea as you could come up with.  

"The more I think about this (not to mention listen to you two), the more I think that waiting is a bad idea.  Even if the sobbing man in the corner who has been listening to us this whole time, doesn't run to Filge as soon as we leave this place, word tends to travel on it's own accord, and the longer we wait the more he is prepared for us. 

"Since we don't have a full component of spells, we are going to need to pick up some supplies, QUICKLY, before we go face this guy.  This means that we will need to sell some of this stuff, QUICKLY, so that we can get the capital for these purchases.

"Alexis you seem to be more attached to Boldak, why don't you and Alendar go bury him properly.  Viktor, you are coming with me so that we can sell some of this and hopefully get someone to sell us a couple of potions and maybe a wand.  We meet in the square at noon and go face Filge.  You can pray and mourn tonight, we aren't done avenging yet today."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 7, 2007)

Alexis begins to nod her head slowly as Llyr speaks.  "I don't know if i've heard a more stupid proposal Viktor, my grief is mine and your mommy and daddy aren't going to do anything about it. Llyr is right, we should finish what we've started as quickly as possible.  There will be time for talk and mourning later. You and Llyr should go gather supplies.  We'll see to Boldak as HE would have prefered.  Do not think for a moment that i trust you Viktor.  You are my enemies enemy and to that extent I will be civil to you."

Alexis begins to make preprations to depart.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 8, 2007)

"Will you get out of here already?  You're not exactly helping either."

After they leave with Boldak and the albino, Llyr turns to Viktor.[sblock=Worth&Dich]"Gather up the stuff and head towards the shop, I'll make sure this guy is tied up properly and then follow you."[sblock=Dichotomy]Llyr turns to the guy to start tying his hands behind his back as securely as the caster can.  "I meant what I said earlier.  You've been a tool to these people and I can't justify taking what little you have left now.  I expect that you will get out of these bonds sooner or later and when you do your swords will still be sitting right there.  I am also leaving you your shirt, hell I didn't even tell them that it was magical.  All I expect of you is that you don't trouble us anymore.  You're a good fighter and I'm sure SOMEONE passing through this town has need of a hired hand.  Stop acting under the thumb of someone else, go wake your own world.  I don't care where, I just don't want to even get a hint that someone is breathing down my neck because of this.  If I even IMAGINE that someone is looking funny at me I will track you down and I won't be NEARLY as nice the next time.  Do I make myself clear?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]Viktor gathers the stuff, as directed by Llyr, and begins to head to the shop.  He pauses for a moment on his way out and asks "How are we supposed to know what any of this stuff is or what it's worth before we sell it?"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=worthNDich]"Simple, don't sell the magic stuff."[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 8, 2007)

[sblock=Di]As Alendar and Alexis make their way to the burial site, Alexis says "Boldak deserved better than to die there.  I can't help but.... I'm not crazy am I? Viktor could have done more? He could have done something?  I don't understand him at all."

[sblock=OC]For speeding purposes, if you want to tell me what happens and get me on my way back to town, i'm totally down for that.  Whatever makes it easier, as we're obviously coming down to the wire time wise.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=Ti]In response to Llyr virtually non-veiled threat, the man shakes his head vigourously.  It is obvious that the "deal" is better than anything he was expecting to happen after listening to the conversation.
[sblock=OOC]BTW, I've TOTALLY forgotten about that blasted owlbear.  What the heck?[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=o3]Alendar looks at Alexis and shakes his head.  "It was moronic.  Viktor didn't like it.  He went and prayed, made his peace, or whatever.  But then he came back.  I thought he was willing to do what we needed to.  If I'd known that he wasn't, I wouldn't have gone in."

The elf's face turns grave.  "It wasn't your fault that Boldak died.  It was Viktor's.  How many could he have felled with his hammer if he had acted first?"

As the pair buries Boldak, Alendar continues to speak.  It is clear that the elf is struggling with the situation.  Finally, once the long task is done, and the sun is well above the horizon, he speaks again.

"I'm sorry Alexis, but... but I can't stay.  I didn't know Viktor, other than that when he was little, he and my younger brother were friends.  Of course, Viktor has grown up, but my brother is still a child by elven standards.  I joined with him as a favor to my brother.  But things are too uncertain now.  I'm not willing to go through this next step if I can't trust the people I'm with.  I don't know Llyr.  And I now know that I don't know Viktor.  I can't trust my life with him.  There will be consequences for what happened today.  It may be fine for Viktor with his only family safe in the garrison, but my brother is not so safe.  I am going to take him and move on.  We will be fine on our own for awhile, but he will need me.  Please, do what you can to help that poor dead boy, Alastor, but I can't go with you."

It soon becomes obvious to Alexis that Alendar will not be dissuaded.  With an obviously heavy heart, the elf takes his leave.[/sblock]
[sblock=michael_noah]Brannak and Dav had quite the barfight in the Feral Dog two nights past.  While both got tousled up a bit, they certainly managed to prove their worth in a fight.  It only made sense for the pair to try to sell their services together.  After taking yesterday to rest, the pair has made its way to The Captain's Blade to pick up some new weaponry.

It becomes immediately apparent that the proprietor, Tyrol Ebberly, is an inveterate gossip.  As he sees the bruises still fading on the pair, he asks all about the barfight and is enthralled by the telling of each and every blow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ti & worthley]Llyr and Viktor head to town to do some shopping.  At some point they make their way to The Captain's Blade, as it is the best place to both buy and sell masterwork weaponry.[/sblock]
[sblock=Everyone except o3]As Llyr and Viktor enter The Captain's Blade, they see the proprietor, Tyrol Ebberly, having a chat with two customers.

The first is a man that can best be described as "compact."  He is quite short, barely over 5'5", but for that height he is well-muscled.  He has short, black hair, that looks like he probably cuts it himself with a dagger, and a few days of stubble on his face.  Dressed in an explorer's outfit of grey and black, with a greatsword on his back and a bow on his shoulder that looks like the average man wouldn't be able to string it, he looks loaded and ready to go.

The second man [size=-2](whom shall be described by m_n)[/size] strikes Llyr as being from one of the tribes that he has heard of nearby.

"Aye," Tyrol is saying to the pair as Llyr and Viktor arrive.  "You two surely got the better end of that barfight.  I bet none of the regular thugs in that place would be willing to face you with more numbers again."

"Yeah," the 'compact' man says with a sneer.  "No matter how badly I smear them in the dagger tossing contest."[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC all]Let's just quickly handle any selling and buying OOC by IM or email or whatnot.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=guysattheplace]
"That is a certainty, my newfound friend," says the large fur-clad man in a booming voice.  Turning to Tyrol he comments, nudging the man a bit to soundly, "T'would be the better to dissuade them were you to actually sell us some arms for a reasonable price."

He looks then to the newcomers with a broad smile.  
[/sblock]
Despite his comments, it is obvious that he has no immediate need for armaments.  A curved blade hangs in a scabbard at his waste, and a smaller hooked knife hangs from his belt.  A bow adorns his back, complete with quiver, and an oversized buckler is strapped to his arm.  Furtrimmed skins and leather skirts frame his large, muscled body.  Braided blonde hair falls to his shoulders, and his hazel eyes beam along with his smile.


----------



## worthley (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=not o3][sblock=greatful dead shirt]Viktor leans over to Llyr and whispers "I suggest we only bring out what we inted to sell"[/sblock]
Viktor walks up to the counter and looks at the other patrons.  "You guys look to have had a better night than we did"[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock]"You did not find a mate then?" says Brannak in jest.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=1,2...NOT O3]Llyr looks at the larger man speculatively.  "You look familiar... Caelernin right?  I know Groentstad with that tribe.  Hardy man, does every Caelernin look like they could take just about anyone in a fight, or just you two?"  Llyr starts taking item after item out of the bundle.  "I brought you some goods Tyrol, what do you think I can get for them?"[/sblock][sblock=OC]Llyr donned the masterwork leather[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=yep]"I would say most of us look it..." replies the strapping man matter-of-factly.  Looking over the vast array of goods laid out, he comments, "Now, it appears we may be looking for equipment in the wrong place, Dav.  In the future we should simply look for townsfolk carting around large sacks that clang."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=not her/him/whatever]"HA! That's a good one, we'd probably charge you half the rate out of pure ignorance too.  So waht kind of trouble DID you get into last night?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=stuff]"Last night was not the night.  Rather, it was a night for recovering.  The previous evening, we found a number of folks out to prove they were superior mates to the serving wenches at a local, uh, tavern?  Well... suffice it to say they will not be mating for some time."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=not her/him/whatever]"Sound like an eventful evening.  Say...you two wouldn't be able to use any of this stuff would you?  I'm not under cutting you Tyrol, I just have a slight need of a couple people, and we might be able to work out a trade....[sblock=OC]In the interest of keeping this moving so we have a better starting place for the weekend, I am posting what we are selling OC and I plan to just re-invest the money into a trip to Allustan.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=place]"Actually, you seem to have one of exactly what I'm looking for.  I wonder what sort of deal you mean, though," he says, admiring the guisarme.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=Zap Zweee Zap Za Za Zwee Zaow]Llyr looks mildly surprised at the well armed man.  "Well!  Let's stop pestering Tyrol here then and go have a chat outside, shall we?  Viktor, I trust that you can finish this business?  Good, good."  The tall caster then leads the tribesman (and shorty?) out to the street.  He looks for a quieter spot before turning to them.[sblock=not wes either]"Alright, I am trusting that the two of you are *actually* capable of handling your weapons?  Hmm, either way you definitely *look* impressive enough.  We have been trying to track down the contents of some robbed graves, and our journey has led us to the observatory.  Filge up there has been paying thugs to dig up corpses for who *knows* what.  One of these thugs let us know where to find him, but I fear that time is of the essence in tracking Filge down.  Our group is down a man, and I only have half my spells.  This is where you two come in, we *need* to bolster our ranks and face this man before those bodies disappear again.  Afterwards, you can feel free to do as you choose, but we just might have more to offer you."[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock]Brannak looks to Dav for a moment and regards Lyr, stating, "If you folk would do something civilized, like burn the dead, you wouldn't have this problem.  I can't say it sounds like the sort of thing that should be going on, though."

"Do you propose then that we will have a sort of treaty?  I will aid you in returning the dead to their rightful place, and you will provide me with that fine weapon?  This seems acceptable.  Better than riding a horse for days on end, at any rate.  Will your companion also agree to this?"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=MN&DI]"They will all agree with me, they have a need for the bodies to be recovered." Llyr looks over at the stout man. "How about you?  Are you in?"[/sblock]

[sblock=OC]We figured all the stuff we want to sell.  We should probably hit up the gnome for the ruby and the silver ring.  We want to follow that up with going to the alchemist for a potion or 5.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=not OOO]Viktor finishes selling what Llyr told him to and makes his way outside.  "I sold what I could.  I need to get the rest of these wounds taken care of before we move on.  So, what's going on out here?"[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock]"It appears that your company is in need of someone to swing a blade.  I happen to think that seems a fine way to spend an afternoon."

Brannak accompanies the pair as they go about the rest of the day, until the time comes to find their quarry.
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=m_n & Ti]"Hells yes it sounds better!  If you have something that decent for me, that beats the crap that we were going to do."[/sblock]
[sblock=all but o3]Once the group it outside and joined by Viktor, the short man nods in response to the fur-clad man's response to Viktor.

"I'm Dav," he says simply.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]You get 70 gp for the silver ring; 40 for the ruby[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock= DIE!!!!!]Alexis will do a bit of prayer once Alendar departs, and then head back to town to meet the others.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock]"Let me introduce myself, then.  I am Brannak, and I am," the barbarian says to Lyr, "of the Caelernin, specifically clan Ael.  For the moment, we're at your mercy, for your name, and for direction as to where we are headed."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2007)

[sblock=LIVE!!!!]Llyr makes a quick and somewhat awkward bow.  "I am Llyr, Caster of the Forest.  Immediately, we are headed to have a discussion with Allustan, Sage of the Town.  After that, we will go meet up with our companions, stop in at the gnome's, and maybe the alchemists.  Finally, this afternoon we will go pay Filge, Payer of Graverobbers a visit to get a couple bodies back.

"This is Viktor."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 9, 2007)

Right around the designated meeting time, the group heads to the square to meet up with Alexis and Alendar.[sblock=OC]Alright, counting the selling of the ruby and silver ring, we are pretty much good to go for tomorrow.  Everyone agree?  Anything we NEED to buy?  Di told me that a good number of the potions are CLW's so we should be able to stitch Viktor and Moro back up without burning spells.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 12, 2007)

*Day 10*
Having secured the help of Brannak and Dav to aid at least with dealing with Filge, Viktor and Llyr bring the newcomers to the square to meet Alexis.  She tells them of Alendar's decision to leave.  The group finds themselves with little other choice but to carry on with the new help they've found.

The five, along with Moro, head to the old observatory to the north.  Dav displays his lock picking skills but is set upon by a tiny creature of filth and teeth.  The man begins showing signs of illness from a bite, but nothing yet able to slow him down.

The party first enters the observatory to be set upon by three skeletons.  After Alexis easily sends their spirits onward, investigation make it apparent that these are the remains of part of the Land family.  But Filge and one Alastor's sister's remains were still to be found.

As they explore the observatory, the group comes upon a disgusting dinner scene.  In Filge's bedroom they find displays of the man's delusions of grandeur and vile tastes.  When they reach the top, they find the necromancer's operating theater with a corpse flayed upon it.  Despite their complete lack of stealth (in fact, Brannak was chanting inspiringly in draconic during the entire foray), the group manages to dispatch Filge and his minions with little harm to themselves.

As the group searches the observatory, they find a good deal of treasure, the remains of Alastor's sister, and a note to Filge from "S" outlining a cult operating beneath Dourstone Mine.



After the search is complete, the group piles the remains of bodies and the like in the top floor of the observatory and set is aflame.

The group returns the Land family to their graves, some business is taken care of, Llyr decides to sell the owlbear (which was steadily becoming more trouble than its worth), and Allustan is asked to identify magical items and expresses his concern about whatever is brewing beneath Diamond Lake (and specifically warns the group that the green worm referenced in the note is a sign of the Spawn of Kyuss).  Overall, the group rests for a couple of days.

*Day 11*
Rest

*Day 12*
Having found dealing with Filge to be both exciting and extremely profitable, Brannak and Dav decide to continue with Llyr, Alexis, and Viktor.  The group heads back into the Whispering Cairn and relights the torches in the lantern.  As they pass into the room with the clay spheres, they find that Alastor's ghost has departed, but did indeed open the door first.

They make their way into a chamber with four "steam murals" depicting what the group later finds out from Allustan is part of the story of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, particularly the involvement of one Zosiel.  As the group begins to make its way to a pillar of air in the center, two suits of armor emerge from the pillar to challenge the party.  While Viktor all but asks to be killed, the group manages to survive the onslaught.  The group travels via the pillar to a level above where they find the true sarcophagus of Zosiel, whose name Brannak learns by a wise use of _comprehend languages_.  Inside the sarcophagus, opening by invoking Zosiel's name, the group finds further treasure, including a diadem inscribed with Zosiel's glyph and an inactive _talisman of the sphere_.

With their treasure in tow, the group returns to Allustan and informs him of their discoveries.  The sage gives then a lengthy recitation of the history of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.  To summarize: the Queen of Chaos fought against the Wind Dukes.  The Queen of Chaos had recruited a Prince of Demons named Miska the Wolf-Spider to aid her in the fight.  Seven of the greatest Wind Dukes, called the "Wandering Dukes", scoured the Great Wheel for a weapon to fight the forces of Chaos.  With the lore they'd gathered, they constructed the fabled _Rod of Law_.  With the _Rod_, the Wandering Dukes returned to a battle on the fields of Pesh and the greatest of them plunged it into Miska the Wolf-Spider.  The _Rod of Law_ was shattered into seven pieces.  It turns out that the Whispering Cairn is the tomb for Zosiel who was a minor warrior prince who fell in the battle just before the _Rod_ was used.

*Day 13*
Having rested yet again, the group attempts to decide what should be done about Balabar Smenk (whom they suspect is "S" from Filge's note).  As it turns out, Smenk has already been looking for them.  The group sets up a meeting at Smenk's home.

The crude and disgusting Smenk, sometimes in tones close to whining while sometimes tones of demand, tells the party that, indeed, a cult has taken hold of a temple beneath Dourstone Mine (the existence of the temple was confirmed with Allustan as well).  The cult, called the Ebon Triad, though the name holds no meaning for the group, is sheltered by Ragnolin Dourstone.  By Smenk's account, he was unwittingly pushed into providing foodstuffs and supplies for the cultists.  He attempted to extract himself from that position, and subsequently found the severed head of his right-hand man in his bed the next morning.  The dirty mine-manager tells the group that if they can free him from his undesired connecting with the cult, he will forgive their killing of his men.

*Late 13/Early 14*
After Midnight, under the cover of a _silence_ spell by Alexis, the party makes their way easily into Dourstone Mine.  They easily find their way to the elevator leading to the cultists temple.

At the bottom of the shaft, they catch a glimpse of a large chamber with pool with doors leading off in three directions: one marked with the symbol Hextor, one Vecna, and one unmarked.  Two masked guards, later discovered to be tieflings, raise the alarm in the Hextor camp.  The party quickly barges into the the Hextorites domain and easily slaughters the first defenses.  However, after a nasty battle against a wild boar, they find themselves trapped in what appears to be a type of battle arena.  A cleric of Hextor has a set of controls that slam the doors, and the vile Hextorites reign spells and arrows upon the party.

Fortunately, the evil clerics make a mistake.  As the party looks ready to be mopped up, some of the clerics leave the balcony to approach the door and enter to face them.  However, Brannak cleverly uses the wand of _unseen servant_ to push the button to keep it closed each time the remaining cleric tries to open it.  Dav's arrows make short work of that cleric, and Brannak's _unseen servant_ pockets the clerics wand of _cure light wounds_.  The party is then able to heal themselves up as the remaining Hextorites make their way back in to the balcony to discover why the doors didn't open for them.  But now Brannak does open the doors.  The party swarms up to the balcony behind the Hextorites.  In a tough battle of attrition, the group finally brings the well-armored Hextorites to their deaths.

With the Hextorities out of the way, the party gathers up the loot from the fallen, locks all of the doors to the well-defensible structure, and settles in for some very well-deserved rest.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 12, 2007)

"Well, I did what I could with the statue to ensure that no one sneaks behind us in the night, but I will not make any promises," states Brannak, returning to the sleeping chambers.

"I believe I am quite ready for some sleep, but feel free to wake me to take a watch."  As the party settles in, the barbarian does his best to bundle up the small armory they've acquired.  He chooses a bow and a flail to add to his own sizable arsenal before retiring.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 12, 2007)

As the party settles in Alexis takes her time examining their spoils and selects a few items as well.  

"I'll take the first watch if no one else volunteers themselves.  I don't know that i'll be able to sleep quite yet."

[sblock=OC]Alexis takes a suit of half plate and the non-masterwork light crossbow.  She'll add to the available spoils a suit of scale mail, 10 oil flasks, and 5 javelins.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 12, 2007)

"I'll take last watch.  This armor will take me a while to put on in the morning.  Someone as vile as a follower of Hextor doesn't deserve such a nice suit."

Viktor then makes some exchanges of his personal belongings and what the group has found.  He dons a chain shirt they have found, to rest in.

[sblock=ooc]Viktor takes the full plate, a composite long bow, a chain shirt, and a quiver of arrows.  He leaves behind his +1 chain mail armor, a light cross bow, bolts, 5 torches[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 12, 2007)

"Damn!" Dav exclaims.  "I NEVER thought we were gonna make out like this!  I'll follow you guys to the Nine Hells if you let me.  For now, I can take whatever watch you want me to."

What is left of the night passes without incident.  Fortunately no one apparently had business with the Hextorites yet.
[sblock=OOC]Llyr is able to take his rest and such to regain his spellcasting, but Alexis will need to wait all the way until the next night.  Am I correct in thinking that everyone got fully healed?  As for treasure splitting and such, I presume we can handle that mostly OOC and not clutter up the thread, yes?  Is our spreadsheet current?

Anything else we need to take care of?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 12, 2007)

"Viktor...Do you think it is wise to put on an evil cleric's magical suit of plate?  We don't know what sort of enchantments he could have placed on it."

Llyr takes watch in the "morning" after preparing his spells.


----------



## worthley (Mar 13, 2007)

"They may be the puke of this plane, but I don't forsee anything that they could have done to it that would harm me.  Dav, you are correct, I also thought our doom was near.  Thank you Brannak for your quick thinking to use that wand to keep the doors shut.  I am sure we would have had a much more grave result if it weren't for you."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 13, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I've spotted a couple of errors based upon ineptitude (partly mine, partly the adventure writers).  First, NONE of the "heavy flails" you found are actually heavy flails, except the one you found on the weapon rack in the cleric's bedroom.  The adventure writers called them all heavy flails, but then m_n pointed out that heavy flails are two-handed, so they shouldn't have been able to use shields.  However, they DID have shields AND the damage listed for their "heavy" flails used d8s not d10s.  So, they had shields and normal flails.

Second, the cleric's room had somethings else in it which the adventure writer's didn't bother to list in the treasure section.  I missed it during the aftermath and excitement of the huge battle.  So, you are finding the stuff now.[/sblock]
After the group has gone through their many treasures, had some rest, and calmed down from the excitement, Dav spends his watch laboriously combing through the Hextorites' base.  He finds stuffed among some other papers a couple of scrolls.  He points them out to the group as odd because, in fact, they appear blank.  Despite being blank, Dav notes that the scrolls appear well-handled and a bit creased.

He likewise found what appears to be a somewhat large stone key, though it matches none of the locks you've found in this place.  It is marked with what Alexis and Brannak both know is the symbol of Erythnul.

Finally, Dav has found a book that appear's to be the high cleric's journal.  It is written in common and takes about an hour to read.  While much of it is quite mundane (and blasphemous to at least Viktor), there are a couple excepts that catch the eye:

_Praise Be to the Scourge of Battle,

The Faceless One grows increasingly concerned.  That addled beast Grallak Kur has yet to provide new insights into the Overgod's nature.  The crude missives he sends speak of the worms, of a slumbering power that must be awoken, but nothing more.  I wish he would go back to the black pit that spawned him if he has nothing more to offer.

The Faceless One tells me this ties into an ancient figure, a being of great power.  Of course, he tells me little else.  He enjoys keeping his secrets, but he forgets that they flourish only behind the protection of Hextor.  His latest taunt is a scroll that he tells me contains all the answers I seek.  Of course, the fool worte it in a cipher.  Were it not for the dictates of the Ebon Triad, I would lead my troops into their damnable labyrinth and kill every last bird and wizard within it.

Grallak is the key.  Thank the Scourge that he trusts me and not the Faceless One.  Otherwise, I doubt the Faceless One would bother imparting anything to us.  We cannot trust these mages.  When the Overgod arises, I think it will be time to settle some old scores._

The second reads:

_Under the Herald's Watchful Eye We Conquer,

Gralluk Kur has finally yielded a useful clue.  I personally delivered it to the labyrinth, and the Faceless One giggled like a blood addled berserker when he saw the message.  Grallak spoke of the worms again, of course.  He says that even now they stir and writhe.  The world is like an apple infested with them.  All seems well for now, but soon they burst through the skin and swarm across the land.  Still, part of this vision troubles me.  Grallak spoke of a great power behind them, but the Ebon Triad teaches that these worms will awaken the Overgod.  Is there some other power at hand here that we cannot see?  Is it friend or foe?

The Faceless One knows more, but he of course has little to say.  Perhaps Grallak has invented everything.  His monstrous kin are few in number and battered after their pilgrimage through the Underdark.  If he is an imposter or trickster, we may need to root him out of this place.  In that case, our agents must make another supply run.  Six coils of rope, and perhaps bows and more arrows, should do the trick.  With the petitioners leading the way we can uncover any ambushes they have within the cliffs._


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 13, 2007)

"Birds?  Worms?  This guy seemed pretty addled himself.  We might want to take note of the wizards though, a single wizard could have ended us all from the top of that arena easily, and not have worried about sending down the mop-up group.

"This does give us some insight into what this ebon triad is.  Has this triggered any bells for you Alexis?"[sblock=OC]I believe that Alexis would get another chance at her knowledge check when she hit 4th level?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 13, 2007)

"I am not a master of religious knowledge, but the union of these evil gods seems to be a triad of sorts.  We have seen the symbols of Hextor and Vecna presiding over this temple, and now this key may give some clue as to what lays down the third passage from the elevator: Erythnul's minions," ponders Brannak aloud.

"You are correct, as well, that we should be wary.  If we encounter more tactically disadvantageous situations, we may not be as lucky.  The journal also mentions a labyrinth, so we had best be very astute in recalling where we have tread."

As the others become ready, Brannak resumes the exploration of the temple, returning to the elevator room.

[sblock=ooc]Scrolls magic?  That is, i cast detect magic on them before I get dressed.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=o3]Alas, all that Alexis knows of the Ebon Triad is that it is an evil cult dedicated to merging the gods Hextor, Vecna, and Erythnul into a mighty Overgod.[/sblock]
[sblock=m_n]The blanks scrolls radiate a weak aura of universal magic.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC all]Do you intend to head out at once, or wait under Alexis gets to regain her spells?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

[sblock=OC]yeah if the next leg is anything like the last leg, we will need all the spells we can get[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 14, 2007)

"As much as I like the idea of being at full strength..." replies Brannak, "the other cultists are surely going to take notice that everyone from the vicinity of Hextor's little palace has gone missing.  If we stay here for another day, someone is bound to come investigate."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"The other groups will likely send grunts in first, and as long as we don't fall for any of their traps, we aren't likely to get in too much trouble.  Besides," adds Llyr, "It doesn't seem like any of these people really trust each other anyway.  So the odds of the other groups having keys that lead them this deeply are rather low."[sblock=oc]I can also take the wand of CLW during the next leg, it seemed to work out pretty well with Llyr having it.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"I can't say much about it I guess, other than i'm pretty sure the Eban Triad has to do with an extremist cult trying to 'unify' Hextor, Vecna, and Erythnul into a 'single' entity.  I can't say as to how.... but I certainly intend to find out how exactly and stop it."

"I'm torn as well about whether to rest here or not.  My inclination is to wait.  I can't say i'll contribute to much to anything we encounter, and i agree with Llyr that anyone who comes to investigate, will at least initially be minions.  If the other temples are as involved as this one, we should be at top performance.  But if the majority of you want to go, we will go."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2007)

"The problem is that inept minions will come in and immediately realize that something is wrong when they don't find these people greeting them, and then turn back to their masters and come with force.  But, yeah, that might not happen, since these people don't seem to like each other.  But they sure _do_ communicate..." Dav shrugs his shoulders.

He also exchanges his greatsword with one of the masterwork greataxes.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"I don't believe that waiting one full day is enough of a risk that we shouldn't allow our main healer to gather spells.  We can leave as soon as she gets her spells.  Besides, maybe we'll catch them sleeping."


----------



## worthley (Mar 14, 2007)

"The best thing to do is to take a defensive front at the hallway that starts off this wing of the fort.  That way we will have the strategic advantage, and be able to wait here until Alexis is able to regain her divine powers.  We have completely searched this end, and know that they will not be able to send troups in to pin us down."


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 14, 2007)

"I will gladly wait with you.  Let me know when we're ready to embark," agrees the barbarian.

"I disagree slightly with the plan to wait in the main hall, however.  It seems that the arena or our sleeping chamber is the safest place.  I would suggest having someone keep watch on the hall, and fall back if any intruder is spotted."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 14, 2007)

Alexis looks questioningly at Viktor as he speaks and says "Hmm.  The more I think on it, perhaps Dav and Brannak are correct.  We've gained a serious advantage with all we've found here and by entirely eliminating this area before moving on.  Healing can be provided by the wand.  If we're lucky we can catch another whole section of this complex on their heels.  I don't know that we would have been as succesful in this venture had we given them any more notice than we did.  I don't want to go against a similar group after they've had time to entrench themselves and I don't think we should risk the possiblity of it happening by waiting.  I assure you I'm not entirely useless without my magic."

""Let's move on. We'll proceed carefully and if we need to fall back we at least have some amount of defensibility here." she continues and begins to assemble her things.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"The wand covered us AFTER we had used up all of your spells, and we used it ALOT.  We can't rely on it covering us for a full frontal assault.  Well we could, but it wouldn't be very smart.  Brannak's plan is a good one.  If no one comes forth, then we charge into the next wing at midnight, but if someone appears, we fall back and lay an ambush.

By the way, which wing WILL we charge next?  I'm for the one marked with the eye."


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 14, 2007)

"It seems we are divided.  Let me propose a solution which may sway your opinion, Alexis.  Two of us can don the chainmail with veils and pose as guards.  If someone does come by, we can simply inform them that the priests are not to be disturbed.  If problems insue, we can then go deal with the other wings."

Brannak, quite pleased, sits back with his arms crossed and awaits everyone's agreement.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"The plan seems sound, but we should take care to cover our arms as well as we have no tatoos.  The two should wait inside the doors so that they only have to face those who actually come for the Hexorites rather than anyone walking through the main room."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"Ok. Assuming they don't question whoever is guarding too intensely I think that plan just might work.  Excellent idea.  We'll need a couple of those uniforms and the chainmail veils. We should clear out the entry room as well.  Bodies laying around tend to raise suspicions."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"We can stash all the bodies in the arena room and close the doors."


----------



## worthley (Mar 14, 2007)

"I am ok with this plan, but I don't think I should be on of the fake guards.  I can wait on the other side, and ready to help."  Viktor then begins to carry some of the bodies into the large room.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"Well I am not going to be putting on the bones of the earth just in case someone might possible stop in for a chat.  I can be ready with my wolf if Brannak's negotiations fail.

We could actually use the arena like they did.  Draw any charge into the room and fire on them from above.  Some of my spells would work better that way as well."[sblock=oc]If we agree on the arena plan, Llyr will wait behind the door that was next to the chair.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 14, 2007)

"I suppose that leaves it to Dav and I, unless a womanly guard could be adequately disguised," supposes Brannak.  "Let us get to work then, lest there be a morning delivery missed."

Brannak gets changed with a smile, and sets himself up.

[sblock=ooc]The plan is to wait all day.  If someone comes by, I'll diplomacize them as best I can, resorting to bluffing that the priests are busy with a ritual if diplomacy doesn't work.

Diplo: +8
Bluff: +2
[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2007)

*Late 14/Early 15*

"It's more cumbersome than I want, but I can wear that junk," Dav agrees.  He sets to drawing in ink on his arms, copying as best he can the images he sees on the dead tieflings.

As the day wears by, it seems that the ruse is enough to work.  The only people that come by appear to be local young men, would-be petitioners to join the ranks.  They are easily turned away by Brannak's words and a flash of Dav's steel, and, most likely, the country bumkins are no more the wiser.

At midnight, Alexis regains her spells and the party prepares to head forward.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"Well that wasn't nearly as frightening as it could have been.  Is everyone ready? I agree that the eye complex should be our next try, but we may not have a choice."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 14, 2007)

"Since we know that there are likely wizards around here somewhere, we should talk about possible strategies for dealing with them."  

"My idea is to to use the spell we used to get in here, which silenced us, against them.  An example would be, if Llyr would allow, to have the spell cast 'on' Moro.  Most magic i'm aware of requires some verbal commands and he moves more quickly than any of us. If he can get them on the ground, all the better."

"Any one else have input or ideas before we go?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

Llyr looks at the cleric flatly.  "Moro died saving our hides from those heaps of rusted armor.  You may cast your spell on her successor, Kota."  The man then turns away and stalks down the hall.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2007)

After a short while, Llyr comes back, apparently in control of himself once more.  "I believe I can call large numbers of vermin together into swarms now.  Swarms, as some of you know, are capable of seriously distracting and damaging spellcasters and the like.  While I can call these vermin together my control over them is VERY limited, so it would be best to stay clear of any swarms I gather.

"So shall we see what the eye has to pit against us?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 14, 2007)

Dav scratches his head.  "Is that one 'Moro' too?"  After Llyr's explanation he adds "If the wolf can't hear, can Llyr tell it to, say, go after the wizard?"


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 14, 2007)

"Ha!" says Brannak heartily.  "It would be quite a site to see the wolf, not knowing what had happened to its hearing.  Perhaps it is best if you cast such a spell on something which can be more easily manipulated, or, even, if you cast it on one of us when it is opportune."

No matter the battle plan, Brannak follows closely behind Dav as he checks the doors for safety.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2007)

"Moro was trained to attack by pointing.  Kota can attack specific peple too, but it will take a little more convincing"[sblock=OC]full round action since it doesn't know the trick yet.  Llyr will bring up the rear at first, if we get to a point where we aren't sure about what is behind us, he will move to the middle[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 15, 2007)

As the party follows Dav and Brannak, Alexis approaches Llyr "I'm sorry.  I must be flustered from the battle still. I didn't mean any offense, honestly.  Brannak is probably right, about Kota not enjoying being unable to hear.  A mistake and a silly idea all wrapped into one." Winking at Llyr, she moves away a few feet.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 15, 2007)

As the group prepares to pass through the door with the banner of Vecna, Dav diligently examines for any traps.  He confidently shakes his head and sets himself to the lock on the door.  After failing in his initial attempt, he turns to Brannak.  "Don't you dare," he says as he goes back to work.  After a few moments the lock trips and the door swings open.

A smooth, gray, stone corridor stretches about thirty feet ahead before it comes to an intersection.  The stonework here is smooth and expertly crafted.  It is also pitch dark, save for the light filtering in through the door way.

[sblock=OOC]Light source and marching order.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2007)

Llyr ties his everburning torch to his shield.  He tries to position himself in the middle of the group.  Kota stays near him.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 15, 2007)

Brannak touches his new chainmail, causing it to glow.  He leads the way down the hall.

[sblock=ooc]Cast light on my armor.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2007)

"Shouldn't the sneaky, quiet guy go first?  You know instead cling, clang, clunking of the traveling armory?"  Llyr whispers.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 15, 2007)

"I suppose... if you're willing, Dav.  I'd think they'll see our light from around any corner before we get there, anyway, though."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 15, 2007)

Alexis ties an everburning torch to her shield as well and will bring up the rear.


----------



## worthley (Mar 15, 2007)

"By what the others were wearing down here, the sound of clanging armor shouldn't be anything unusual.  I think the only reason to have Dav in the front is to disarm any traps.  We can always just have him check any doors and such before we open them."  Viktor then moves near the front of the group.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 15, 2007)

"Well, for gods' sakes!" Dav whispers fiercely.  "If anyone IS down here, they've probably already heard you.  And light, while it lets us see to about there," he says pointing, "if that passage keeps going straight, anyone at the end of it can see the light.  AAAAND," he adds dramatically, "I can't see in the dark.  So my being 'sneaky' won't do much good."  Dav nods to Brannak to take the lead as he falls in line.

[sblock=OOC]I put you in the order I decided you wanted based on all that was said.  Correct if needed.  I also just decided that Llyr is "L" now instead of "Y" (since Alendar is gone).

No one has any damage, right?

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llry has torch; 20/40
Brannak has _light_; 20/40, 20 min
Kota has scent; 30[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 15, 2007)

[sblock=OC]damageless and in position.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 15, 2007)

Taking to heart the notion of those down the hall seeing the party, Brannak heads down the first hall to the right.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock=OC]In position and healthy[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 16, 2007)

Brannak begins moving down the passage.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 16, 2007)

Alexis whispers fiercely "Rather than stand in the hall like idiots, let's keep moving until we see something that should make us to stop.  Standing around isn't doing anyone any good."

[sblock=OC]Alexis will follow the group as closely as she can, until they stop.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 16, 2007)

"Let's keep going to the right.  That way we can keep on a path, without missing anything."


----------



## worthley (Mar 16, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]oh yeah, healed up and I'm where I should be in marching order[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 16, 2007)

Llyr holsters his club and pulls out a pen and paper and starts scribbling notes.  "They said there was a labyrinth.  What if this is it?"  He then follows his wolf who follows Brannak and most likely Viktor around the corner to the right.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 16, 2007)

Just as the party rounds the corner, Kota suddenly starts to growl and lets out a bark.  The warning is just enough to stop the group from being surprised as two big weasels round the other corners and bare their teeth.
[sblock=Ti]They are dire weasels.  Of special note is that you know that if they bite you, their strong teeth can attach and they will drain blood (constitution damage) as long as they are so attached.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Status & Init:
Alexis (21)
W' (20)
Dav (19)
Llyr (16)
Kota (with L)
Brannak (15)
W (7)
Viktor (3)

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llry has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30

I'm trying to decide how to handle the mapping idea.  You are, indeed, in a labyrinth.  As such, I intend to edit out prior maps (no cheating!).  While Llyr could conceivably map as you go, it will certainly not be perfect scale, and, to the extend you are in combat, i imagine he isn't doing it all the time.  We can chat about what we want to do.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 16, 2007)

Alexis looks from the weasel to Llyr and back to the weasel and whispers quite loudly  "What the hell..... Llyr?" 

[sblock=OC]Delay til after Llyr[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 16, 2007)

Llyr looks at Kota, hears Alexis and looks up.  "Well!  Dire!  Um... Don't let them bite you, they don't let go.  It isn't pretty."[sblock=OC]Kota will attack the weasel by moving in front of it if possible.  If the weasel is dead, Kota will try to run through the missing square of the tunnel the weasels came out of and flank W'[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 16, 2007)

As Alexis waits, the weasel near Brannak leaps to attack him, but its teeth cannot pierce the skald's chainmail.

Dav calmly aims and shoots the weasel near him.  His arrow flies straight into the creature's eye, dropping it in a single shot.

Kota moves around the tunnel to trap the other weasel, but, perhaps disoriented by passing through the darkness, she fails to find her mark.
[sblock=OOC]Making the maps for this bit is a slight pain, so I'm not gonna do a new one yet.  Dav doesn't move, W' is 5 feet south, and Kota goes through just as you'd expect.

Alexis: delays
W': 5-foot step; attacks B, 7+6=13, miss
Dav: shoots W, 13+7=20, hit, 19 damage (sneak attack is nice), W drops
Kota: moves; attacks W', 3+stuff, miss

Status & Init:
W'
Dav
Llyr
Kota
Alexis
Brannak
W: 19 damage, dying
Viktor

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llry has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 17, 2007)

Brannak steps back and swings in retaliation at the weasel.

[sblock=ooc]5' step south.  Move: rip off my buckler.  Attack the thinger.  +5, 2d4+3[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]FYI, the google spreadsheets appear to not be working for me ATM, so, as m_n did, please post relevant stat info for your actions.  Hopefully the sheets will be back soon.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 17, 2007)

Alexis follows Kota to the other weasel.

[sblock=OC]Doubleish move[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 17, 2007)

Viktor glares at the weasel infront of him, and then swings his axe at it.
[sblock=ooc]dodge against it, and attack +6 to attack, 5' step to the east.  1d12+4 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 17, 2007)

Kota bites at the weasel again.  Llyr observes with interest.[sblock=OC]+6 +flanking and anything I am forgeting to hit  1d8+2 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 17, 2007)

While Alexis moves to follow Kota, Brannak tears into the weasel with force.

Stepping up to fill the hole Brannak opened, Viktor utterly destroys the weasel with blow to the head.

But just as the group thinks the weasels are done, they all hear two more distinct weasel shrieks.  The first comes from the west, further than even the range of Alexis' torchlight.  The second comes from the passage north, again out of the torchlight.

Dav moves up to the intersection and asks, "Which way, lightbearers?"
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: stops delaying; moves
Brannak: 5-foot step; attack W', 10+5+2 (am I correct that you didn't include flanking?  I currently have no way to tell other than guessing) =17, hit, 11 damage
W: I'm totally not caring about the dying weasel
Viktor: (am not certain, but I presume that you are taking the step BEFORE the attack...) 5-foot step; attack W', 19+6, hit, 14 damage, it is obliterated
?: more weasel calls
Dav: moves; readies

Ti, you can and should change Llyr's proposed action as you desire.

Status & Init:
?
W': extremely dead
Dav
Llyr
Kota
Alexis
Brannak
W: as good as dead
Viktor

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30[/SBLOCK]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 17, 2007)

"Gah!  I had thought we should be rational about this, but we can't have them running around free.  Let us keep some semblance of order, though.  To the west!"

[sblock=ooc]Brannak's plan is to go toward the western weasel.  Left at the Dav intersection (essentially switching to left-hand rule...).  Oh, he's also going to pick up his buckler and then equip it as he moves.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 17, 2007)

Kota hears the screech to the west and heads down that corridor.  "Quite right!"[sblock=OC]If Kota doesn't see another weasel up the northern passage 40' west of his current position, he will move the additional 10 feet hoping to catchsight of the weasel.  If the weasel isn't in striking distance, Kota will ready to attack it when it does come into range.  Llyr will follow down that hallway as well.  He will move 30' from his current position, and ready to attack any enemy that gets near.  If the weasel looks much more formidable than the last 2 he will begin casting instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 18, 2007)

As Kota and Llyr move closer to the shriek coming from the west passage, neither actually sees anything yet, but both prepare to strike if one approaches.
[sblock=OOC]Kota: moves; readies
Llyr: moves; readies

Status & Init:
?
Dav
Llyr: readied
Kota: readied
Alexis
Brannak
Viktor

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 18, 2007)

"Careful, We don't want to get lost." Alexis says completely neglecting to whisper.

[sblock=oc]Double move to kota.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 19, 2007)

Viktor double moves next to Llyr.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 19, 2007)

Just after Alexis, Brannak, and Viktor move, arrows shoot out from the darkness.  Two come from just south of Dav, and both hit him.  Two other come from east of Brannak.  While one one them wizzes by, the other strikes him squarely.  But as soon as the warrior turns round, he sees nothing there.

Dav quickly moves out of the crossroads.  "Light, dammit!" he shouts as he spits blood.
[sblock=OOC]Just to note, the part of the map roughly north of Alexis is acutally not currently visible, but I figured I'd like you know what was there for now, as Alexis went by.

Alexis: moves
Brannak: picks up shield; moves
Viktor: moves
?: shoots D, 11+5=16, hit, 6 damage; 20!, 6+5=11 no crit, hit, 8 damage; shoots B, 6+5=11, miss, 17+5=22, hit, 9 damage
Dav: moves; readies

Status & Init:
?
Dav: 14 damage
Llyr: readied
Kota: readied
Alexis
Brannak: 9 damage
Viktor

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 19, 2007)

"Where the hells did those come from?"[sblock=OC]delay[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 19, 2007)

"They're ambushing us.  We need a more defensible position."

[sblock=OC]5' step to Dav, cast CLW.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 19, 2007)

"Find somewhere defensible, then!" shouts the angry tribesman.  He hurries back to what he thinks is a safer hall, and provides some more light.

[sblock=ooc]Move EEES, drawing my chalk on the way.  Cast light on it, drop it in the intersection (the one that will be to the north of me).[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 19, 2007)

Viktor pulls the everburning torch from his pack and drops it in the intersection next to him.  he then begins to follow Brannak.


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 19, 2007)

Kota, sensing no weasel nearby turns to face the new foe, trying to smell their location.  Llyr moves down into a side tunnel to try to see any foes.[sblock=OC]Llyr moves EESSE trying to see the shooter.  Kota moves 50' E, if she sees or smells nothing she will keep moving E and then S looking for any sign of a shooter.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 19, 2007)

Alexis uses her divine power to heal Dav, and his wounds close considerably.

Brannak gets his chalk and casts the spell upon it, dropping it at the intersection.

Likewise, Viktor drops his everburning torch.

Both men each see what can best be described as a sneaking bird-man with a crossbow.
[sblock=OOC]Llyr: delay
Kota: delay
Alexis: 5-foot step; CLW, 10 hps
Brannak: moves while "drawing" (I don't think that is technically okay, but we can go with it); casts; drops
Viktor: retrieves torch; drops; starts to move

I'll let Viktor decide to alter the remainder of his move if he wishes; and then Llyr and Kota can change their delayed action.

Status & Init:
?
Dav: 4 damage
Alexis
Brannak: 9 damage
Viktor
Llyr: delayed
Kota: delayed

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Everburning torch at one intersection, and chalk at another[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 19, 2007)

"This way!"


----------



## worthley (Mar 19, 2007)

Noticing the monstrosity to his south, Viktor alters his intended path and draws his axe and stay where he is.  "One over here." 
[sblock=oc]Viktor draws his axe and takes his dodge bonus against the birdman directly south of him[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 19, 2007)

Kota, sensing no weasel nearby turns to try to smell the new enemy's location.  He turns south at the crossroads and closes in and attacks the first one.  Llyr moves east to see if he can double around behind the birdman by Brannak.  [sblock=OC]Llyr moves east as far as he can, trying to see if the south tunnel connects to where ?' is, if it does he will continue his move down that tunnel, if not he will come back to the crossroads.  Kota moves 45' and attacks ?.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 19, 2007)

Alexis moves due north of Brannak.

[sblock=OC]Double move due east.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 20, 2007)

Viktor stops himself short and draws his axe.

Llyr moves to the edge of the hallway, but sees that it doesn't appear to connect, so he backs up to the intersection.

Kota moves to attack the birdman near him, but the agile thing easily dodges.

The creature begins to move away, but it finds poor footing.  Kota takes advantage and tears a hole in the things neck.

Moving from hiding in the outer room, another of the birdmen catches Kota off guard, but its aim with the crossbow is horrid.

The wall just 10 feet east of Llyr abruptly opens up and two birdmen on the other side quickly fire shots at Llyr.  While one bolt misses, the other pierces Llyrs neck, drawing much blood.  While the birdman in front quickly moves down the passage south, the other stays behind the open wall, which suddenly closes again without any word or motion on his part.

The birdman Brannak was after fires at the warrior, but can't hit.  It takes a step due west, and suddenly a part of the wall slides open, again with no apparent action by the birdman.  After the birdman steps through, without even pausing as he approach what appeared to be solid wall, the wall slides back closed.

Another door in the wall opens north of Llyr.  Yet another birdman takes a step out and fires at Llyr.  While the man saw this one, so as to not be caught unawares, his is still struck hard and reels from the blow.

Finally, coming from around the corner, rather than a hole in the wall, another birdman attacks Viktor from the north.  The warrior is completely taken by surprise and the bolt finds the flesh beneath his armpit, and blood flows.

Springing to action, Dav moves passed Viktor and fires at the birdman, but his aim is off.

Alexis quickly moves next to Llyr.
[sblock=OOC]#2 is actually 10 feet further south.  And K is still 15 feet south of V.  The map was messed up.

Viktor: draws axe
Llyr: moves 40'; doesn't see a connection; moves back 10'
Kota: moves; attacks; 9+6=15, miss
1: tumbles, 4+8, fail
Kota: AoO, 20!, threat, 11+6=17, confirmed, 13 damage; drops
2: moves; attacks K from hiding, 4+5=9, miss
3: attacks L from hiding, 1!, miss; moves
4: attacks L from hiding, 17+5-4 (cover), hit; 8 damage
5: attacks B, 9+stuff, miss; moves
6: attacks L, 8+5, hit, 7 damage
7: attacks V from hiding, 17+hits; 12 damage
Dav: moves; attacks 7, 9+7, miss
Alexis: moves

I interepreted Llyr's action and Alexis' actions as I thought you meant them.

Status & Init:
?
Dav: 4 damage
Alexis
Brannak: 9 damage
Viktor: 12 damage
Llyr: 15 damage; staggered
Kota:

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Everburning torch at one intersection, and chalk at another[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 20, 2007)

Brannak shouts, "Get behind me!", and moves to protect Lyr and engage one of the bird-men.

[sblock=ooc]Remove Buckler.  Ready to do the following when Lyr enters my square: Step North.  attack #6: +5, 2d4+3, 20/x3
[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 20, 2007)

"Well this is just great isn't it." Alexis moves to the 'wall' which shot at Llyr in anticipation of it reopening.

[sblock=OC]Move to the wall, ready to attack what's on the other side, if it goes down.  morningstar: +5 d8+2 20/x2 [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 20, 2007)

Viktor turns his attention to the evil that struck him to the north and rushes at it and uses his momentum to mightily swing his blade into the monstrosity.
[sblock=oc]move and attack #7.  If I don't drop it I will change my dodge bonus to it, otherwise I will keep it against #6[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 20, 2007)

"They are hiding behind the walls!  This east one in particular."  Llyr draws the wand and casts CLW on himself, then moves 5' south.  Kota snarls and runs down the birdman that shot at her.[sblock=OC]Kota charges 2. Llyr switches places with Brannak.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 20, 2007)

As Brannak prepares, Viktor moves to strike the birdman north of him, but his aim is off.

Llyr cures himself a bit with the wand, and steps back.

Brannak quickly rushes in, striking furiously, however he can't quite drop the birdman.

Kota charges the foe near the entrance and easily fells it.

The birdman Brannak wounded steps back, quickly reloads his crossbow and fires, but the shot goes wide.

Another opening appears, and a birdman steps out and shoots Llyr, undoing the healing just done.

From yet another passage, a birdman steps out just south of Dav and shoots, but the man dodges easily.

And still another birdman comes from a passage behind Kota, its crossbow bolt drawing blood  from the wolf.

The birdman near Viktor deftly tumbles down the passage to the west out of the warrior's vision.

The wall just east of Brannak opens again.  The birdman behind it fires and just pierces the savage man's armor.  It quickly turns back, heading north out of the light, but leaving the door open behind it.

Another birdman comes into the light from the west and fires at Alexis, but the shot is abysmal.

Dav shoots the foe that fire at him, and drops it with one shot.
[sblock=OOC]Brannak: readies
Viktor: moves; attacks 7, 11+4=15, miss
Llyr: wand, 4 hit points; 5-foot step
Brannak: ready triggers; 5-foot step; attacks 6, 17+ hit, 6 damage
Kota: charges 2, 13+6+2, hit, 8 damage, drops
6: 5-foot step; rapid reload; shoots B, 4+, miss
3: moves from behind wall; shoots L, 15+, hit, 4 damage
5: moves from behind wall; shoots D, 8+5=13, miss
8: moves from behind wall; shoots K, 19+, threat, 6+, not confirmed, 4 damage
7: tumbles, 10+8, success; moves
4: wall opens; shoots B, 14+5=19, hit (if you only had that buckler), 5 damage; moves
9: moves from behind wall; shoots A, 3+ miss
Dav: shoots 5, 13+7, hit; 9 damage, drops

I'll let o3 re-decide Alexis' action in light of all the stuff.

Status & Init:
All the bird-men
6: 6 damage
Dav: 4 damage
Alexis
Viktor: 12 damage (dodge against 7)
Brannak: 14 damage
Llyr: 15 damage
Kota: 4 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Everburning torch at one intersection, and chalk at another[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 20, 2007)

"DON'T go through that door." Alexis hisses as she moves to aid Brannak.

[sblock=OC]CLW on Brannak, then move west to the intersection.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 20, 2007)

Brannak continues his assault.

[sblock=ooc]Hit it again![/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 20, 2007)

While moving back to his torch he dropped, Viktor notices another birdman to his right, turns and moves to it.
[sblock=oc]double move to #9, taking dodge against it.  My sheet doesn't calculate in any magical bonuses my armor would give me as it has not be ID'd yet[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 20, 2007)

Kota spins to take down his next foe.  Llyr sighs at the wand and takes a different tack.[sblock=OC]Kota charges 8.  Llyr draws and fires his Mwork light Xbow at 3[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 21, 2007)

Alexis cures, while Viktor moves.

Brannak swings horridly and misses his foe.

Llyr likewise has poor aim.

Kota tears into his prey and throws it to the ground.  As it tries to stand up, the wolf rips its head straight off.

While the foe near Viktor shoots, another door opens immediately north of Viktor and he is shot by a birdman behind it (its not on the map).

Another birdman comes from around the corner north of Dav and shoots the man.

The foe that was in the room to the east comes back and takes a long shot at Alexis.

The foe facing Brannak takes a step back and fires.

The one at which Llyr had fired shoots back and then flees through the opening in the wall to the immediate east.

Dav retaliates and, again with but a single shot, drops the birdman north of him.  The man moves toward the action east of him.
[sblock=OOC]I was incorrect about Viktor's last action.  He actually hit 7, and 7 is dying.

Alexis: CLW, 10 hp; moves
Viktor: moves
Brannak: 5-foot step; attacks 6, 6+, miss
Llyr: draws; shoots, 7+, miss
Kota: charges 8, 14+, hit, 6 damage; trip attempt, 20+ v. 14+, tripped
8: stands
Kota: AoO, 20!, 13+4+, crit... its totally dead
9: 5-foot; rapid reload; shoot V; 5+ miss
10: door opens in wall immediately north of V; 5-foot step; shoots V, 17+, hit, 4 damage
11: moves; shoots at D, 11+5, hit, 7 damage; rapid reload
4: moves; shoots A; 15+5, hit, 6 damage; rapid reload
6: 5-foot; shoots B, 4+, miss
3: shoots L, 2+, miss; moves
Dav: shoots 11, 16+ hit, 10 damage, dying; moves

Status & Init:
All the bird-men
6: 6 damage
Dav: 11 damage
Alexis: 6 damage
Viktor: 16 damage (dodge against 9)
Brannak: 4 damage
Llyr: 15 damage
Kota: 4 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Everburning torch at one intersection, and chalk at another[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 21, 2007)

Kota steps forward to look for his next prey.  Llyr reloads his crossbow and touches himself.[sblock=oc]If either of the doorways 5' north of Kota are open, and a guy is behind them, Kota will eat him, preference goes to #3. (If he is in that hall since the door east is 5-10' away and the door west is immediately west.)  Otherwise Kota will eat #9 unless Viktor beats him to it, in which case he will eat #10 since the description doesn't say that the door closed.  If the door did close or none of these avenues are open for whatever reason, he will move to where #3 was last round and eat him if the door is still open, otherwise Kota will wait outside of the door #3 went through and ready to attack him as soon as the door opens. *pant, pant, pant*  ok onto the next guy

Llyr reloads and casts CLW on himself. Wasn't that so much easier?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 21, 2007)

Alexis moves past Viktor to attak a birdman.

[sblock=OC]Move, Attack #9: morningstar: +5 d8+2 20/x2[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 21, 2007)

Watching Alexis move past him, Viktor moves through the open door to the north and swings at the beast that attacked him.

[sblock=oc]Viktor takes a 5' step and attacks the one to his north.  If it's still alive, he takes his dodge against it, otherwise keeps it against #9.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 21, 2007)

"Is everyone still alright?!" shouts the skald.  "Now, take, that!"

[sblock=ooc]Brannak plans on continuing to attack 6.  If he steps north and sees a thinger in the hall to the west, such that he can step into the hall and hit it, he will do so instead.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 22, 2007)

Alexis stalks up to the birdman in the hall and crushes it with her morningstar.

Viktor cleaves the one near him almost in two.

Brannak simply cannot connect.

As Llyr heals himself a little bit, Kota follows her nose and the light through a few open secret doors, tracks down the birdman, and tears out its throat.

The birdman near Brannak tries to skirt away, but at it slips a bit, Brannak, finally hitting again, finishes it off.

The foe closer to Dav fires at the man.  The bolt finds its way right into Dav's throat.

Dav tries to cry out, but nothing but a gurgle is heard.  He violently points to his wound.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves; attacks 9, 18+ hit, 9 damage, drops it
Viktor: 5-foot step; attacks 10, 19+, hit, 15 damage, drops it
Brannak: 5-foot step; doesn't see anything; attacks 6, 3+, miss
Llyr: reload; CLW, 5 hp
Kota: moves; attacks 3, 19+, hit (you guys are rolling well, except B), 8 damage, drops it
6: tumble, 4+, fail
Brannak: AoO, 16+, finally hit, it drops
4: shoots D, 20!, threat, 14+, crit, 13 damage; moves
Dav: delays

Status & Init:
4:
Dav: 24 damage (delayed)
Alexis: 6 damage
Viktor: 16 damage
Brannak: 4 damage
Llyr: 10 damage
Kota: 4 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Everburning torch at one intersection, and chalk at another[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 22, 2007)

"Whoa there, easy does it."  Llyr walks up, gently reaches out for the bolt, and proceeds to rip it out in a quick, painful jerk.  He then points the wand at Dav's throat and watches the wound seal up.  "Umm... Alexis?  He might need a little more help.

"Hey! where are you going?"  The fey calls out as Kota saunters by looking for another victim.[sblock=oc]Llyr removes the arrow and heals Dav with the wand.  He then readies to move wherever Brannak leads.  Kota moves through the door, looking for 4 so he can eat him.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 22, 2007)

Alexis moves back to Dav.

[sblock=OC]Double move back to Dav, or rather next to Llyr who's next to Dav, i think......[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 22, 2007)

Viktor makes his way through the birdman chunks to his torch and picks it up


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 22, 2007)

"Which way did he go?!"
[sblock=ooc]Brannak follows into the room to the east.  If he can reach #4 after his 30 move, he hits it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 22, 2007)

Alexis moves closer to Dav.

Viktor finds his torch where he left it.

As Llyr heals Dav a bit, the rest of the group starts moving through the area.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves
Viktor: moves; picks up torch (that's where you left it, right?)
Brannak: double moves (I stopped you after 45'; do you want to keep going?  I'm continuing with the rest of actions cause they wouldn't be changed by your further movement)
Llyr: CLW D, 9 hp; moves
Kota: moves (only 45'; once you see the rest of the map, tell me what you want to do)
Dav: also moving, but will finish his action once he sees where the light goes

Status & Init:
4:
Dav: 15 damage (delayed)
Alexis: 6 damage
Viktor: 16 damage
Brannak: 4 damage
Llyr: 10 damage
Kota: 4 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Everburning torch at one intersection, and chalk at another[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 22, 2007)

Kota puts his nose to the ground and tries to find the birdman in earnest.[sblock=OC]tracking on hard surfaces by scent requires a survival check of DC 20.  Kota has 1 rank in it, +1 for Wis, and +4 for using her sniffer.  Since the trail is fresh and the birdman is medium, I don't think he gets any bonuses beyond some sort of racial if applicable.  If he was hiding his trail it is a +5 to the DC and he was moving at half speed.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 22, 2007)

Viktor moves as fast as he can to catch up with the others.
[sblock=ooc]Double move next to Llyr.  Also, that is where I left the torch, so everything is good.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 22, 2007)

"He's getting away, we need to stop him from raising the alarm," Brannak calls back to the others, rushing after the creature.

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, give him his full move, continuing on the right-hand path from where he ended.  This round, he'll wait until after Lyr and Kota to see if the wolf leads him the other direction, otherwise he'll continue down the eastern hall.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 22, 2007)

"I suspect if there's any alarm to be raised, it already has been" Alexis grumbles as she moves after Brannak.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 22, 2007)

Brannak chooses to continue east and north.

As Kota travels on, he slows to try to smell his prey.  But while he doesn't pick up a trail, just as he stops, he catches the smell of yet another birdman and quickly growls to the others.

Dav keeps moving as he follows Kota's growl.  "Crap!  There's another one!"

Taking advantage of the fact that Dav can't strike back with his bow, the newly-found birdman fires at the man with a crossbow.  Dav takes yet another wound.  The birdman then moves south into the darkness and out of Kota's sense of smell.

Alexis and Viktor in their cumbersome armor both struggle to keep up with the moving group.
[sblock=OOC]I hope I didn't open a kettle of fish here.

Finishing up the last round...
Brannak: moves the remaining 15'
Llyr: action unchanged
Kota: finishes move at half speed
Dav: finishes move
4: does stuff you can't see
12 (yup, a new one): shoots D; 14+, hit, 4 damage; moves (he's no longer actually where the map puts him, but that is where he was)
Alexis: moves
Viktor: moves

Will pick up with Brannak.  I assume you no longer want to delay.

Status & Init:
4:
12:
Alexis: 6 damage
Viktor: 16 damage
Brannak: 4 damage
Llyr: 10 damage
Kota: 4 damage
Dav: 19 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Everburning torch at one intersection, and chalk at another[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 22, 2007)

"No good chasing us, watch our backs," says Brannak to his iron-laden companions.
[sblock=ooc]Yeah, Brannak doesn't know if it's a different one or what, he just wants to go smash it.  Follow 12 around the corner.  If it's out of reach, base it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 22, 2007)

Kota rushes to kill the new birdman.  Llyr uses the wand on Viktor and follows in Kota's general direction.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 23, 2007)

As Brannak moves, Llyr heals Viktor.

Kota follows the light and then his nose.  The group hear's a high squawk as the wolf kills the birdman.

Dav scans the hall, prepared to fire if he sees anything.
[sblock=OOC]Forgive the map.  Cochran's mouse sucks.

Brannak: moves 30'; i have no idea what yo uwant to do after.
Llyr: i forgot about the CLW, so he's actually 30' back; 4 hp
Kota: movse; kills it
Dav: ready to attack
4: you can't see

Status & Init:
4:
12:
Alexis: 6 damage
Viktor: 12 damage
Brannak: 4 damage
Llyr: 10 damage
Kota: 4 damage
Dav: 19 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Chalk with light at intersection[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 23, 2007)

[sblock=oc]That puts Llyr 10' N of Alexis, but he's moving 30' and healing Dav so itas ganna be good for next round.[/sblock] Llyr moves to heal Dav with the wand, while Kota looks to follow Brannak's lead.[sblock=oc again]Kota will move 50' in the direction that brannak goes, attacking anything he can reach.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 23, 2007)

"One down!"

[sblock=ooc]Brannak will go EEES and keep going south to look for #4.  Next round, he going to continue looking, try to circle back if there's a 'secret' passage available, otherwise if he runs into a dead end he'll turn around.
Am I after Lyr and Kota now?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 23, 2007)

Viktor moves so he's standing on the west side of Dav.  "I'll hold this intersection."  He then drops his torch at the feet of Dav.
[sblock=ooc]double move to Dav.  Drop torch as a free action[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 23, 2007)

"I'm not sure splitting up is the best idea" Alexis breathes heavily as she moves to try to catch the group.

[sblock=oc]Double move to the long N-S hallway until i find an unoccupied square.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 23, 2007)

As Alexis moves to catch up with the others, Viktor moves to near the intersection and drops his torch.

Brannak moves and finds himself turning all about.  But he is stopped short as he finds a closed door before him.

As Llyr moves up to Dav and heals some of his wounds, Kota follows Brannak.

Dav skirts down to another intersection and covers it with his bow.
[sblock=OOC]I'm not concerned about Brannak being before or after Llyr, so let's just leave it.  I moved Brannak retroactively.  And I know it looks like the map just stops, but there really is a door there.  Morons.

And I'm likely not going to be able to get another post up until Sunday night.  Sorry.

Alexis: moves
Viktor: moves; drops torch
Brannak: moves; i moved you 40; not sure what you want next
Llyr: moves to the place he already was on the map; CLW 7 hp
Kota: moves; only did a single move... not sure what you wanted
Dav: forgoes ready; moves; readies
4: you don't know

Status & Init:
4:
Alexis: 6 damage
Viktor: 12 damage
Brannak: 4 damage
Llyr: 10 damage
Kota: 4 damage
Dav: 12 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40, 20 min -2 rounds
Kota has scent; 30
Chalk with light at intersection and everburning torch at intersection[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 25, 2007)

Alexis moves 15' east and stands guard.

[sblock=OC]Move, Ready to attack something bad. [/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 25, 2007)

Boldak bursts through the door.

[sblock=ooc]If I could be next to the door after moving last round so I can open it and move through this round, that would be cool.  If I can reach stuff after opening it, I'll attack it.  And if there's anything interesting, I'll holler at the others to let them know.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 26, 2007)

Viktor moves to the east and holds position there.
[sblock=ooc]5' east and ready to attack anything bad I see[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 26, 2007)

Kota shadows Brannak in hopes of finding another victim, while Llyr Moves forward and heals himself with the wand.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 26, 2007)

As Alexis and Viktor both take up positions at intersections, Brannak throws open the door in front of him.  Inside he finds an apparently empty dead end room, with four bedrolls and various mundane clutter.

Llyr moves forward, healing himself, and Kota follows Brannak, but his nose turns up nothing.

Dav quickly moves into the room as well.  "Dammit!!" he hollars loudly enough for the others to hear.  "There ain't crap here!"
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves; readies
Viktor: move; readies
Brannak: opens door; moves
Llyr: moves; CLW 8
Kota: moves
Dav: moves
4: you can't see

Status & Init:
4:
Alexis: 6 damage (readied)
Viktor: 12 damage (readied)
Brannak: 4 damage
Llyr: 2 damage
Kota: 4 damage
Dav: 12 damage

Light sources:
Alexis has torch; 20/40
Llyr has torch; 20/40
Brannak has light; 20/40
Kota has scent; 30
Chalk with light at intersection and everburning torch at intersection[/SBLOCK]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 26, 2007)

"Not even any of those secret doors?"  Llyr waits for Dav to move past him before healing the short man and moving back towards Viktor.  Kota puts his nose to the ground and travels up the hallway that Alexis is watching.


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 26, 2007)

Brannak, frustrated, rushes back the other way, though a bit less quickly.  "The thing's probably on the other side of the mine by now.  Let's see what the rest of this place holds, and skewer it."

[sblock=ooc]I'm all for you taking us along until we find more stuff here.  My plan is to go north in the Alexis hall, see what is to be seen up there.  If there's nothing, go north from the viktor hall, etc. working back west."[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 26, 2007)

Viktor grabs his torch from the ground and moves forward.

[sblock=ooc]I'll move 10' north, looking down the hall, and take my dodge bonus against anything that I see.  Also, does anyone have a map of what we have discovered so far?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 27, 2007)

Dav slumps his shoulders.  "Well, I guess we don't need to rush, then.  Ummm, should I look for doors in this room?  The damned things could be anywhere."



[sblock=OOC]I'm okay with slipping out of turn-based combat time, or whatever.

Oh, and in theory, no one should have a map, since none of you had time to make one.  Hence my editing out the previous maps (when I wasn't too lazy).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 27, 2007)

"Search the room, let's regroup in here."[sblock=oc]I'm all for non-turn based until we get attacked again.  Llyr will heal people with the wand until they are essentially healed. (Let's say less than 4 damage).  Kota will hang around in the new room until Dav is done searching.  If he can help he will do so, so will Llyr after he heals up D A and V.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 27, 2007)

"Lets be careful. Take a look around Dav, there's bound to be some hidden areas here.  I have some chalk we can use to mark walls and floors if this place gets really turned around, and least we stand some chance of knowing where we've been."

[sblock=OC]Alexis will continue to trail the group with her everburning torch tied to the shield, aid in searching anytime the group searches.  At opportune times, she'll make some discrete markings with chalk on the walls/floors with a symbol indicating the direction 'out' and/or the direction we came from.  Lets say <-X , as an example will indicate we came from that way, and if the X is circled, it will indicate the 'back path' out. Meaning it's A path out, not necessarily the fastest or best one.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 27, 2007)

Brannak moves to 10' south of where Viktor was and guards the norther halls with Viktor while he waits for Dav to search.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 27, 2007)

Dav makes a thorough search of the room.  Just as he is about to give up, he finds a hollow in the floor.  Within he finds 300 gp and pair of lenses.

Llyr uses the wand to heal his companions.
[sblock=OOC]I'm sorry for "wasting" time, but I want to make sure I get this right.  You intend to go roughly north and work back east.  Is there a marching order?  Any desire for scouting (with the limitation that Dav can't see in the dark)?  Are you staying close or spreading out?  Do you intend to backtrack first to get a more accurate map, or just start from where you are?  Anything else of which I didn't think?

Wand usage: Alexis 2, Viktor 2, Brannak 1, Kota 1, Dav 2
I haven't been keeping track.  Oops.  Do we know how much is left?

Alexis: 0 damage
Viktor: 1 damage
Brannak: 0 damage
Llyr: 2 damage
Kota: 0 damage
Dav: 0 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 27, 2007)

"Good find there," says Brannak, "I guess I should slow down and let you look around more often.  In the mean  time, we'd better find what we can before an army shows up."

The barbarian leads the others on their continued exploration.

[sblock=ooc]Cochran better have it, since he put it on his sheet.
Brannak will lead, stop to let Dav search/unlock doors and search "rooms".  If noone objects, he leads north, and does a right handed kinda thing.  
[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 27, 2007)

"Yes, lets be cautious but keep moving.  I'll bring up the rear again. 

[sblock=oc]Alexis will stay next to whoever is immediately in front of her as the group moves.  Anytime the group stops, she'll watch the rear.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 27, 2007)

When the others reach Viktor, he'll move into his regular place in line.  "It's been calm here.  Makes me worry."


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 27, 2007)

As the group ventures forward, they pass a couple of halls and find that they meet up.  As the group reaches an intersection, however, from behind them, a previously unnoticed birdman flings a golden sphere at the group.  Upon striking near them, it explodes into a raging fire.  While the flames vanish in an instant, the terrible burning wounds do not.

Suddenly, more birdmen spring from the shadows almost surrounding the party.

One fires at Viktor, who takes a nasty wound.

Dav, cursing, moves between Alexis and the one that threw the bead, fires, but misses.

Another fires at Viktor, but this one misses.

A third comes through a secret door and moves right next to Brannak.  It takes advantage of the warrior's surprise and casts a spell.  The floor is suddenly covered in grease, and Viktor and Kota slip and fall.



[sblock=OOC]I'm not going to seach the thread to find where Viktor was in line before.  I think he was second.

Surprise round:
1: _fireball_ centered on NW corner of L's square; 18 damage; ref saves for half, B: 15+, success; A: 9+, fail; L: 12+, fail; K: 6+, fail; V: 11+, success; D: 1!, fail (the guy with evasion rolls a 1...)

Normal round:
3: moves; shoots V, 14+, hit, 8 damage; rapid reload
Dav: moves; shoots 1, 3+, miss
4: moves; shoots V, 9+, miss
2: moves; _grease_ at intersection touched by B, V, and K; ref saves, B: 13+, success; V: 4+, fail, prone; K: 5+, fail, prone

Status and Init
3 (24):
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
2 (12): 
Alexis (11): 18 damage
Llyr (11): 20 damage
Kota: 20 damage (I don't know how many hps it has); prone
5 (9):
Viktor (8): 18 damage; prone
Brannak (8): 9 damage
1 (7):[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 28, 2007)

Alexis moves to the magic birdman and lashes out.

[sblock=oc]move to 1, attack: morningstar: +5, d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 28, 2007)

Llyr uses the wand on Kota, while Kota stands up and moves in front of 2.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves; attacks 1, 7+, miss
Llyr: CLW K, 2 hps (yuck)
Kota: stands; moves, balance check, 2+, fail by more than 5, falls prone
5: door opens directly south of L; 5-foot step S; shoots L, 2+, miss

Too little time in the morning for map-making.  5 is in a short hall that is directly S.  The door stays open.  K didn't get to move at all.

Status and Init
3 (24):
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
2 (12):
Alexis (11): 18 damage
Llyr (11): 20 damage
Kota: 18 damage; prone
5 (9):
Viktor (8): 18 damage; prone
Brannak (8): 9 damage
1 (7):[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 28, 2007)

Brannak gingerly makes his way over the oily floor to engage the foes.  Sweeping at the spellcaster's legs with his flail.

[sblock=ooc]I don't know if moving 1 square out of grease is hard (all the movement rules talk about moving "into" squares...), so, whichever (I thought I was gonna do different things, but I'm not): move north 1 square, drop guisarme, draw my masterwork flail and try to trip #2.   +5 to hit, +6 strength check, if successful: +5(+4 more) to hit, 1d6+2.  If I fall down, try to get up.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 28, 2007)

Viktor dtops his everburning torch and moves to strike the birdman south of him.
[sblock=ooc]stand up, drop torch, move 5' to attack #3.  Will have dodge bonus against #3, then against #2 then #4 depending on who lives.  Oh and second in order was correct.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 28, 2007)

Llyr sidesteps the new foe and begins to cast.  Kota stands up again and moves to engage the closer foe.[sblock=oc]Llyr will step 5' east and start to cast SNA II.  Kota will stand, move to directly north of the #5.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 28, 2007)

Viktor stands from where he fell, drops his torch, and moves to swing at the foe near him.  But his aim is amiss.

Brannak easily drops the birdman near him, and his follow up swing nearly kills it.

As the birdman with the beads moves away, Alexis takes a wild swing at him.  He moves to the north around the wall and throws another bead at the group.  Dav and Kota avoid all of the flames, but the others do not, and Llyr drops from the burning wounds.

The foe near Viktor takes a step back and shoots, but misses.

Dav takes the long way around, following the birdman and shouts "Alexis, go the other way!"  He fires at the foe and wounds it slightly.

The birdman down the hall takes a shot at Kota, hurting him, and then moves west out of sight.

The birdman near Brannak fires a ray of blackness at him, but his aim is off.  The effort is simply too much, and the birdman drops from the strain.



[sblock=OOC]Viktor: stands; drops torch; 5-foot step; attacks 3, 7+ miss
Brannak: 5-foot step; drops guisarme; draw flail; trip attack 2, 14+5=19, hit, STR check 11+ vs DEX check 8+, success; free trip attack, 11+, hit, 8 damage
1: moves
Alexis: AoO, 2+, miss
1: keeps moving; throws bead, _fireball_ hits A, D, L, K, V, and 5 for 8, Ref saves for half, A: 13+, save; D: 19+, save, evasion; L: 14+, save, K: 11+, save, evasion; V: 9+, fail; 5: 16+, save; L drops
3: 5-foot step; attacks V, 3+, miss; rapid reload
Dav: moves; shoots 1, 18+, hits, 5 damage
4: shoots K, 16+, hits (even with the prone), 6 damage; rapid reload; moves
2: cast defensively, 17+, _ray enfeeb_, 5+, miss; loses 1 hp

Status and Init
3:
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
2 (12): 9 damage, dying
Alexis (11): 22 damage
Llyr (11): 24 damage, unconscious & dying
Kota: 22 damage (is that right now?); prone
5 (9): 4 damage
Viktor (8): 26 damage (dodge against 3)
Brannak (8): 9 damage
1 (7): 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 28, 2007)

Brannak makes eye contact with Viktor so the paladin is aware of his next move, then proceeds down the hall to the NW, attempting to circumvent the grease and cut off the birdman to the west.

[sblock=ooc]Move that way, if I can reach any of them at some point, do the tripping again.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 28, 2007)

Kota stands up and moves to corner #1.[sblock=oc]stand up move to square s of #1  Llyr dreams of clotting real gud[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 29, 2007)

Alexis moves to Llyr and heals him.

[sblock=oc]move to llyr, casts CmoderateW[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 29, 2007)

If Llyr regains consciousness, he will stand up, move 5' east, and heal Alexis with the wand.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Alexis: moves; CmodW 13 hps
Llyr: stands; 5-foot step; CLW 7 hps
Kota: moves; attacks 1, 6+, miss
5: drops xbow; moves while drawing club; AoO both miss (10+ and 8+); attacks K, 10+, miss

Status and Init
3:
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
2 (12): 9 damage, dying
Alexis (11): 15 damage
Llyr (11): 11 damage
Kota: 22 damage (is that right now?)
5 (9): 4 damage
Viktor (8): 26 damage (dodge against 3)
Brannak (8): 9 damage
1 (7): 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 29, 2007)

Viktor takes a step forward and swings at the birdman near him once again.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 29, 2007)

Alexis moves herself next to Llyr and fills him with healing divine energy.

Llyr then gets to his feet and repays the favor a bit.

Kota moves up to the birdman with the beads of fire and attacks, however the creature easily dodges the wolf's bite.

Coming out of the secret tunnel, another birdman moves right by Alexis and Llyr, neither of whom seem able to connect blows, and flanks Kota.  Fortunately his club swing is off.

Viktor takes a step and attacks, but even his not-poorly placed blow fails to hit the creature.  A shimmering field of magic barely deflects the blow.



[sblock=OOC]Sorry about those bad posts without maps or even descriptions.  I've decided that I am NOT going to try posting in the morning before work anymore.  I did it today because I knew I wouldn't get to post at lunch.  I've decided that there is obviously no need for me to rush.

Viktor: 5-foot step; attacks 3, 12+6=18, miss

Status and Init
3:
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
Alexis (11): 15 damage
Llyr (11): 11 damage
Kota: 22 damage
5 (9): 4 damage
Viktor (8): 26 damage (dodge against 3)
Brannak (8): 9 damage
1 (7): 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 29, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I posted my action above, by the way - I'm going NW chasing (i hope) #4[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 29, 2007)

Brannak searches for the missing birdman, but doesn't find it.

Finding himself pinned between the two birdmen, Kota simply can't defend himself.  The birdman with the fire beads beams the wolf right in the head and drops him with a single well-placed strike.

The foe near Viktor attempts to put some distance between himself and the warrior, but he slips.  Viktor takes the advantage and cleaves it open with his axe.

Dav rounds the corner and fires, but his shot, which looked right on, bounces off a shimmering light.



[sblock=OOC]Brannak: double moves
1: attacks K with club, 11+ hit, 14 damage... oops...; moves, tumbling half-speed by A, 5+ success
3: tumbles away, 3+, fail
Viktor: AoO, 20! threat, 12+ no crit, 13 damage, drops it
Dav: moves; shoots 5, 11+7, miss
4: you can't see him

Status and Init
3: 13 damage, dying
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
Alexis (11): 15 damage
Llyr (11): 11 damage
Kota: 36 damage; dead
5 (9): 4 damage
Viktor (8): 26 damage (dodge against 3)
Brannak (8): 9 damage
1 (7): 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 30, 2007)

Llyr yells with wordless rage, sidesteps, and attacks Kota's killer.[sblock=oc]Drop the wand, draw the club, take a 5' step W, hit #1.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 30, 2007)

Viktor grabs his arm where a a giant burn blister from the fire attack quickly heals, then moves to his torch.
[sblock=ooc]lay on hands for 9, then move to the intersection.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 30, 2007)

Brannak rushes through the maze, working his way back to the fight.

[sblock=ooc]keep going south until I get somewhere where I can go East->North (up viktor's hall?).  I think I'll be near the entrance, so maybe seeing my lit up chalk will help me...  If I see a bird, kill it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 30, 2007)

Alexis swings at the birdman near her, but her blow can't pierce its armor.

Llyr recklessly attacks the one that killed Kota.  He manages to hit, but the wound is largely superficial.

Foe Alexis attacked deftly moves to one side of Llyr and waits.

Viktor heals himself and moves back to his torch.

Brannak continues moving about.  The journey 'round is longer than he likely thought.

The birdman that killed Kota actually tumbles between Llyr's legs.  He pops up on the other side.  Both birdmen strike.  Fortunately only one of them hits.  Llyr is still standing.

Dav fires again, this time sending his arrow right into the birdman's gullet.  He moves right into the action while screaming at Llyr, "Get the hells out of there!"

Alexis, seeing Llyr's danger, moves and heals him.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: attacks 5, 13+5, miss; 5-foot step
Llyr: drop wand; draw club; 5-foot step; attack 1, 18+1, hit, 2 damage
5: tumbles, 15+, 11-2+, success; readies
Viktor: lay on hands for 9; moves
Brannak: double moves
1: tumbles through L, 16+, success
5: ready triggers; attacks L, 18+, hit, 5 damage
1: attacks L, 5+, miss (LUCKY YOU)
Dav: (I forgot to move him on the map last time) shoots 5, 19+, hit, 11 damage, drops it; drops bow; moves while drawing axe
4: you can't see
Alexis: moves; CLW L, 10 hps

Status and Init
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
Alexis (11): 15 damage
Llyr (11): 6 damage
Viktor (8): 17 damage
Brannak (8): 9 damage
5 (9): 4 damage
1 (7): 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 30, 2007)

Viktor, seeing the opportunity the birdman has brought, takes advantage and swings at the one between him and Llyr.
[sblock=ooc]attack #1, dodge against it, or #5 if either are alive[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 30, 2007)

Llyr waits for Viktor's strike.  He then takes another swing before taking a 5' step back and retrieving his wand.[sblock=oc]delay to right after Viktor, attack, move 5' E, and pick up wand.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Llyr: delays
Viktor: attacks 1, 10+6+2, miss
Llyr: stops delaying; attacks 1, 1!, miss; 5-foot E; pick up wand

Status and Init
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
Alexis (11): 15 damage
Viktor (8): 17 damage (dodge against 1)
Llyr (11): 6 damage
Brannak (8): 9 damage
1 (7): 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 31, 2007)

Brannak continues.
[sblock=ooc]All the way up to 1N of Viktor[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2007)

Llyr holds his ground a moment while Viktor strikes the birdman from the opposite side.  Then Llyr himself strikes.  Unfortunately, neither is about to connect.  Llyr steps back and picks up the wand.

Brannak finally joins the others.

The birdman nimbly hoists himself right over Viktor's shoulders and scoots behind him.  He then throws yet another small bead that erupts into an explosion of flame.  Dav completely evades the blast, but the others are all burned.

Dav quickly circles round to the north in hopes of cutting off any escape.

At the end of the tunnel south of Llyr, the wall unexpectedly opens up and the missing birdman that Brannak had hunted fires before the man knows what's coming.  The well-placed shot drops Llyr bleeding to the ground.

Alexis quickly responds first by healing Llyr, and then moving to interpose herself between him and the birdman.



[sblock=OOC]Llyr: delays
Viktor: attacks 1, 10+6+2, miss
Llyr: stops delaying; attacks 1, 1!, miss; 5-foot E; pick up wand
Brannak: moves (I think you have cover from 1 the whole time, right?)
1: tumbles through V, 16+, success; throws bead, _fireball_ for 8, ref saves, D: 12+, success, evasion; A: 14+, success; L: 8+, fail; V: 15+, success; B: 9+, fail
Dav: double moves
4: moves; door opens; shoots L, 17+ hit, 9 damage, drops L
Alexis: CLW L, 8 hp; moves

Status and Init
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
Alexis (11): 19 damage
Viktor (8): 21 damage (dodge against 1)
Llyr (11): 15 damage, prone
Brannak (8): 17 damage
1 (7): 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 31, 2007)

Viktor, frustrated with the situation, runs at the birdman, and swings with all his force.
[sblock=ooc]charge 1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Okay, I totally suck...  I forgot to move Llyr his 5' east.  So the guy that shot him shouldn't have been able to.  For the sake of coherence, I'm gonna pretend that there was some cover.  The guy got a total attack roll of 22 vs. Llyr's flat-footed AC of 10 (if there was NOT cover).  So I'm just gonna go with him making an awesome shot.

So, Alexis still healed Llyr and still moved forward.  The only difference is that L is actually 5' east.  Is that acceptable?

Oh, and I completely forgot to mention it, but, yeah, the _grease_ has been gone for at least a couple of rounds.  But I think the rest of you either assumed that, or also forgot about it.

We good?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2007)

Viktor charges at the birdman, but even with momentum behind him, it is not quite enough to cleave through the creature's armor.
[sblock=OOC]Viktor: charges 1, 9+6+2, miss

Status and Init
Dav (23): 18 damage
4 (22):
Alexis (11): 19 damage
Viktor (8): 21 damage (dodge against 1)
Llyr (11): 15 damage, prone
Brannak (8): 17 damage
1 (7): 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 31, 2007)

Llyr begins casting form where he is on the floor


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 31, 2007)

Brannak moves around to corner the bird-man further.

[sblock=ooc]All the way around to be 5' east of Dav.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2007)

While Llyr begins casting a spell, Brannak makes his way 'round just as Dav did.

The birdman, finding himself trapped, again tries to throw himself over Viktor's shoulder.  This time, however, the warrior is ready for him, throws his shoulder in the way to stop him, and hacks into the birdman with his axe.

With little other recourse, the birdman tries again, this time diving between Viktor's legs.  He manages to get through.

Dav quickly pushes past Brannak and Viktor, and readies his axe to strike.  Seeing Llyr casting something, and guessing what it might be, he says, "On the other side!"

The birdman by Alexis takes a step back and fires, but the shot harmlessly bounces off of her plate.

Alexis takes a step up and crushes the foe with her morningstar.  It is on the verge of death.



[sblock=OOC]Llyr: casting
Brannak: moves
1: tumble through V, 5+, fail
Viktor: AoO, 13+6=19, hit, 9 damage
1: tries again, 17+, success
Dav: moves; readies
4: 5-foot step; shoots A, 5+, miss
Alexis: 5-foot step; attacks 4, 19+, hit, 7 damage, disables it

Status and Init
Dav (23): 18 damage (readied)
4 (22): 7 damage, disabled
Alexis (11): 19 damage
Viktor (8): 21 damage (dodge against 1)
Llyr (11): 15 damage, prone
Brannak (8): 17 damage
1 (7): 16 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Mar 31, 2007)

"Gah!  You're all in my way! groans the skald, once again circling the action.

[sblock=ooc]Move to 1N of the guy.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 31, 2007)

As Llyr finishes casting a wolf appears on each the south and east side of the slippery prey and takes bites out of it.  Llyr stands up and heals himself with the wand.[sblock=oc]SNA 2 wolves surround and attack 1. Llyr stands and uses the wand.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 31, 2007)

"Hurry up and kill it, if you're going to get in my way."  Says Viktor, frustrated that the birdman that has been jumping all over, is still around to make him dizzy.
[sblock=ooc]delay until he can get to attack 1, or it dies, so he can move past it toward 4[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 1, 2007)

Viktor waits to get into the action.

Llyr's casting finishes, and two wolves appear.  Dav quickly strikes, now that the enemy's concentration is split, but he can't hit.

One of the wolves tears a bite out of the birdman, but the other can't connect.

Llyr stands and heals himself.

Brannak moves around to trap the birdman.  He tries to get out, but simply cannot get by the wolf to his south.

The desperate birdman near Alexis forgoes his crossbow and tries a club.  His blow bounces off of Alexis' armor, and he collapses from the strain.

Dav strikes again, this time utterly killing the trapped birdman.

All suddenly becomes quiet.
[sblock=OOC]Viktor: delay
Llyr: casting finishes; wolves appear
Dav: ready triggers; attacks 1, 5+, miss
Wolf: attacks 1, 8+, miss
Wolf': attacks 1, 20!, threat, 11+, not crit, 8 damage, trip attempt 3+ vs DEX check 2+, trip fails
Llyr: stands; CLW for 8
Brannak: moves
1: attempts to tumble, 1+, fail
W': AoO, 11, miss
1: tries again, 7+, fail; W' can't take another AoO
4: drops xbow; draws club; attacks A, 11+ miss; takes 1 damage; dying
Alexis: moves
Viktor: keeps delaying I guess
Dav: attacks; 12+2+, hit... sneak attack, its dead

Status and Init
4 (22): 7 damage, disabled
Alexis (11): 19 damage
Viktor (8): 21 damage (dodge against 1)
Dav: 18 damage
Llyr (11): 7 damage
Brannak (8): 17 damage
1 (7): 24 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 1, 2007)

Llyr moves 30' west and heals Viktor with the wand. "let's keep moving, I'll send these two ahead as scouts, but they won't last long"[sblock=oc]Llyr moves and uses wand on Viktor.  Wolves move west and north sniffing for foes.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 1, 2007)

Brannak requests, "I could use some of that as well..."  He waits for Lyr to oblige before moving off with the wolves.

[sblock=ooc]Keep exploring west.  He'll take the southern/western route from that room whence he came back SE last time.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 1, 2007)

The group scouts around, and it soon becomes apparent that there are no more foes left to fight.  Mapping as you go, you find that the place truly is a labyrinth.

As you go, Dav runs around collecting the bodies and finding items of worth.  You also find, in addition to the one obvious sleeping area, two more (one of them you had passed through during the fighting, but not had time to examine).



[sblock=OOC]I've elected to try to speed this along.  I assume you don't mind.  The sleeping areas are the numbers.  I accounted for one CLW on Viktor, and another on Brannak.  And I assumed a casting of detect magic.

And some loot:
16 mwk light crossbows
16 mwk studded leather (Dav is taking one of them)
16 flasks of alchemist fire
80 sunrods
Small bird token (radiates mod conjuration)
2 small diamonds
537 gp
(plus the 300 gp and the magic lenses you found before)

Status
Alexis: 19 damage
Viktor: 18 damage
Dav: 18 damage
Llyr: 7 damage
Brannak: 11 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 2, 2007)

As the party rounds the last passage, completing the map, Brannak completes the new bundle of armor and armaments.  "What a strange temple, if that's what it is..." muses the barbarian.  "I had expected there to be more... leadership, as there was in the first area.  However, I won't begrudge the ease of our conquest.  It is rather disheartening that we couldn't learn more from them, though."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 2, 2007)

"It does seem like there should be something else here, maybe we should thoroughly search the place?  If there isn't anything else, I don't see much need for putting up another door guard like last time.  There is only one temple left after all.  The room with a back door would probably be our best bet, so that we could quickly escape to the entrance if we needed to."  Llyr gathers Kota's body and starts to walk to that room.  "It will be easier to bury Kota than Moro since I had so little time with him.  I hope that doesn't continue to be the case as time goes on.  Being numb to death is something I wish to avoid."[sblock=ooc]#3 is the room I'm referring to.  Moving onward is important, but if we have any desire to get another bit of muscle, I could try to pray for a new animal companion.  Something subterranean I suppose.  I'll help Dav perform a search as well.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 2, 2007)

After making his way to the planned resting place with the others, Viktor makes a suggestion. "We should rest until we are all fully healed.  It seems that we have used that wand quite a bit already, and should save as much of it as we can."


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 2, 2007)

"This is certainly a strange way to go about an invasion..." Brannak wonders aloud as his companions prepare to rest.  "I'll take the first watch."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=OC]Llyr will heal anyone that Alexis cannot[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Brannak will also take a moment to undress and heal himself.  CLW - d8+2.  He'll wear one of the chain shirts to sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2007)

"Well," Dav states, "I'm willing to comb the halls looking for hidden passages, but it'll take time.  A lot of time.  And I'm NOT going wandering about this place until I'm a bit less close to collapsing."
[sblock=OOC]I THINK Alexis has used 2 CLW and 1 CmodW.  I'm not sure because o3 didn't mark Alexis' sheet, but that is my count.

Ti, Llyr would need 24 full hours, uninterrupted, to get a new animal companion.

I guess I just want to know how long you guys intend to rest.  You started "today" just after midnight (which is when Alexis last got spells), so its probably 2 a.m. at the latest.  If you intend to wait all the way until next midnight, when Alexis will get spells back, Dav will certainly have enough time to thoroughly search the entire place.  And, if you decided to wait just a couple hours longer, Llyr would have enough time for a new meatshield.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Yup, so that was the point of my OC comment.  To see if anyone had a large issue with hanging around for 24 hours for a praying session.

So...does anyone?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I think we should rest 24 hours, so eveyone can get spells and whatnot back.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Brannk heals 4.

If you guys decide to stay, then Alexis will dump nearly all her spells for healing.  Ti corrected me; she had used 3 CLW.  So she has 2 CmodW, 1 CLW, and 5 CminW to share.  Alexis will use all but 2 of the CminW, just in case

Dav: 15
Viktor: 20
Alexis: 9 total

Llyr heals.

Alexis: 8
Llyr: 7
Brannak: 4

Status (after magic, but before rest)
Alexis: 2 damage
Viktor: 0 damage
Dav: 3 damage
Llyr: 0 damage
Brannak: 3 damage[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 2, 2007)

"Hmm.  It has been some time since Dav checked in."


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 3, 2007)

"I imagine that something horrible has happened..."

Brannak returns to the unresponsive Lyr and corrects himself, "No, he was just distracted by Alexis' clanking around behind him.  They've found a few doors to the north..."


----------



## worthley (Apr 3, 2007)

"I don't think that we can wait for Llyr.  Last time one of his animal friends died, it took him a full day.  I think that we should all go looking for Dav together.  Llyr will understand the interuption."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 3, 2007)

[sblock=OC]um.... wtf   why did dav leave? and why didn't the completely reasonable and generally cautious Alexis at the VERY least suggest that maybe someone should accompany him?  i'm just confused, was there some OC discussion off-board?  Are we quitting or something?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 3, 2007)

"What should our tack be now?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2007)

Brannak heals himself and Alexis expends great effort to heal the group. Llyr also heals the group some.

Once the group settles in to rest, Dav takes off to begin his search with Alexis accompanying him.

Though it is very tedious and slow, Dav is methodical in the search.  He finds dozens of secret doors.  He also finds, along the north wall in three distinct places, secret doors that open to short passages that lead directly to normal doors.  Upon finding each one, the rogue quickly recloses the secret doors and continues his search.  "Best not to go forward until the search is done, right?"

By the time Dav has finished, he is in much need of a bit of sleep, and there is only a relatively short time before Alexis' time to pray and the expected arrival of Llyr's new companion.  Fortunately, nothing untoward occurs during the downtime.  The group gets some needed rest, the spellcasters regain their spells, and some wild animal wanders in to meet the meditating Llyr with a look of expectation upon its face.

"If only the dumb thing knew that it is likely to be dead inside a day," Dav snickers under his breath, but loudly enough for Llyr to hear.



[sblock=OOC]You are gaining XP during the rest.  Alexis and Dav each get 1,200 XP.  The rest of you each get 1,350, which bumps you three up to level 4.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2007)

As Llyr's prayer begins to wind down to an end, a squat, powerful, wolverine shuffles into the room and look around at the group.  As Llyr stands and stretches, he turns to Dav.  "You think you would be more respectful of those that repeatedly sacrifice themselves so that you could live.  With you around, we are probably lucky that my companions don't understand Common, I wouldn't recommend pissing this one off."

He then rummages through his pack for some rations.


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 4, 2007)

"What a strange expression..." Brannak says to Lyr's comment.  "Should we dare to peak out into the elevator room, or simply explore the new doors to the north?"

"I'd think that any trouble outside would have shown itself, so we can likely go north without worry of giving our selves away to those in the last temple."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2007)

"I'll piss ON it if you'd like," Dav offers.  "Oh, and it seems to me that YOU are the only one that almost died there."

In response to Brannak, Dav shrugs his shoulders.  "You said yourself that it seemed there should be something more to find in here.  Well, we know at least three ways to go."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2007)

Llyr shrugs at Dave, "Feel free, I can't say I have enough control of Bub here to keep him from ripping it off though.  I am starting to think I should have left that bolt in your throat and seen how long you would have taken to bleed out, at least you would have been quieter.  I suppose you were the only person with a head count remotely similar to Kota's, maybe you actually are more than just a pretty face."  The tall man can't help but snicker at his own joke.

"I don't see much sense in peeking out until we know that nothing will sneak up on us from behind."  The caster adds to the skald "Should we go in order or start in the middle and work out?"


----------



## worthley (Apr 4, 2007)

"I thought that Alexis and I had problems with each other.  Let's go left to right with the doors.  I agree that we should take a peek out into the elevator room first though.  We don't need to go through the other doorway.  Just make sure that there isn't a small army, waiting for us out there."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 4, 2007)

Alexis stares blankly at the men as they bicker. Shaking her head she chimes in, "Lets take the west most door, and work our way east."

[sblock=oc]Alexis will keep an everburning torch tied to her shield and tail the group.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2007)

"You two DO have problems you are both just ignoring them...  What if there is a small army out there? Then we'll be stuck between a hammer and an anvil.  If we take out the hammer first, we will just have to bust through one crowd."[sblock=OC]Llyr will also keep the torch tied to his shield and also stay in the middle with Bub.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 4, 2007)

"Have a shot at the door, Dav.  I'm right behind you."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2007)

Dav slides open the secret door.  "How in the hells could they open them without touching them?" he absently muses.  He steps inside and scans the normal door within.  In a moment, the short man nods and opens the door.

Boxes a crates fill the room, leaving only a narrow alley to cross.  Kegs of water, boxes of rations, and other mundane gear are arranged in neat, orderly piles.

Dav waits a moment, and after he decides he's not about to be attacked by something popping out of a secret door, he begins examining the the stuff.

"I'll be damned!  See that?" he points to a brand mark on several of the crates: a rampant rooster perched upon a large gold coin.  You all recognize the symbol from your earlier meeting...  It's the sign of Balabar Smenk's trading company.



[sblock=OOC]I was lazy and decided not to bother putting you all on the map yet.  This area is going to have the room numbers listed, since the version of the map without them for some reason also doesn't have the normal doors on it.  Also forgot to mention that I think you are all fully healed after your rest, yes?

If you decide to take the time rifling through the stuff, you can find any item in the PH that is worth less than 5 gp EXCEPT there are no weapons or armor and (aside from food and water) there is no more than 5 of any single item.  It will, however, take time to go through the stuff so as to find what you want.  Is that clear?  I've come to understand that at least two of you can't read very well, so I want to avoid confusion.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2007)

"What did you expect?  He TOLD us that he was provisioning them."


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 5, 2007)

Skirting around the piles, and the newfound feud between Dav and Lyr, Brannak moves toward the door at the end of the hall.

"Unless anyone is short on mending twine, I say we continue."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2007)

Llyr just nods at Brannak.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 5, 2007)

"Lets keep moving." Alexis says, ushering the others to continue.


----------



## worthley (Apr 5, 2007)

"Bringing this stuff to town could help a lot of people."  Remarks Viktor, as he follows the others.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2007)

"And would be just as likely to piss off Smenk if he ever found out.  Besides, who could be trusted to distribute goods in this corrupt septage pond of a town?"


----------



## worthley (Apr 5, 2007)

Viktor proudly replies, "The garrison could do it.  Also, I think that since we are killing all of his cohorts down here, he has much more to worry about."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2007)

Llyr snorts as he waits for Dav to open the door.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 5, 2007)

With an extremely incredulous looks on his face after Viktor's comment, Dav quickly checks and then opens the door.

You find a room cramped with two sets of bunk beds, a small writing table, and several stools.  A single torch casts light across the room from a sconce between the beds.  A door leads from the chamber on the north end, and on the east side it opens up into another room.

An acrid, almost metallic stink fills the air of the eastern chamber.  The walls consist of a strange, green rock with purple veins that writhe and dance within it.  Six black pillars form two rows along the length of the chamber.  They have a tar-like appearance, and what looks like human hands push at their surfaces from within, as if a crowd of humanoid creatures was trapped within each one.  A plain, basalt altar rests at the western end of the chamber.

Two humans wearing ragged purple robes, shocked, turn at look at the group suddenly bargining in.

One of the purple robed men quickly skirts back around the far corner to the north.  You can hear him casting something, but, it is impossible to tell what.

Dav, knowing that he has the drop on the slower of the pair, moves into the room.  However, as he passes by the closest pillar, the hands from within grab him and hold with a powerful grip.  The rogue attempts to  break free, but simply cannot.

It does, however, look like the hands in that pillar would not be able to grasp a second person coming by.

The second purple-robed man darts around the corner to the south.



[sblock=OOC]1: moves; casts something
Dav: moves
Pillar: attacks D, 16+, hits, grapple checks 16+ vs. 6+, success
Dav: attempts to break grapple, 2+ vs. 3+, fail
2: moves; can't see

Note: on the map I'm showing where 1 & 2 each WERE before they moved (for frame of reference); they are each around the corners now and can't be seen (1 turned north, 2 south)

Status & Init:
1 (25)
Dav (21): grappled by pillar
2 (17)
Viktor (15)
Llyr (14)
Bub ("U" on the map)
Brannak (14)
Alexis (12)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 5, 2007)

Viktor moves to Dav, says a few words and touches him on the shoulder.  "Someone try going around to cut them off."[sblock=ooc]Move just south of Dav and cast Protection from Evil on him[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2007)

"Y'all might want to stay away from any spiders you see!"  Llyr moves into the room and begins casting, Bub follows suit.[sblock=oc]move 30' into the room, this should get me to the square south and in between the first two pillars on the north side of the room, and start casting summon swarm.  Bub will double move into the room to the southern square of the entrance to the room.  

I think my distances have been calculated correctly, Bub is chasing the guy to the south, so if he can get further towards him, cool.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 5, 2007)

Brannak calls out to his companions, "Let their blood run freely, and we will feast on the spoils of our conquest!"  He moves attempting to cut off the fleeing priests.

[sblock=ooc]The above sounds way cooler in Draconic, I promise.

Move next to the door to the north (straight north, not the one out in the room), bardsong.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 5, 2007)

Alexis moves behind Brannak.

[sblock=oc]Double move.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2007)

Viktor steps next to Dav.  Calling upon the blessing of Heironeous, holy power encircles the man.

Llyr moves into the room and begins casting his spell.

Bub also scampers forward.  He is able to see both men in the next room.  Oddly, though they stand next to pillars in that room, the pillars don't appear to have the hands reaching out of them.  Instead of hands, these pillars have strange patterns of wispy green veins that writhe and undulate within the stone.

Brannak moves up to the door, chanting to boost his allies' morale, and Alexis follows.

A spectral figure materializes, coming through the wall north of Llyr.  The being looks vaguely like a robed humanoid, but the nightmarish thing's features are distorted.  As it moves out, all the companions can hear it muttering incomprehensibly.  While most of them shake it off, both Bub and Brannak become captivated by the sounds.  The incorporeal creature attempts to touch Llyr.  The man just barely pulls away in time, as the creature's hand passes through his armor.

The purple-robed man to the north takes a step and Bub sees him open a door and down a potion.  The one to the south moves 'round a corner, out of the wolverine's sight.

All the while Dav attempts to extract himself from the grasping hands, but to no avail.  "Alexis!  There's a... THING!" he calls out.



[sblock=OOC]Viktor: moves; _protection from evil_ on D
Llyr: moves; begins casting
Bub: double moves
Brannak: moves; inspire courage
Alexis: double move
3: moves out from the wall north of L; babbles, will saves: U-9+, fail; L-15+, success; D-4+, fail; V-12+, success; A-15+, success; B-9+, fail; incorporeal touch attack L, 6+, miss (lucky you)
1: 5-foot step; opens door; drinks potion
Dav: attempts to break free, 13+ v 8+, fail
2: moves S and then W; can't see

A couple notes:  I just wanted to mention that while Bub could see what the purple guys did and the directions they went, no one else does.  Additionally, just to speed things up, if/when Alexis gets a look at 3, she'll be able to guess that its some type of undead, but she knows nothing about it beyond that (know rel check 3+; boo)

Status & Init:
1
Dav: grappled by pillar; _protection from evil_, 2 mins remain
2
Viktor
Llyr
Bub: affected as hypnotism
Brannak: affected as hypnotism
Alexis
3: 

All allies: +1 to saves vs charm and fear; +1 to attack and weapon damage rolls
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Last round: 1 cast message; 2 shield of faith potion

This round:
4, 5, and 6: shield of faith potion
1: shield of faith potion
2: protection from arrows potion

Hypnotism: 3 rounds remain on both[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 6, 2007)

Alexis moves back toward Dav and on seeing the incorporeal being, attempts to turn it.

[sblock=oc]Move and Turn, and google just isn't letting me open my sheet.....[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 6, 2007)

Llyr finishes casting the spell and steps SE.  "Alexis!  It's hand just went THROUGH my armor!!"[sblock=oc]Swarm pops up 5' east of Bub and runs 20' north to 5' S of the guy.  5' step, concentrating on the swarm.  Bub sways gently.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 6, 2007)

Viktor makes his way to the door on the south wall, avoiding the pillars as best he can.  There, he attempts to open the door.
[sblock=ooc] I believe that I can get to the door in 20' of movement, and then open the door[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2007)

Viktor moves and opens the door.  He sees pillars in the next room just like those that can be seen to the east of the room.

Llyr finishes his spell while Bub pays attention to the inane mutterings of the undead being.

Llyr summons his swarm and attempts to position it well.  However, the spiders decide that Bub is going to be their meal and the swarm covers the wolverine.

While Brannak spaces out, and no longer chants, Alexis moves to the calls of Dav and Llyr.  Upon seeing the incorporeal thing, she channels positive energy at it.  Unfortunately, it simply shrugs it off.

In response, the undead swipes at Llyr, this time touching his flesh.  Its cold touch sends a flash of maddening images through Llyr's mind with an evil and supernatural force with which his is not able to cop, and his mind reels in agony.  The thing then floats back into the wall.

Bub sees the purple-clad man to the north take a step into the corner and down another potion.

With a loud grunt, Dav pushes himself off of the pillar and moves himself far away from the grapsing hands.

Bub sees the other purple-clad man move back into his vision to the other corner.



[sblock=OOC]Viktor: moves; opens door
Llyr: finishes casting
Bub: listens to inane babbling
Swarm: appears; moves over U (I flipped a coin, Ti called it, lost); auto damage 3; fort save, 15+, success; fort save, 14+ success; no longer fascinated (I think)
Brannak: listens to inane babbling
Alexis: moves; turns, 6+, fail
3: attacks L, 12+, hit, 3 wisdom drain; 5-foot step back into the wall
1: 5-foot step; drinks potion
Dav: attempts to break grapple, 17+ v. 5+, success; moves
2: casts something; you can't see

Status & Init:
1
Dav: _protection from evil_, 19 rounds remain
2
Viktor 
Llyr: 3 wisdom drain
Bub: 3 damage
Swarm:
Brannak: affected as hypnotism
Alexis
3: 

All allies: +1 to saves vs charm and fear; +1 to attack and weapon damage rolls; 5 rounds remain
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]4, 5: protection from arrows potions
6: false life, 11 hps
1: protection from arrows potion
2: mage armor
3: 5 temp hps

Hypnotism: 2 rounds remain on both[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 6, 2007)

Viktor moves into the room, avoiding the pillars, and looks around and sees.....
[sblock=ooc]move 10' south for now[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 6, 2007)

"DAMNIT." Alexis shouts at the undead.

[sblock=oc]5' step east, turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Apparently I also can't read.  Undead didn't go into the wall, it stepped next to Llry to attack him and is still there[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 6, 2007)

Viktor drops his torch and axe where he is and continues is move east, along the north wall, while drawing his bow, and firing at the one in the purple robe at the far corner.
[sblock=ooc]10' more of movement, drop stuff draw bow and shoot.  dodge against 2[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 6, 2007)

Bub snaps out of his reverie to the agony of tiny spider bites.  Practically roaring out a growl, he proceeds to bear down on his enemy with a mad gleam in his eye.  Llyr reels in mental agony, but maintains the presence of the swarm.  He then withdraws to the same room as Viktor while focusing on the swarm.[sblock=oc]Bub goes into a rage (+4 to con and str, -2 to AC) and continues to attack 2.  Llyr moves 30' into south room, specifically the south side of the room, right next to the second pillar.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 9, 2007)

Vitkor moves, grabs his bow, and fires a shot.  However, it seems that some magic force protects the man from the arrow.

Llyr takes a step and concentrates on maintaining the swarm.

Bub, in a mad frenzy, lashes a claw at the man to the south.  He tears a nice-sized wound in the man's side.

The swarm follows Bub, its prey, and hundreds of spiders bite both the wolverine and the man next to him.  The man seems to weaken a bit from the spiders' poison.

While Brannak remains enthralled by the inane babbling, Alexis channels divine energy once again, however, she simply cannot muster the force of will to drive this undead away.

The undead creature takes a swipe at Llyr again.  Fortunately, this time, its aim is wide.  The thing then sinks into the floor.

While only Bub can see it, a man steps through the door to the north and you can all hear the casting of a spell beginning.

The purple-robed man that had opened the door moves back toward the swarm and Bub.  With an incantation and a gesture, a wave of flame leaps from his outstretched hands.  While Bub is only minorly burned, the swarm of spiders is nearly fried to oblivion.

Dav glances at Alexis, at his magic sword, at the man in the hall to the east, and finally at the floor.  Gripping the magic short sword, he waits for the incorporeal undead to return.

The purple-robed man skirts by Bub and, from a scroll he'd already had in hand, casts a spell.  A think mass of webs covers the corner, almost stretching as far as to where Viktor is.



[sblock=OOC]Given my failure to realize that Llyr had moved, I adjusted a little bit to account for it.  Aside from actually changing the map to show where both L and 3 should be, I've also slightly changed where D went, and decided that he dropped his bow and drew the magic short sword while moving.  I assume you guys are okay with that.

Oh, and I didn't explicitly mention it, but this whole place is lit.  The map is also messy.  If you need help with it, let me know.  The swarm is in the second place now.  I accidentally made it on the background, rather than its own layer... oops.

Viktor: drops stuff; moves and draws; shoots 2, 12+4=16, miss (note, the pillars provide cover)
Llyr: 5-foot step E; concentrates
Bub: rages; moves; attacks 2, 18+, hit, 6 damage
Swarm: covers U and 2 (AoO by Bub, but he can't hurt it), auto damage, U-1, 2-2, poison saves: U-17+, success; 2-2+, fail, 1 STR; nauseation for next action saves, U-19+, success; 2-17+, success
Brannak: poor thing
Alexis: 5-foot step; turn attempt, 1+, fail (total suck)
3: attacks L, 2+, miss; 5-foot step into the floor
6: (oooh, someone new) 5-foot step; casting a 1-rd casting time spell
1: moves; casts burning hands at U and Swarm; ref saves, U-20!, 2 damage, Swarm-9+, fail, 7 damage
Dav: readies
2: moves (U used his AoO on the swarm, but, if it makes you feel better, he would have missed, 5+); casts web (you'll need to read it), U ref save, 18+, success

Status & Init:
1
Dav: protection from evil, 18 rounds remain; readied
2: 8 damage; 1 STR damage
Viktor: dodge against 2
Llyr: 3 wisdom drain
Bub: 6 damage (raging)
Swarm: 7 damage
Brannak: affected as hypnotism
Alexis
3: (is actually in the floor)
6: 

All allies: +1 to saves vs charm and fear; +1 to attack and weapon damage rolls; 4 rounds remain
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Enemy actions
4, 5: mage armor
6: casting summon mon III

Enemy Status:
4, 5: shield of faith +3 (58 rds); protection from arrows (30/30 damage); mage armor
2: as 4 (-1 rd duration)
1: as 4, minus mage armor
3: 5 temp hps
6: mage armor; shield of faith +4 (118 rds); false life (11 hps)

Hypnotism: 1 round remains[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 9, 2007)

"I don't understand this...." Alexis stares intently at the place where the incorporeal being disappeared into the floor.

[sblock=OC]Ready to turn.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 9, 2007)

Viktor puts his bow back into it's place on his back, steps over and picks up his axe once again.  "Bub's trapped, and the guy went back up." Shouts Viktor, informing the others of his encounter.
[sblock=ooc] sheath my bow, 5' step west, then pick up my axe[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 9, 2007)

Bub viciously fights through the webbing to continue his assault on his foe. Llyr steps south and starts casting again.[sblock=oc]Bub keeps attacking #2.  He moves N, NE, N, N and attacks.  If the webs hinder he keeps trying until he gets to #2.  Llyr takes a 5' south and starts casting SNA II[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 9, 2007)

Viktor, realizing the wisdom of not venturing into the web, sheathes his bow, takes a step back, and picks up his axe.

While Bub struggles in vain to get through the webs, Llyr takes a step back from the incorporeal undead and begins casting a spell.

The spider swarm that Llyr had summoned continues to feast on his companion's blood.  The swarm also spread's to cover the nearest purple-robed man as well.

As the undead creature pops up from the floor, Dav strikes at it with his magic sword.  Unfortunately, the magic metal slides harmless through it.

Alexis channels yet more divine power at it, but it ignores her yet again.

The undead strikes Llyr yet again.  The man's mind is crumbling into incoherence as the negative energy attacks him.  The undead seems to grow stronger as this happens.

The door to the north opens, and two more purple-robed men come out.  Each casts a spell from a scroll, and a beam of fire streaks toward Dav and Llyr in turn.  While the bolt heading for Dav simply misses the mark, Llyr is burnt well by his.

As the man yet unseen finishes his spell, and huge centipede fills the eastern opening.  It's coloration and the like suggest to Alexis that the creature has a distant mix of demon or devil blood.  It squeezes into the room, ignoring his grasping from the pillars, and bites Llyr.  While the man resists the poison, his wounds are extremely great.

The man that summoned the centipede steps back toward the doorway.  Unlike the others, he wears green robes and wears a leather mask set with iron studs.  His hands are covered with tattoos, and in his hand he holds a carved rod.  He cast a spell creating a shield around him.  At this point, all of the human foes have faint glimmering magical effects visible around them.

The first two purple-clad men each take a step away from the action and drink a potion.  There wounds close.



[sblock=OOC]Viktor: sheathe bow; 5-foot step; pick up axe
Llyr: 5-foot step; casting
Bub: STR check, 6+, fail (I interpreted "Each round devoted to moving allows the creature to make a new Strength check [...]" as only allowing one such check, not one for each move action)
Swarm: eats Bub more, 6 damage; poison save 3+, success; nauseation save 16+ success; also eats 1, 5 damage; poison 6+, fail, 2 STR damage; nauseation 19+, success
Brannak: nothing (gets to act next round)
Alexis: readies
3: comes up from the floor
Dav: ready triggers; attacks 3, 8+7, hit; incorporeal miss chance 67, fail
Alexis: ready triggers; turns, 13+, fail
3: moves (Dav AoO, 3+ miss); attacks L, 17+, hit, 2 WIS drain
4: opens door; 5-foot step; scorching ray L; 18+, hit, 11 damage
5: moves; sorching ray D, 2+, miss
7: appears; squeezes/moves (pillar fails to grapple it); attacks L, 12+5-4, hit, 15 damage; poison save 7, success (L concentration check 6+, fail, spell fizzles)
6: moves; casts shield
1: 5-foot step; draw potion; drink
2: same thing

Status & Init:
1: 0 damage; 2 STR damage
2: 0 damage; 1 STR damage
Viktor: dodge against 2
Llyr: 26 damage; 5 WIS drain
Bub: 12 damage; raging; entangled
Swarm: 7 damage
Brannak: 
Dav: protection from evil, 17 rounds remain
Alexis: 
3: 
4:
5:
7:
6:

All allies: +1 to saves vs charm and fear; +1 to attack and weapon damage rolls; 4 rounds remain
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Enemy Status:
4, 5: shield of faith +3 (58 rds); protection from arrows (30/30 damage); mage armor
2: as 4 (-1 rd duration)
1: as 4, minus mage armor
3: 10 temp hps
6: mage armor; shield of faith +4 (118 rds); false life (11 hps); shield

Hypnotism: done
Centipede: 12 rounds remain[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 9, 2007)

Bub continues to fight the webs while Llyr pales at the sight of the monster and quickly heals himself.[sblock=OC]Bub will just go due north until he gets to #2 this time.  Llyr will cast CLW defensively on himself.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 9, 2007)

Viktor makes his way back into the large room, ignoring the giant insect in the room he sets his sights on the ghost, and swings his axe at it.
[sblock=ooc]move to the west side of the ghost and attack it, switching my dodge bonus against it (I should be able to get there)
[sblock=If I can't get to the ghost]I will double move to the north side of it, using the ghost as cover in my path so I don't take and AoO from the centipede, and change my dodge bonus to be against the centipede[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 9, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know how to interpret what you mean, worthley.  I presume what you mean is "if Vitkor can get there with only 20' of movement without crossing the square that the pillar is in."  He can't.  Do you want to do it anyway, and possibly get attacked by the hands, or go around?

Edit: I spoke to Ti, and he made it clear to me that, based upon conversations between you, that worthley wants Viktor to take the long way around to avoid the pillar.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 10, 2007)

Viktor moves, avoiding the pillar.  Though the warrior thought he was taking care, both the undead and the centipede take swipes at him.  While the vermin misses, Viktor feels his mind attacked by madness.

Llyr easily heals himself, while Bub again struggles with failure.

The spider swarm feasts more upon the wolverine's blood.
[sblock=OOC]Viktor: double moves
3: AoO on V, 8+, hit, 4 WIS drain
7: AoO on V (you CAN'T get sufficient cover; it is huge and has reach), 13+, miss (thank goodness for that dodge bonus)
Llyr: conc check 12+, success; 9 hps
Bub: STR check 3+, fail
Swarm: eats U, 4 damage; poison 4+ success; nauseation 9+ success (I THINK it ceases to exist before its next action, right?)

Status & Init:
1: 0 damage; 2 STR damage
2: 0 damage; 1 STR damage
Viktor: 4 WIS drain; dodge against 7
Llyr: 17 damage; 5 WIS drain
Bub: 16 damage; raging; entangled
Swarm: 7 damage
Brannak: 
Dav: protection from evil, 17 rounds remain
Alexis: 
3: 
4:
5:
7:
6:

All allies: +1 to saves vs charm and fear; +1 to attack and weapon damage rolls; 4 rounds remain
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Enemy Status:
4, 5: shield of faith +3 (58 rds); protection from arrows (30/30 damage); mage armor
2: as 4 (-1 rd duration)
1: as 4, minus mage armor
3: 10 temp hps
6: mage armor; shield of faith +4 (118 rds); false life (11 hps); shield

Hypnotism: done
Centipede: 12 rounds remain[/SBLOCK][/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 10, 2007)

Alexis pauses momentarily, gaining some visible courage, and moves toward the huge centipede.

[sblock=oc]Alexis cast shield of faith, moves 20' east.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 10, 2007)

Viktor, feeling light headed from the attack from the spirit, takes advantage of Llyr's position and swings his enchanted axe at the undead infront of him.
[sblock=ooc]attack the ghosty thing, if it dies, I want to 5' step west[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 10, 2007)

Brannak comes to his senses finally.  Hearing the fight in the other room still rages, he continues on his planned path, opening the door and rushing around.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 10, 2007)

[sblock=oc]If he's still standing, Llyr will defensively cast SNA II.  Bub will keep on keeping on until he can reach #2 and kill him.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 10, 2007)

Brannak snaps to his senses and moves forward.  He enters a room with two long, wooden tables.  He sees that they are covered with beakers, alchemical tools, and other devices.  Several bookshelves line the walls, and beside some shelving stands a decorative human skeleton with some intact glistening organs inside.  A black iron cauldron stands in the middle, sealed shut by a thick layer of wax.  Brannak reaches the closed door on the other side of the room.

Dav takes a step and strikes the incorporeal undead, managing to land a hit.  However, the creature seems little affected.

Alexis casts her spell and moves closer to the battle.

The undead attacks Dav, but misses and sinks back into the floor.

One of the purple-clad men retrieves a scroll and casts another web into the room.  While the party avoids the worst of the effects, they are well-trapped.

The huge centipede tries to bite Viktor, but cannot break through his armor.  The remaining men all wait, aside from the green-robed man that steps into the room and casts his eyes over the webbed party.

Vitkor lashes out at the vermin and hacks a good wound into it.

Llyr begins casting a spell, but as he does, the green-robed man casts a spell sending three missles of force at the man, dropping him.

Bub, meanwhile, makes it to the edge of the web.



[sblock=OOC]Brannak: opens door; moves
Dav: 5-foot step; attacks 3, 9+, 11%, hit, 8 damage
Alexis: shield of faith; moves (squeezing next to the alter to avoid the first pillar)
3: attacks D; 5+, miss; 5-foot step into the floor
4: retrieves scroll; casts web; ref saves: A-12+ success; D-9+ success; L-17+ success; 5-foot step
5: delays
7: attacks V, 12+, miss
6: moves; readies
1: delays
2: delays
Viktor: attacks 7, 19+, hit, 16 damage
Llyr: casting def 16+, success; entangled 13+ success
6: ready triggers; magic missle L; 12 damage
Llyr: drops; spell obviously fails
Bub: STR check 21; moves 10' N
Swarm: vanishes

Status & Init:
1: 0 damage; 2 STR damage; delayed
2: 0 damage; 1 STR damage; delayed
Viktor: 4 WIS drain; dodge against 7
6:
Llyr: 29 damage; 5 WIS drain; unconscious and dying
Bub: 16 damage; raging; entangled
Brannak:
Dav: protection from evil, 16 rounds remain
Alexis: shield of faith, 40 rounds
3: 8 damage
4:
5: delayed
7:

All allies: +1 to saves vs charm and fear; +1 to attack and weapon damage rolls; 2 rounds remain (I think i missed ticking off a round in there somewhere)
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Enemy Status:
4, 5: shield of faith +3 (57 rds); protection from arrows (30/30 damage); mage armor
2: as 4 (-1 rd duration)
1: as 4, minus mage armor
3: 2 temp hps
6: mage armor; shield of faith +4 (117 rds); false life (11 hps); shield

Centipede: 11 rounds remain[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 10, 2007)

Viktor attacks the centipede, now that the spirit is gone.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 10, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I just edited the last post rather than posting a new one yet.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 10, 2007)

Viktor takes another swing at the insect that stands before him.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 10, 2007)

"Bastards." Alexis screams as she struggles against the webs.

[sblock=oc]If Dav is still next to me, cast Bulls strength on him, otherwise cast it on myself.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 10, 2007)

Llyr murmurs a thankful prayer for the brooch which surely saved his life.  He finishes casting the spell and the wolves appear behind the centipede immediately trying to drop the fearsome creature.  Llyr then goes on to cure himself once more.  Meanwhile, Bub extracts himself from the webbing and moves to eliminate his opponent.[sblock=oc]Di and I talked about the brooch saving Llyr already.  If 7 is dropped and 3 isn't around, Llyr will use the wand to cure himself.  If either is around still he'll use a CLW spell defensively.  The summoned wolves will appear in the two squares just east of the centipede and (if applicable) right next to 1.  They will attack the centipede. (It gets a +12 to its base roll with str or dex on top of that.  Good luck wolfies...).  Bub will move north and attack #2.  Bub will keep doing that until either he or #2 is dead, fyi.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Apr 10, 2007)

Brannak opens the door and angrily attacks the man in front of him.  

[sblock=ooc]rage.  he has cover.  drop my buckler, too.  +10 w/o the cover.  use trip.  +9 check.  2d4+8 on the attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 11, 2007)

Brannak opens the door, knocks down the man he sees, and slices him open.

One of the men pulls out a scroll and attempts to cast a spell.  However, he fails to correctly cast the spell.

Another moves toward Brannak and a burst of color flashes.  Brannak is completely taken aback by the magic.

Dav moves out of the web, and the summoned centipede's attack is turned back by the protection from evil spell.

Alexis attempts to cast a spell, but can't focus entangled as she is in the web.

The undead pops up from the floor, and once more Viktor feels his mind attacked by the creature's cold touch.

The centipede, unable to get through Viktor's armor before, bites Llyr instead.  The much less armored man crumples under the attack.

Viktor strikes in retaliation.  He very nearly drops the creature, but is not quite able to deliver enough force.

The green-robed man notes the threat behind him, takes a step, and begins casting a spell.

The purple-robed man near him gets a scroll and creates a new web.  Dav and Viktor are both held fast to the ground.

Bub makes it out of the web and moves toward his prey.  The two men near the wolverine cast spells, but one fails, and the other does virtually no harm.

Dav, in a desperate attempt to disrupt the mage's spell, throws a flask of alchemist fire, however, his aim is errant.



[sblock=OOC]Brannak: opens door; rages; touch attack 4, 15+10-4, hit; STR check 19+ vs crap that can't beat it; imp trip free attack 9+10, hit, 13 damage, drops
2: stops delaying; 5-foot step; retrieve scroll; attempt to cast, fails caster level check, WIS check 10+, success, no mishap
1: stops delaying; moves; casts color spray; B will save-1!, blinded and stunned
Dav: STR check 13+, moves
7: AoO; fails get through protection from evil
Alexis: conc check 3+, fail, spell disrupted
3: 5-foot step diagonally up through the floor; attacks V, 12+ hit, 2 WIS drain
4: bleeds
7: attacks L, 19+, hit, 12 damage, drops L, fort save 12+, success
Viktor: attacks 7, 14+, hit, 14 damage
6: 5-foot step (on top of 4); casting
5: stops delaying; retrieves scroll; casts web, ref saves A- 12+, success; V-2+, fail; D-1!, fail
Llyr: bleeds
Bub: STR 10+, gets out; moves
7: AoO, 5+, miss
Brannank: blinded and stunned
2: 5-foot step; burning hands, ref 18+, success 1 damage
1: 5-foot step; retrieve scroll; cast scorching ray, 7+, miss
Dav: retrieves alchemist fire; attacks 6, 3+ miss, splash hits 5 (7 resists) (tried to force that conc check...)

Status & Init:
Viktor: 6 WIS drain; dodge against 7; entangled and stuck
6:
5: 1 damage
Llyr: 30 damage; 5 WIS drain; entangled; uncon & dying (for real this time, I think)
Bub: 17 damage; raging
Brannak: blinded; stunned
2: 1 STR damage
1: 2 STR damage
Dav: protection from evil, 15 rounds remain; entangled and stuck
Alexis: shield of faith, 39? rounds; entangled
3: 8 damage
4: 14 damage; uncon & dying
7: 30 damage
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Enemy Status:
4, 5: shield of faith +3 (56 rds); protection from arrows (30/30 damage); mage armor
2: as 4 (-1 rd duration)
1: as 4, minus mage armor
3: 7 temp hps
6: mage armor; shield of faith +4 (116 rds); false life (11 hps); shield

Centipede: 10 rounds remain
Color spray: 2 rounds remain[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 11, 2007)

Viktor begins to shout orders.  "Dav, slay that centipede.  Someone do something about these webs."   He then shifts his attention to the undead that has been lurking near him.  "There are other planes for things as vile as you."
[sblock=ooc]Viktor will smite evil the undead, unless it disappears, then he will ready to smite any undead that come within reach.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 11, 2007)

Alexis grimmaces at the undead and casts a spell.

[sblock=OC]Defensively cast CmoderateW and touch the thing. +8 conc / +3 to hit(with entagleness) / 2d8+4 DC16 (will) for half.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 11, 2007)

Bub takes down #2[sblock=oc]charge if possible[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 11, 2007)

Alexis sends healing power into the undead, which recoils in pain.

It, in turn, floats a bit away and swipes at Viktor, but, phased by the divine force it just felt, it misses.

The centipede takes a bite of out Viktor.

The paladin calls upon Heironeous to smite his foe, but errantly swings right at the ground.

Unseen to the group, a fiendish ape appears in the room with Brannak and begins tearing into the blinded and stunned man.

The green-robed mage that summoned it moves to the other side of the centipede and draws a scroll.

The purple-clad man near the group casts a magical rainbow spray at them, but Dav and Viktor shrug off the effects.

Bub visciously attacks the mage near him, but can't get through the magical protections around the man.

The man in turn takes a step away and flings a rainbow of color at the wolverine, which is stunned by the bright lights.

The other man quickly walks next to Brannak and picks up the weapon the man had dropped.

Dav, following Viktor's advice, stabs at the centipede.  Even hampered by the web, he is able to hit.  The summoned creature vanishes to return whence it came.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: cast def conc check 14+, entangled conc check 17+; touch attack 18+, miss chance 20, hit; will save 8+, fail, 20 damage (max is nice!!)
3: attacks V, 5+, miss; 5-foot step
4: stablizes
7: attacks viktor, 20! threat, 7+ no crit, 12damage, fort save 18+, success
Viktor: smites 3, 1!, miss (OUCH!)
8: appears; full attack B, 18+ hit, 18+ hit, 8+ miss, 19 damage
6: moves; retrieves scroll
5: 5-foot step; casts color spray; will saves V-15+, success; D-18+, success
Llyr: bleeds
Bub: step; attacks 2, 12+ miss, 14+ miss, 2+ miss (buffed mages have high ACs)
Brannak: stunned, blind
2: step; defensively casts color spray (conc 12+), U will save 3+, fail, stunned
1: moves; picks up Brannak's guisarme
Dav: attacks 7, 13+ hit, it vanishes

Status & Init:
Viktor: 12 damage; 6 WIS drain; dodge against 7; entangled and stuck
6:
5: 1 damage
Llyr: 31 damage; 5 WIS drain; entangled; uncon & dying (for real this time, I think)
Bub: 17 damage; raging; stunned
Brannak: 19 damage; blinded; stunned
2: 1 STR damage
1: 2 STR damage
Dav: protection from evil, 15 rounds remain; entangled and stuck
Alexis: shield of faith, 39? rounds; entangled
3: 13 damage (I decided to not hide the temp hit points it gain from WIS draining you; it had gained 15 so far and taken 28 damage total)
4: 14 damage; uncon & stable
7: 30 damage
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Enemy Status:
4, 5: shield of faith +3 (56 rds); protection from arrows (30/30 damage); mage armor
2: as 4 (-1 rd duration)
1: as 4, minus mage armor
6: mage armor; shield of faith +4 (116 rds); false life (11 hps); shield

Centipede: 10 rounds remain
Color spray: 1 rounds remain[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 11, 2007)

Alexis attempts to force her way to Llyr's side.

[sblock=oc]Move to Llyr. +2 Str [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 11, 2007)

Viktor glances at Dav and gives him a smile that says 'thank you' and turns back to the undead, and swings again.
[sblock=ooc]Viktor attacks the undead.  If it's gone for any reason the undead is gone/unhittable, he'll take the time to get 'unstuck'.  He also takes his dodge bonus against 3[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 11, 2007)

Alexis simply cannot get through the web.

The undead touches Viktor through his armor again.  The paladin's mind is almost destroyed by the evil and madness that touches it.

Viktor strikes back, but hits nothing but air.

The ape in the room with Brannak tears into him.

Another fiendish ape appears next to Bub and nearly drops him.

The green-robed man with a hissing lisp commands, "Save your spells!"  All of the mages obediently wait for the apes and undead to wear the party down more.

Dav attempts to break free of the webbing, but can't pry his feet from the floor.



[sblock=OOC]Alexis: STR check 9+, fail (not quite enough)
3: attacks V, 20! (can't crit, since there's no "damage" I think), 2 WIS drain
Viktor: attacks 3, 3+ miss
8: full attack B, 12+ hit, 6+7=13 hits (B has no dex, no shield, and -4 to AC for blinded and stunned, and rage), 1! miss, 15 damage
9: appears; full attack U, 17+hit, 3+ hit (b/c stunned), 16+ hit, 20 damage
6: delays
5: delays
Llyr: bleeds
Bub: stunned
Brannak: stunned (on his next action he will be no longer blind but still stunned)
2: delays
1: delays
Dav: attempts to get unstuck, 13+ fail (damn web is really strong)

Status & Init:
Viktor: 12 damage; 8 WIS drain; dodge against 3; entangled and stuck
8:
9:
6: delayed
5: 1 damage
Llyr: 32 damage; 5 WIS drain; entangled; uncon & dying (for real this time, I think)
Bub: 37 damage; raging; stunned
Brannak: 34 damage; blinded; stunned
2: 1 STR damage
1: 2 STR damage
Dav: protection from evil, 14 rounds remain; entangled and stuck
Alexis: shield of faith, 39? rounds; entangled
3: 8 damage
4: 14 damage; uncon & stable
[sblock=SPECIAL SBLOCK JUST FOR ME!!!]Enemy Status:
4, 5: shield of faith +3 (56 rds); protection from arrows (30/30 damage); mage armor
2: as 4 (-1 rd duration)
1: as 4, minus mage armor
6: mage armor; shield of faith +4 (116 rds); false life (11 hps); shield

Ape 8: 11 rounds remain
Ape 9: 5 rounds remain
Color spray: 1 rounds remain[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 12, 2007)

Alexis continues her struggle against the web.

[sblock=oc]Move 5' SE[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 12, 2007)

As Alexis finally gets to headway against the web, the undead touches Viktor once more.  The paladin's eyes become glossy.  He cannot take more of this.
[sblock=OOC]Alexis: STR check 14+; moves 5-feet
3: attacks V, 12+, hit, 2 WIS drain

Status & Init:
Viktor: 12 damage; 10 WIS drain; dodge against 3; entangled and stuck
8:
9:
6: delayed
5: 1 damage
Llyr: 32 damage; 5 WIS drain; entangled; uncon & dying (for real this time, I think)
Bub: 37 damage; raging; stunned
Brannak: 34 damage; blinded; stunned
2: 1 STR damage
1: 2 STR damage
Dav: protection from evil, 14 rounds remain; entangled and stuck
Alexis: shield of faith, 39? rounds; entangled
3: 8 damage
4: 14 damage; uncon & stable[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 12, 2007)

Viktor attacks the undead again.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 12, 2007)

Alexis looks around hopelessly, and begins casting a spell.

[sblock=oc]cast CmoderateW(defensively if threatened), if allip is withing reach hit him, else cure llyr[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Okay.  I just don't have time to deal wit h ecasters right now.  So, they are delaying, up to this point, and I'll get back to them tonight.

Viktor: 10+7-2, hit, 73%, miss
8: attacks B, 7+, 5+, 2+, all miss
9: attacks U, 2 hits, 13 damage; drops U
Llyr: bleeds
Brannak: now only stunned... if he lives, he acts next round
Dav: STR 17+, gets out
3: AoO, 14+, hit, 2 WIS drain
Alexis: cast def 9+, entangled 1+, fail
3: attacks V, 14+, 3 WIS drain, V is helpless
8: attacks B; completely kills him (hits all three times)
9: moves; attacks D, can't get through protection from evil

Status & Init:
Viktor: 12 damage; 13 (actually only 12) WIS drain; helpless, entangled and stuck
8:
9:
6: delayed
5: 1 damage
Llyr: 33 damage; 5 WIS drain; entangled; uncon & dying
Bub: dead
Brannak: very dead
2: 1 STR damage
1: 2 STR damage
Dav: protection from evil,some rounds remain; 2 WIS drain
Alexis: shield of faith, 39? rounds; entangled
3: 3 damage
4: 14 damage; uncon & stable[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 12, 2007)

Alexis again attempts to cast a spell.

[sblock=oc]CLW(defensively if need be) on the allip, unless it's gone, then llyr instead.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 12, 2007)

Viktor drools


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 12, 2007)

[sblock=oc]In the interest of expediting this, i'm summarizing Alexis's actions:

Ask Dav to help her kill the allip.

She's going to continue casting cure spells(not 0th-lvl) until Llyr is dead.   IF the she's being threatened, she'll cast defensively. If it's the allip threatening, she'll attack it with the spell.  Else, she'll use it cure llyr.

Should the allip die: cure llyr(assuming he's alive) and cast obscuring myst(if available) then escape from web.

Should llyr die: kill allip(as above) then cast obscuring myst(if available) then escape from web.

If she runs out of cure spells and the allip is still allive: escape from web.

Once out of the web:

If anyone is still fighting for her: she will fight with them(dav first, then anyone).  Flanking as best she can, attack whomever her companion is attacking ,or be attack max-defensively if she's unable to damage it.

If she is alliless: cast Invisibility(defensively if necessary) and try to get away.


[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 12, 2007)

Alexis and Dav, realizing that there is no chance of flight, grimly battle on.

Dav moves to flank the undead, hoping against hope that his magic sword can finish it off.  However, soon both summoned apes are upon him, and while one of them (interestingly, the latter one summoned) vanishes, the first remains present.

Alexis, flustered by the web, and feeling the weight of all the companions with whom she has traveled on this venture (as she is all that remains of those that first set out to the Whispering Cairn), simply cannot focus enough on her spells.

At the end, while Dav scores a couple of hits, and Alexis manages to catch the creature once with a spell, Dav is brought down by the claws and bites of the apes.

Just after Dav falls, Alexis feels the ability to use her magic fade as the undead touches her yet again.  With whatever failing efforts she gives, her mind is eventually shattered by the madness of the undead's touch.

The last thing she sees is the green-robed man wearing his leather mask, staring at her as the undead destroys her mind.
[sblock=OOC]Here comes the really, really, abbreviated version, skipping anything not important.

The casters all delay and/or simply move out of the way.
Dav: 5-foot step to flank 3; 13+, hit, 37%, hit 6 damage
Alexis: def 1!, fail
3: attacks A, 12+ hit, 2 WIS drain
8: squeeze move
9: steps attacks D, no hits

Dav: hits, 4 damage
Alexis: ROLLS ANOTHER 1 ON THE CONC CHECK
3: hits for 3 drain
8 & 9: full attack; 20 total damage

Dav: fails miss chance
Alexis: makes conc checks, fails touch attack, hold charge
3: hits for 4 drain
9: vanishes
8: attacks 15 damage; drops dav

Alexis: hits with the touch attack for 8 damage
3: hits for 2 wisdom drain

Alexis is stuck and has lost the ability to cast spells (wis of 9)... I'm gonna call it.

Status & Init:
Viktor: 12 damage; 13 (actually only 12) WIS drain; helpless, entangled and stuck
8:
9:
6: delayed
5: 1 damage
Llyr: 33 damage; 5 WIS drain; entangled; uncon & dying
Bub: dead
Brannak: very dead
2: 1 STR damage
1: 2 STR damage
Dav: protection from evil,some rounds remain; 2 WIS drain; 20 damage
Alexis: shield of faith, 39? rounds; entangled; 9 WIS drain
3: 3 damage
4: 14 damage; uncon & stable[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2007)

IC Thread, Part III


----------

